# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей Дома культуры, театра, филармонии

## Толмач

Друзья , помогите!Филармонии двадцать лет, нужно название праздничного концерта. Нечто ёмкое и чтобы отражало сущность деятельности.

----------


## Натник

Уважаемые коллеги! Просмотрев весь раздел не нашла такой темы, как юбилей Дома культуры. Ведь Дома культуры еще называют очагами народной культуры, откуда в своё время выходят наши таланты. Поэтому открыв новую тему, прошу, помогите кто чем может.
P.S. Хочется необычного праздника, с применением театрализации, новых приемов активизации зрителя, современных методов и разработок. Ведь юбилей - это День рождения! :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,
 Наташа, вот здесь есть тема о Юбилее Дома культуры. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112326. А еще посмотре в Кабинете культработников где-то на 45-50 страницах, может чуть раньше или чуть позже - точно не помню, а искать нет времени, эта тема поднималась и там были очень полезные советы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Решила перенести свой сценарий в эту тему. 
Год назад 5 декабря мы отмечали 25-летие нашего ДК. Мы с мужем принимали его с пеленок. Это наш второй дом. Иногда кажется, что первый.:smile: Дети выросли за кулисами, готовились и участвовали вместе с нами во многих мероприятиях. Теперь каждая из дочерей идет своей дорогой культпросветработника. 

Вот такой сценарий был у нас. Помещаю полностью.

Добрый вечер, дорогие односельчане и гости нашего праздника!

Приветствую Вас я от чистого сердца
Звучат пожеланья и искренность в нем.
Сейчас я открою волшебную дверцу
И праздником светлым наполнится дом.
Пускай только музыка властвует в зале
И песни как струны звучат серебром,
Отправим проблемы в далекие дали
И души наполним теплом и добром.
Прекрасные, добрые милые люди,
Для вас мы на сцене готовы творить,
Чтоб праздник удался – стесняться не будем,
А завтра для вас можем все повторить!

Дорогие друзья!
Юбилейный вечер в честь двадцатипятилетия нашего Дома культуры объявляется открытым.
(Вокально-Хореографическая композиция «Праздник»)

Выступление Главы Администрации

Миссия культуры и искусства высока и благородна – это формирование мировоззрения человека, его нравственных принципов. Они несут в себе вечные идеи гуманизма и красоты, помогают развивать эстетический вкус, расширять кругозор

Звучит музыка. На сцену выходят ведущие.

В каком году не знаем мы, в каком краю не ведаем
Постороен был дворец один…..

Стоп..стоп.. Как это не ведаем, как это не знаем? Все мы знаем. История сохранила для нас эти знаменательные даты. А дело было так.. 40 лет назад на земле сальской организовался рисоживотноводческий совхоз, по прозванию «Южный». И поселились в нем люд рабочий, со всего района Сальского съехавшийся строить системы ирригационные. Любили они песни петь, да плясать в свободное от работы время.
А клубик в том селении маленький был..Всех желающих не вмещал. И решено было построить новый современный Дворец.

И закипела работа - началось строительство. Долго оно длилось.. но в 1983 году завершилось. И в праздник работников сельского хозяйства – новый центр культуры был сдан в эксплуатацию.

Принимал этот очаг культуры молодой энергичный, полный планов и энтузиазма директор. Было ему в то время 24 года. И вот с тех пор и руководит он всеми народными талантами в нашем поселке. Его имя вам всем хорошо знакомо. Александр Алексеевич Мацегора. С самого первого дня открытия работают они вместе с женой Аллой Владимировной в Доме культуры .Их общий стаж насчитывает более 50 лет. Александр Алексеевич все 25 лет возглавляет Дом культуры. Прекрасный музыкант и организатор. В нашем поселке – незаменимый человек. Одним словом – министр культуры нашего поселения.

Алла Владимировна – местный фотовидеокорреспондент. С фотоаппаратом или видеокамерой ее можно увидеть везде. Ее целью стало создание видеостудии. Свою любовь к любимому делу они передали своим дочерям. Ирина несколько лет работала вместе с родителями в Доме культуры, руководила вокальной группой «Девчата» ,а Анна – со школьной скамьи пела на этой сцене, а сейчас обучает пению детей. и подростков, работает в учреждении культуры

Уважаемые, Александр Алексеевич, Алла Владимировна и Ирина Александровна! Просим вас подняться на сцену.

Выступление Мацегора А.А.

Поздравления от Петченко В.Н. Литвинова Н.С. Москаленко И.С.

Дорогие друзья, для вас танцует младшая группа коллектива «Гранат» __________________________________________________ _____________
И еще один человек принимал Дом культуры в 1983 году. Это художественный руководитель Алексей Михайлович Шкилев. А попросту – Михалыч. Талантливый баянист. Руководитель женской вокальной группы. Он умел сплотить людей. Заинтересовать их. Открыть в них таланты, о которых они даже и не подозревали. У него пели все, даже те кто петь не умел.

А в 1984 году в Дом культуры пришла работать Алла Ильинична Корженевич. Выпускница Ростовского культпросветучилища. За плечами у нее были опыт работы в народном хоре Донских казаков. Вместе с Алексеем Михайловичем они создали детскую фольклорную группу.

Уважаемые Алексей Михайлович и Алла Ильинична ! Пусть всегда в ваших домах царят мир и благополучия. Для вас поет Наталья Икрянникова. В ее исполнении звучит песня « Человек дождя» __________________________________________________ _________________
Краешком уха я слышал в народе:
Библиотекарь теперь уж не в моде
И без него даст на все нам ответ
Не заменимый никем интернет

Пусть за стеной бушует новый век
Компьютер ткет для мыслей паутину
Но мне милее тишь библиотек
Их чудный мир и их уют старинный.

У нас на празднике присутствуют люди, чья профессия незаменима, скромна, но тем не менее, совершенно необходима в культурном обществе. Это библиотекари. Именно они являются проводниками в разнообразном и неисчерпаемом мире – мире книг.

И в этот праздничный день мы хотим сказать самые добрые слова в адрес тех, кто на протяжении этих лет, в разные годы, работал в нашей прекрасной библиотеке.
А начнем мы свой рассказ о тех, кто переехал из старой библиотеки в новую, красивую и светлую.
Кошляк Надежда Ивановна и Корсунова Зоя Ивановна. Именно они первыми обустраивали и обживали новый свой дом.

На смену им пришла Наталья Владимировна Столяренко. Она внесла в работу библиотеки новые идеи и традиции.
Сейчас доброй улыбкой встречают своих читателей библиотекари Валентина Алексеевна Фисенко и Оксана Попова.

Дорогие наши библиотекари. Желаем вам новых творческих решений, легкого воплощения новых идей, помощи от окружающих!
Примите в подарок эту песню. «Не уходи». Поет Татьяна Корсунова __________________________________________________ ______________
В 1984 году дирекцией совхоза «Южный» было принято решение о приеме на работу целой группы молодых людей. Было их 7 человек. Молодые. Красивые, Практически все неженатые. Эх, Сколько ж девичьих сердец было разбито в свое время!!!
Разместили их в общежитии. И стали они ходить на работу в ДК и репетировать. Музыка звучала там куруглосуточно. Вахтер тетя Надя Токарева вечно ворчала: «Черты собачьи. Покою не дают. И гремят, и гремят!»
По разному сложилась жизнь у ребят из группы «Альянс», потом она была переименована в «Нюанс». гитарист Валерий Аненков –– сейчас работаем видеооператором на телекомрания Скат в Самаре.
Светооператор Сергей Сенчуков – занимается сетевым маркетингом.
Вокалист гитарист ВИКТОР Федосов настоятель храма
Александр Трапезников, Виктор и Анатолий Литвиновы – музыканты в группе Ариэль Валерия Ярушина.
Звукооператор Николай Енин – сейчас живет в Ставропольском крае, занимается выращиванием овощей .
Трубач Сергей Повесьма – в Таганроге.
Клавишник Александр Дорошенко – живет в Подмосковье
Конферансье Виктор Харченко – автоэлектрик в городе Сальске
К сожалению, не обошлось за прошедшие годы и без потерь. Ушел из жизни Бас-гитарист и вокалист Юрий Распутин – Он похоронен на Байкануре. Светлая ему память.

Дорогие друзья! Мы будем очень рады увидеть всех вас, приехавших на наш праздник, на этой сцене.. Просим вас подняться к нам.
Вам слово.
Примите в подарок эстрадный танец « И огонь, и вода» __________________________________________________ _________________

Было бы неправильно, если бы на этом празднике мы не упомянули еще об одной семейной паре, которая много лет трудилась в Доме культуры. Это сейчас в нашем ДК не крутят кино и целое поколение выросло без одного из самых важнейших искусств – без кино.

А тогда нельзя было представить Дом культуры без киносеанса. Сколько фильмов показали Владимир Викторович Кравченко и его жена Лидия Александровна, они и сами сказать не могут. Много.

Владимир Викторович. Хранит журнал учета показанных фильмов с 1984 года. Вот он. Представляете, сколько километров кинопленки он перемотал за все годы своей работы?

Владимир Викторович и Лидия Александровна, мы от души поздравляем вас с праздником и желаем доброго здоровья и долгих лет жизни. Вас приветствует танцевальный коллектив « Гранат» с зажигательной «Цыганочкой»
__________________________________________________ _________
Ведущий.
Это было давно: 21 год тому назад.
Нет-нет, я не сказку начинаю вам рассказывать. Я вам хочу поведать о тех , кто пришел к нам в 1987 году работать в Дом культуры! Так вот, 21 год тому назад порог нашего Дома культуры переступили 3 молодых специалиста, , выпускника Ростовского культпросветучилища. Это Татьяна Васильевна Черепахина, Виктор Иванович Столяренко и Светлана Бурова.
Правда, звали их тогда просто Таня, Витя и Света. Принимали их на должности руководителей коллективов художественной самодеятельности. Таня – занималась с детьми . Сколько веселых праздников было проведено, интересных конкурсов. Виктор – увлеченно обучал молодежь эстрадному пению А Света вовсю плясала с детьми и подростками. Это было кажется совсем недавно. А теперь .

Теперь Татьяна Васильевна работает методистом в Доме пионеров и школьников города Сальска. Возглавляет вожатское движение. Виктор Иванович – известный музыкант Сальского района. Руководитель музыкальной студии Простор. Светлана - предприниматель. Как бы не сложилась их судьба, они помнят о первом своем Доме культуры И сегодня они здесь, в этом зале. Просим их подняться на эту сцену.

Скажите, вы вспоминаете свое первое место работы? ____________________________

Уважаемые, Татьяна Васильевна, Виктор Иванович и Светлана Федоровна. Мы очень рады, что сегодня, спустя 25 лет, вы с нами. Для вас поет Ирина Глазунова. __________________________________________________ _________________

С 1991 года на базе Дома культуры открываются классы музыкальной школы №2 города Сальска. Первыми преподавателями были Ольга Николаевна Балух и Галина Николаевна Тернущак. Тогда было всего 2 класса – класс по обучению игре на фортепиано и класс баянистов - аккордеонистов. Сейчас в школе 3 отделения - дети получают образование по классу баяна, фортепиано и гитары. Изучают азы нотной грамоты, сольфеджио и музыкальной литературы под чутким руководством своих педагогов Ольги Николаевны Балух и Татьяны Александровны Андрияновой.

На отделении хореографии. самый большой набор учеников. В классах хореографии, которые ведет Чиркова Наталья Николаевна, обучаются 44 ученика. Ее воспитанники неоднократно становились Лауреатами и Дипломантами всевозможных конкурсов.

За годы работы музыкальной школы Свидетельство о дополнительном музыкальном образовании получили более 80 детей. Из них 24 человека закончили школу на отлично.

Дорогие наши Ольга Николаевна, Татьяна Александровна и Наталья Николаевна.
Спасибо вам за ваше творчество, энтузиазм, за неутомимость в работе и умение дарить своим детям радость познания

Есть в мире гении чуть-чуть.
Конечно, в очень разной мере,
Но стоит лишь вперед шагнуть
И в дар свой искренне поверить.

Мы приглашаем на сцену ученика 1 класса музыкальной школы Мищенко Сашу.
Для своих педагогов он сыграет Латышский народный танец.

Татьяна Икрянникова

На сцену приглашаются народные артистки нашего поселка, Самые активные участницы нашей самодеятельности, бессменные участницы всех концертов. Римма Григорьевна Архипова и Анна Федоровна Гашто.

А.Гашто и Р.Архипова

У нашего Дома культуры много друзей. Сегодня они в этом зале. Им слово.

И первыми на эту сцену мы приглашаем педагогический коллектив школы 81, дружба с которым насчитывает более двадцатипяти лет.

Выступление коллектива школы № 81

Дорогие друзья, вас приветствует вокальная группа «Вдохновение» руководитель Татьяна Андриянова

__________________________________________________ _________________

Социально-реабилитационное отделение в нашем поселке создано не так давно. Но коллектив там подобрался веселый и творческий. Вот и сегодня они не остались в стороне от нашего праздника и спешат на сцену с самыми искренними поздравлениями.

Выступление коллектива СРО

С 1 января 2008 года на базе нашего Дома культуры и библиотеки создано 2 новых муниципальных учреждения культуры , в которые вошли Дома культуры и библиотеки всех трех наших поселков.

И сейчас на этой сцене – коллектив Дома культуры поселка Белозерный. Они хотят высказать все, что думают о своих коллегах. Им слово.

Выступление ДК п.Белозерный.

С культурой Юловской мы все вперед шагаем,
Талантливо работаем и творчески живем.
Давайте ж нашей мы культуре пожелаем
Удачи, процветания и творческий подъем

Есть у провинции такие силы
Таланты в ней как по весне цветы
Провинцией жива еще Россия.
Она источник чистой красоты

Песня о России. Вокальная группа

Фейерверк на сцене.

----------

nina7400 (16.03.2016)

----------


## rj95iko64

> Уважаемые коллеги! Просмотрев весь раздел не нашла такой темы, как юбилей Дома культуры. Ведь Дома культуры еще называют очагами народной культуры, откуда в своё время выходят наши таланты. Поэтому открыв новую тему, прошу, помогите кто чем может.
> P.S. Хочется необычного праздника, с применением театрализации, новых приемов активизации зрителя, современных методов и разработок. Ведь юбилей - это День рождения!


Я бы тоже перенес сценарий сюда, но пока не знаю, как это сделать...
Но можно его посмотерть в теме "День работников культуры" по адресу http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...61#post2529161

----------


## Алла и Александр

*rj95iko64*,
 А вы просто скопируйте свой текст в той теме и вставьте в окно сообщений здесь. Вот и весь перенос будет :flower:

----------


## rj95iko64

Спасибо! Я думал, что процесс намного сложнее окажется...
Вот, выставляю...

Сценарий юбилея ДК

За закрытым занавесом слышится шум приготовлений: кто-то (худ.рук.) бегает по сцене с полуистерическими криками: «Всё, внимание! Приготовились! Все на сцену! На сцену, говорю! Где все?! Где ведущие! Ну, что ты стоишь?! Что ты на меня смотришь? Беги, ищи ведущих! Куда они пропали?! Где коллективы?!! Кто отвечает за коллективы?!!! Ох, вы меня до инфаркта доведёте! Всё! Времени больше нет! Давайте занавес! Все со сцены! А ведущие – на сцену! Ну, всё, я пропал!»

Голос по селектору: «Внимание! Художественным коллективам – готовность номер один! Ведущим - Дмитрию _________, Элоне ________ и Олесе __________ срочно пройти на сцену! Мы начинаем!»

Звучит Вальс из к/ф «Карнавальная ночь» (фонограмма).
На сцене – танцевальный ансамбль «Надежда»

По окончании номера на сцену, растерянно озираясь и явно ожидая кого-то ещё, с разных сторон выходят Элона и Олеся. После немой сцены (максимум, 30 секунд), во время которой они взглядами и знаками (как бы незаметными) пытаются «передать слово» друг другу (только - не я!) – первой храбрости набралась Олеся:


О: Дорогие друзья! Наш юбилейный концерт открыл коллектив творческого объединения «Арт-Вояж» ансамбль бального и спортивного танца «Надежда»!

Э: Да, всё-таки, как прекрасно, когда со сцены звучит приятная музыка, и под эту музыку кружатся лёгкие изящные пары! Всю жизнь хотела научиться так танцевать!

О: И что же тебе помешало?

Э: Не «что», а «кто»! Ах! Встретился в моей жизни неотразимый мужчина, увлёк за собой, показал мне такие дали и глубины, что я забыла про всё на свете…

О: Да ты что?! И кто же этот коварный тип? Ну, расскажи же!!

Э: Почему «коварный» - очень даже приличный человек. Да и не одну меня покорил он своей безудержной любовью – многие в городе могут то же самое о нем сказать. Да и ты его знаешь – это же знаменитый режиссёр _________ народного театра И. И.__________. Именно он пригласил меня в театр, повёл за собой, и увёл так далеко, что театр бросить я уже не смогла!
И сегодня я хочу сказать «большое спасибо» этому благороднейшему человеку и от всей души поздравить его с юбилеем городского Дома культуры!

О: А я слышала, что он был не только режиссёром народного театра, но и создателем известной на всю область агитбригады «Непоседы»! А ещё он прекрасно пел…

Э: Да, конечно! И ему, наверное, будет приятно увидеть выступление не менее родного для него коллектива – народного хора русской песни под руководством Н. В. _________!

О: Уважаемый И. И.! Уважаемые ветераны – работники и артисты городского Дома культуры! Низкий поклон вам за вашу преданность и самоотверженность! Для всех вас, не жалевших своих сил и таланта на радость людям, поёт народный хор русской песни!

Хор. «Варенька»

(за кулисами: полушёпот по микрофону)
Э: Фёдор Михайлович, что же делать!? Димы так и нет, а он в программе – основной ведущий!
Ф: А я что сделаю?! Я уже всё обыскал – нет его нигде!
О: Но ведь следующий номер объявлять надо!
Ф: Ну и объявляйте!
Э: Но это должен был он сделать!
Ф: Но у вас же есть программа и сценарий!
О: Но у нас нет его текста – у нас - свои!
Ф: Ну, я не знаю! Вы же – артисты, придумайте что-нибудь! Всё! Идите! И так уже пауза затянулась! Зрители ждут!.. Всё, я сказал!

Вновь на сцене появляются Элона и Олеся

Э (после секундной паузы): Дорогие зрители! Наша праздничная концертная программа…
продолжается! И почему-то именно сейчас мне пришло в голову одно стихотворение:
А в цирке широкие двери, 
Арена, огни, галуны, 
И прыгают люди, как звери, 
А звери, как люди, умны. 
Обиженный кем-то коверный 
Несет остроумную чушь. 
И вдруг капельмейстер проворный 
Оркестру командует туш... 
О: Ой, я тоже знаю:
Это цирк. И я в манеже.
И меня сознанье нежит,
Что шталмейстер – тоже я.
И что цирк – моя семья!

Я здесь свой, и акробатом
Тоже стану я когда-то.
На антре и на вольтиже
Мне моя мечта все ближе.

А мечталось мне о том,
Чтобы просто стать шутом.
Добрым, злым и нагловатым
Буду я шутом когда-то… 

Э: Вы, наверное, догадались, что сейчас выступит коллектив, заслуживший известность не только в нашем городе и области, но и, пожалуй, в нашей стране. На сцене – народный цирк «Романтик»! Руководители – Ю. О - я и В. Б - й!
Номер цирка «Романтик»


На сцену, отбиваясь от наседающих на него с двух сторон Элоны и Олеси, выбегает Федор (худ.рук.)

Ф: …Нет-нет-нет! Ни за что на свете!
Э: Фёдор Михайлович, но надо же что-то делать! Не можем же мы всю программу вести с Олесей – конфликта не будет!
Ф: Да какой вам ещё нужен конфликт? Мне и так конфликтов хватает – за кулисами!
О: Фёдор Михайлович, но нельзя же на сцене без мужчины!
Ф: А я тут при чём?
Э и О: Фё-ё-ёдор Михайлович!.. 
Ф: Но я же не готовился, я же ничего не знаю!
Э: (как бы ненароком, но довольно ядовито) Фёдор Михайлович, но вы же – артист!.. Придумайте что-нибудь!..
Ф: Ну… 
О: Ну мы вам поможем! (И – скрываются за кулисами).
Ф: Г-хм! (осознав, наконец, что он стоит на сцене перед полным зрительным залом)
Ой!.. (решившись). Уважаемые зрители, вы уже, наверное, догадались, что объявлять следующий номер должен был не я! Так что я тут ни при чём! Дело в том, что мы никак не можем найти ведущего – куда он делся, ума не приложу! Ну ладно, попадётся он мне…
Н-да… Вот всё приходится делать самому! Вот вы, конечно, скажете – раньше надо было проследить, всё проверить, подготовить… - Проверил, подготовил!.. и проследил… А как тут не проследишь – коллектив большой, и все всё время бегают, бегают – туда-сюда!
Я вот раньше даже представить не мог, что значит – управлять большим коллективом! Это же всё время нужно заставлять людей делать одно дело, в то время, как каждый из них старается делать только то, что именно он считает нужным… Простите, наболело…
Да, так о чём это я… А!.. Так вот – сейчас на сцену выйдет человек, который уже много лет управляет большим коллективом – и что самое интересное – коллектив его слушает!
Я приглашаю на сцену ветерана сцены, прекрасного музыканта – Б. В. _______ и его духовой оркестр!

Номер духового.


Элона и Олеся

О: Сегодня у нас праздник. А какой же праздник без хорошей русской песни? Ведь в ней – все наши корни!

Э: В минуты радости и боли
Нужней нам песня, чем вино.
Без русской песни нет застолья,
Какое б ни было оно.

О: Она живёт в груди, как птица.
Настал момент – и вот она
Взмывает – и светлеют лица,
И от неё душа пьяна.

Э: Такая песня у народа –
Поёт её весь белый свет!
В ней есть тоска, любовь, свобода –
Всё, без чего и жизни нет!

О: И все мы с удовольствием её послушаем в исполнении ансамбля русской песни «Субботея» под руководством Н. _________!

Ансамбль «Субботея»

Тихо падает снег за окошком сегодня.
Наступила зима - непонятно зачем
И лиловые сумерки предновогодья
Отражают в окне свет зажжённых свечей.

Снег в замедленном танце на землю ложится
Балерины-снежинки, как воздух, легки.
Только кажется мне, что не снег то кружится,
А моих улетающих лет мотыльки…

Дорогие зрители! С юбилеем дома культуры вас поздравляет группа «Версаль»

Группа «Версаль»

На сцену выходят Элона и Олеся. 
Музыкой полнится сфера,
Сладкой мелодией манит.
Ритм, исходящий из сердца,
Повелевает умами.

Легкость, дыханье свободы,
Сила и радость движенья –
Преодолеть беззаботно
Грешной Земли притяженье.

Пластика, грация, ловкость
Вмиг превращаются в чувство.
И без единого слова
Провозглашают о чуде.

Пола обманчивый глянец…
Пары в нарядах стекутся.
Танец! Божественный танец!
Высшее в мире искусство!
В этот юбилейный вечер своё искусство вам дарит танцевальный ансамбль «Гаврош» под руководством С. ___________!

Танцевальный ансамбль «Гаврош» ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ


О них распространилась слава!
Лишь скажешь: - Вам поёт «Забава»! –
Аплодисментов бурный шквал
Мгновенно наполняет зал.

Друзья! Вам скажем без утайки –
Они – прекрасные хозяйки!
А в том, что так поют красиво –
Видна заслуга коллектива!

Народный ансамбль «Забава»

Переливными струями хриплыми
Поливал саксофон небеса,
И в чертогах небесной обители
Ярче слышались их голоса

Расплываясь задумчивой нежностью,
Заполняя собой небосклон,
Орошая безмолвие свежестью
О любви пел седой саксофон.

Серебристыми звуками пенными,
Порождаемыми тишиной,
Звуки сакса творили вселенную,
Возникая волна за волной.
На сцене – семейный дуэт: С. ________ и В. _________!

Инструментальный дуэт

Выходит Дима в костюме Деда Мороза

Д: А вот и я! Добрый вечер, дорогие зрители! 

Я шёл сюда издалека
Спешил к друзьям на встречу
Чтобы поздравить весь ДК
В такой чудесный вечер!

Ведь шестьдесят – немалый срок!
Но если мы не будем
В душе чудесный огонёк
Нести на радость людям, –
Им жизнь покажется трудней,
Немного поскучнее,
И груз текущих серых дней
Навалится сильнее.

Друзья, хочу вам пожелать,
Я в юбилейный вечер
Сердца людские согревать
Улыбкой, взглядом, речью.

И в этот день, и в этот час,
Как зимний воевода,
Хочу, друзья поздравить вас
С грядущим Новым Годом!

Вы, наверное, думаете: «Вот, пришёл, поздравил, а подарка не дал!» конечно, какой же Дед Мороз без подарков? Вот и я приготовил вам всем подарок – да не простой, а музыкальный! 
«ОДИНОКАЯ ЛУНА»

Д: Друзья, я так торопился на этот праздник, что совсем забыл про Снегурочку. Но ведь это – непорядок! Что же делать? А, придумал! Неужели же в такой творческой компании, что здесь собралась, не найдётся ни одной Снегурочки?! Правда, настоящая Снегурочка должна, просто обязана быть хоть чуточку волшебницей… Ну, что ж, сейчас посмотрим, есть ли такие в нашем зале! Ага, кажется, нашёл! (Спускается в зал и выводит за рукудиректора ДК И.В. М - ву). Вот настоящая волшебница! Ведь именно ей мы обязаны тем, что собрались сегодня в такой тёплой и дружественной обстановке! Ну, что же, Снегурочка, поздравь публику!
И.В.: В Новогодний праздник каждый взрослый на время становится ребёнком, ведь каждому хочется верить, что в будущем году на всех нас обрушится внезапное счастье, а невзгоды и беды обойдут нас стороной. И правильно! Пусть и в будущем году эта вера поддерживает людей в трудную минуту и подвигает их к новым свершениям, к новым делам, к новым вершинам!
Д: Новый Год – это праздник будущего. А самое главное наше с вами будущее – это наши дети! Так пусть в душе у них каждый день и каждый год будет праздник - ПРАЗДНИК ДЕТСТВА! 

Ансамбль «Именины» - ПРАЗДНИК ДЕТСТВА - все дети на сцене.

Выход взрослых участников концертной программы

1-й: Ну вот и финал. Звучат последние аккорды, пустеет зрительный зал...
2-й: ...И сразу сгибает плечи усталость от закулисных и сценических проблем, от сумасшедшей гонки последних дней.
3-й: И как часто в эти минуты мы говорим себе...
Хор: ...Все, хватит!
1-й: Надоело это постоянное напряжение, мучительный поиск слов, музыки, образа...
2-й: ...Надоели вечера, праздники, концерты, но...
3-й: Когда у всех, сидящих в зале
Вдруг вспыхнут радостью глаза..
4-й: Иль от стихов, что прозвучали
Прольется светлая слеза…
5-й: Когда от музыки прекрасной
Сердца быстрее застучат...
6-й: Когда поймешь, что не напрасно
Тебя за труд благодарят…
7-й: Когда же вслед финальной песне
Аплодисментов грянет шквал…
8-й: Ты скажешь – в мире нет чудесней
Судьбы, что я себе избрал!

Звучит финальная песня.
(на мотив песни «5 минут» из к/ф «Карнавальная ночь»)

Пригласили мы сегодня всех друзей:
Дом культуры отмечает юбилей.
Шестьдесят уж наступило!
Сколько сделано здесь было,
Чтобы стало людям веселей!

Юбилей, юбилей
Отмечаем мы с друзьями!
Потому-то смелей
Мы и шутим перед вами!
Если даже когда
Вам немножечко взгрустнётся,
Каждый встречный тогда
Вам открыто улыбнётся.
И улыбкой своей
Он подарит вам удачу…
Только так, и не иначе!

В наш шестидесятилетний юбилей
Лица хмурые становятся светлей.
И сегодня вас с эстрады
Мы поздравить с этим рады –
Пусть сердца становятся добрей!

Шестьдесят, шестьдесят –
Это много или мало?
Обернёшься назад –
В жизни всякое бывало.
Пусть сегодня ДК
Поздравляют с юбилеем,
Только все мы пока
С каждым годом молодеем!
В новом зданье ДК –
Ввек такого не бывало! –
Можно всё начать сначала!

Проигрыш – 1-я часть припева. 
(можно вынести торт, или какой-либо другой сцен. эффект)

Не смущайтесь сейчас,
Что напев слегка не модный –
Поздравляем мы вас
Этой песней новогодней –
Пожелаем мы вам,
Чтоб не знали вы ненастья,
С новым годом, с новым счастьем!


Занавес закрывается

----------


## Бирюза

Здравствуйте, у нас юбилей прошел 2 года назад. Может быть кому-нибудь пригодится ход и идеи нашего праздника.
СЦЕНАРИЙ ЮБИЛЕЙНОГО ВЕЧЕРА, ПОСВЯЩЕННОГО 35-летию ДК
«ЖДЕМ ГОСТЕЙ НА ЮБИЛЕЙ»

в фойе оформлены тематические выставки, работают выставки прикладного творчества, выставка «Наши достижения»,
Оформлены фото стенды, работает буфет
Зрители заходят в зал, на спинках кресел разложены газеты о ДК
Оформление сцены – в центре большой сказочный Терем-Дворец( объемные декорации), киноэкран, цветы
Занавес закрыт
Звучит музыка ( в народном плане)
На авансцену Выходят 2 Ведущие в русских костюмах
1 ВЕД : Здравствуйте . дорогие зрители
Гости и местные жители
Прежде всего, как водится, давайте знакомиться
Все мы – артисты и лицедеи
Пляшем, как можем, поём как умеем
2 ВЕД : Все мы скоморошьего происхождения
Очень древнего года рождения
Дали зарок до скончания века
Веселиться и радовать человека
1 ВЕД : Мы такое вам сегодня покажем
Наших добрых зрителей разуважим
Юбилей Дворца в этот день отмечаем
Вас и себя с праздником поздравляем!
Музыка меняется
Занавес открывается

КИНОЭКРАН : заставка изображение Дворца Культуры с надписью 35лет
1 ВЕД : Не в каком-то дальнем царстве
А в Российском государстве
Где-то за семью морями
Городок есть _____________
В граде том Дворец стоит
На весь город знаменит
Он в три этажа всего
В нем палат полным- полно
КИНОЭКРАН : Слайды – коллектив работников Дворца Культуры
2 ВЕД : Лестницы широкие
Потолки высокие
Шумный озорной народ 
В этом тереме живет
КИНОЭКРАН : Слайды директор Дворца Культуры 
1 ВЕД : В тереме есть управитель
_____________ – руководитель
Свое дело туго знает,
Коллектив тот возглавляет
КИНОЭКРАН : Слайды: зрители
ВЕД :Итак,Мы говорим по ходу….
Здесь много разного народу
Дуэты, трио и солисты
Чтецы, художники, артисты
Затейники и режиссеры
И музыканты и танцоры!

Ну а в зале сидит зритель –
Всех талантов тех ценитель
Распотешить вас хотим
Всех на сцену пригласим!
Ведущие уходят со сцены. 
Б Л О К : П Р Е З Е Н Т А Ц И Я К О Л Л Е К Т И В О В

музыкальная заставка
КИНОЭКРАН : слайды Русского народного хора
В это время за кулисами Вед читает
ВЕД : (информация о хоре)
Артисты выходят из-за кулис 
1.П р е з е н т а ц и я хора :исполняется «ЗАЗДРАВНАЯ»

2 музыка-заставка
КИНОЭКРАН : слайды Ансамбля народного танца

В это время за кулисами Вед читаетВЕД : ( информация о коллективе)

2.П р е з е н т а ц и я ансамбля нар. танца
из-за кулис раздается бой барабанов. На сцену выходят барабанщики с корейскими барабанами. «Корейский танец»

И так о каждом коллективе
Номер или показ работ этого коллектива

КИНОЭКРАН : слайды мероприятий

В это время за кулисами Вед читает
ВЕД : ( информация об отделе культурно-массовой работы)
.П р е з е н т а ц и я работники выходят в костюмах персонажей, которые принимали участие в мероприятиях ДК
исполняют песню На мотив «Ух-ты мы вышли из бухты»
Ах ты, не с бухты –барахты
Мы на сцене, друзья, появились сейчас
Наши девочки, пускай не спускаются в шахты
Но зато мы готовы порадовать вас
И пусть непохожи, совсем друг на друга
На сцену выходим мы в разных ролях
Всегда нас найдете в «отделе досуга»
Ведь мы же затейники – массовики!................................)
( дальше идут куплеты персонально о каждом работнике отдела)


Б Л О К : П О З Д Р А В Л Е Н И Я Г О С Т Е Й
Под музыку на сцену выходят Ведущие
На сцену выходят ВЕД 1: У работников Дворца
Что ни день, то праздник
Он ведь мастер на все руки
Клоун и проказник
ВЕД 2 : Пусть будет День Рожденья коллектива
Веселым светлым ярким
Не зря гласит народная молва
Что украшают этот день подарки.
А душу греют теплые слова
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ от официальных лиц
ВРУЧЕНИЕ ГРАМОТ И НАГРАД РАБОТНИКАМ ДК
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ( музыкальные и др от коллег – работников культуры других учреждений) Б Л О К «ИМЕНИНЫЙ ТОРТ»
Под музыку выходят ВЕДУЩИЕ
ВЕД 1 : Спасибо вам, гости красноречивые
За подарки, за цветы красивые
За то что нас сегодня поздравили 
И без внимания в юбилей не оставили
ВЕД 2 : Платежом долг красен на Руси
Если хочешь, у любого спроси
Оплатить мы хотим вам добром
Эту песню для вас мы поем
На сцену выбегают дети вокальной студииМузыка «Подари улыбку миру»
Поют, стоят на сцене- в руках у них цветы
на финальных аккордах на сцену из разных кулис выходят творческие работники ДК- хлопают
Музыка на ТОРТ
на сцену выкатывается бутафорский юбилейный торт 
Торт устанавливается в центре сцены. Открывается крышка., Оттуда появляется 1 –я девочка- маленькая 
1-я : Если в торт нас посадили
И на праздник пригласили
Таких маленьких детей
Значит в зале – юбилей
Только кто тут юбиляр?
Молод он, а может стар?
Когда в торт меня сажали
Про него не рассказали
( девочку высаживают из торта) из торта появляется 2-я девочка
2-я : Юбилей Дворца Культуры
Очень важные фигуры
В гости к нам пришли сюда
Здрасьте, дамы, господа!
Во Дворце мы не скучаем!
Вместе праздник отмечаем
Друзья лучшие на свете –
Наши взрослые и дети
( девочку высаживают из торта) из торта появляется 3-я девочка
3-я : Здесь очень много дел у нас
Рисуем, пляшем и творим
Развеселить на праздник вас
От всей души всегда хотим
И в Женский день и в Новый год
И в День морского флота
Когда гуляет весь народ
У культработника – работа!
( девочку высаживают из торта)
Завершают монтаж дети, стоящие на сцене :
1 : Вас за талант и за терпенье
Пусть ждет всегда вознагражденье
За роли все, что вы сыграли
Пускай дадут вам по медали
Желаем также в год грядущий
Артистам всем – благополучия
Танцором нашим и певцам
Что выступают тут и там
2 : Так хорошей, Дворец любимый
И горожанам радости дари
Один такой – красы неповторимой
Единственный, что там не говори
Свой тридцать пятый отмечая День рожденья
Встречаем в этом зале мы гостей
Источник радости – поэтов вдохновенье
Цвети, Дворец, и празднуй юбилей!
Звучит музыка 
Дети вокальной студии вручают работникам ДК по цветку
Все хлопают
Под музыку все уходят со сцены БЛОК КОНЦЕРТНАЯ ПРОГРАММА
ВЕД : А теперь, веселый люд
Приготовь оваций пуд
В зале снова гаснет свет
Начинается концерт!
ПРОГРАММА КОНЦЕРТА

В середине концерта:
РОЗЫГРЫШ ПРАЗДНИЧНОЙ ЛОТЕРЕИ
Вручение призов за викторину ( викторина на знание истории ДК была опубликована в городской гезете) заранее ,и заранее подведены итоги)
ВЕД-: Дорогие наши зрители, Наш праздник подходит к концу И с этой большой сцены нам хочется сказать огромное спасибо тем людям, без которых у нас ничего бы не получилось. 
( перечисление всех работников, подготовивших мероприятие) И отдельные слова благодарности мы адресуем вам – нашим зрителям, спасибо вам, за то, что вы всегда с нами, ведь когда у нас много друзей – мы счастливы, и пусть искусство всегда живет в нашем доме, и пусть на нашей сцене всегда будет много артистов, и пусть наш Дворец Культуры всегда будет полон народу. 
С праздником вас, дорогие наши зрители, 
с праздником нас -, С праздником, 
С юбилеем любимый наш Дворец Культуры!!

----------


## Ксения Заречный

СЦЕНАРИЙ
Юбилейного вечера, посвященного 20-летию МУ СКЦ

Время проведения: 30 октября, в 18 00
Место проведения: МУ СКЦ

/ЗТМ. Звучит музыка. Шарканье шагов. На сцене появляется Звездочет, за ним идет Ученик, неся счеты и большую книгу. Звездочет раскрывает книгу, начинает считать…/


Звездочет: 25 + 4; 7 + 8; 31 + 9; и т.д.

Ученик: Учитель, а что мы считаем?

Звездочет: (не отрываясь) Звезды.

Ученик: Но Вы же сами говорили, что звезд очень много и с каждым днем их становиться все больше и больше. Сосчитать их невозможно.

Звездочет: Да, это так. Но сегодня я считаю другие звезды. 

Ученик: Но почему сегодня и другие?

Звездочет: О, сегодня необычный день. Сегодня в одном звездном городе состоится великолепный праздник. Там соберутся прекрасные люди, в красивых нарядах и с не менее   красивыми душами. Их предназначение – дарить красоту, радость и счастье. Они как звезды.

Ученик: Кто они?

/Начинает звучать музыка (тихо)/

Звездочет: Тс-с. Кажется, начинается праздник.

/Ученик уходит с книгой и счетами. Звездочет подходит к краю сцены./

Звездочет: 
	О, люди, поднимите вверх глаза
	И руки к небу протяните
	И вы увидите, что есть звезда,
	Сверкающая только вам в своем зените.
	Сегодня пусть зажжется много звезд
	И небо озариться их сияньем
	Пусть праздник этот станет миром грез
	И радужных воспоминаний.

/Звездочет уходит/

/ «Денц-зон» - «Танец огней»/

/По окончании танца звучат фанфары, появляются Ведущие. На оформлении загорается эмблема юбилея/



Корсаков: Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!

Черняков: Добрый вечер, дамы…

Носова:… и господа!

Кузьминова: Мы рады приветствовать вас в этом зале…

Корсаков: Ритмики и пластики…

Черняков: Дома молодежи…

Носова: Дворца молодежи…

Кузьминова: Спортивно-культурного центра.

Корсаков: Прошло 20 лет со дня открытия этого учреждения.

Черняков: Менялось время, нравы, мода. Сменялись поколения…

Носова: Но оставалось одно – желание дарить людям праздник, обеспечивать горожан и гостей приятным досугом.

Кузьминова: А  давайте вспомним, как все это начиналось.


/Видео ролик. История СКЦ. /

Корсаков: Время шло незаметно.

Черняков: Зал превратился в дом…

Носова: Дом в дворец..

Кузьминова: И сегодня, в век стремления к здоровому образу жизни, когда каждый старается совершенствовать свое тело и душу, и мы, в свои 19, не могли не поддаться новому веянию.

Носова: Сегодня нам 20-ть! И мы продолжаем свой профессиональный рост.

Корсаков: А помогали и помогают нам в этом люди, которые любят свой город и делают все возможное для его развития и процветания.

Черняков: Их поддержка была залогом успеха при организации и проведении прекрасных праздников, великолепных шоу, ярких и незабываемых мероприятий.

Носова: Мы говорим сегодня спасибо Администрации города Заречного.

Кузьминова: И с удовольствием я приглашаю на эту сцену…..




/Слово представителям Администрации г. Заречного/


Корсаков: Начало 80-х… Около старого пруда разворачивается грандиозное строительство новой парковой зоны. Среди берез и дубов появилось  современное здание, первоначально задуманное как зал ритмики и пластики. И сегодня нам хочется сказать огромное спасибо человеку,  благодаря которому появилось наше учреждение. Именно он являлся инициатором и духовным наставником создания нового культурного центра. Это Киреев Александр Павлович. Александр Павлович – встаньте, пожалуйста. В знак признательности и уважения примите от нас небольшой подарок. Мы всегда будем ценить то, что вы сделали для нашего города. Спасибо Вам, большое!

/Вручение подарка Кирееву/

Корсаков: Итак,  май 1983 года – в Пензе –19 появился зал ритмики и пластики, но городские власти решили, что такое учреждение должно выполнять более обширные функции, основной из которой становиться организация досуга горожан. И второе название нашего учреждения – танцзал. И это единственное название, которое до сих пор находиться в обиходе. Немного побыв в ведении парка, танцзал стал филиалом Дворца культуры «Современник», который подчинялся профсоюзному комитету № 31 Пензенского приборостроительного завода. Сегодня на нашем празднике присутствует бывший директор ДК «Современник» - Николай Васильевич Трубников. Мы просим вас встать. Спасибо Вам за помощь, понимание и поддержку, которая была просто необходима в период становления и развития нашего учреждения. Примите от нас искреннюю благодарность за все, что вы для нас сделали. Здоровья вам!

/Вручение подарка Трубникову/

Корсаков: А я приглашаю на эту сцену 
 представителей производственного объединения «Старт», 
председателя профсоюзного комитета № 31
директора ДК «Современник»,





/Поздравление ПК-31, ПО «Старт», ДК «Современник»

Корсаков: Поздравления принимать всегда приятно, особенно  если они звучат от детей. И в двойне приятно знать, что дети, которые выйдут сейчас на эту сцену росли в этом учреждении.
Встречайте, вокальная студия «Капельки», руководитель Галина Владимировна Вешнякова.

/ «Капельки»                                      /


Корсаков: На протяжении многих лет на базе нашего учреждения работал еще один замечательный коллектив – это оркестр под управлением Валерия Владимировича Дмитриева. И сегодня нас пришла поздравить солистка оркестра, постоянная участница наших мероприятий Гаранина Екатерина.


/Е. Гаранина                                /


Корсаков: 80-е – замечательное было время – первые кружки, первые мероприятия, которые сразу стали пользоваться успехом у горожан. Все это способствовало тому, что танцзал был переименован в Дом молодежи.

/Смена Корсакова - Черняковым/

Черняков: В1993 году Дом молодежи переходит в ведение Департамента культуры и молодежной политики. Это время творческого становления и роста, создания новых коллективов, клубов, установление дружеских отношений с городами системы ЗАТО.

Носова: Время стремительно шло. Нам исполнилось –15. За плечами множество праздников, конкурсов, фестивалей, шоу. Дом молодежи становиться непременным участником всех городских мероприятий. 4  коллектива получили звание «народный». Танцевально-спортивный клуб «Вистерия»под руководством Елены Саушевой и Сергея Сокова, цирковая студия «Виктория» руководители Светлана Лукьянова, Алексей Самаркин и Наталья Шмелева, студия популярной музыки «Студио - Сервис» в составе Олега Бизова  и Станислава Лукьянова, и студия современного танца «Денц-зон», руководитель  Панкрушкина  Татьяна. Эти коллективы гордость нашего города. И в 2000 году Дом молодежи получает новый статус и становиться  Дворцом молодежи. Все это время нам помогал  и поддерживал нас Департамент культуры и молодежной политики, а также директора всех учреждений культуры.


/Поздравление Департамента культуры/

Черняков: С юбилеем спортивно-культурный центр поздравляет театр юного зрителя.

/Поздравление ТЮЗа/

Носова: Как мы уже говорили, в этот период на базе Дворца молодежи плодотворно работал еще один коллектив. «Студио-Сервис» это название знакомо чуть ли не каждому горожанину. Олег Бизов и Станислав Лукьянов на протяжении нескольких лет  были непременными участниками крупных городских мероприятий, мероприятий городского Дома молодежи. И сегодня для вас поют.

/О.Бизов, С. Лукъянов                                    /


Кузьминова: 2003 год – год перемен городской Дворец молодежи переходит в ведение городского комитета по физической культуре, спорту и туризму и в январе 2003 года мы становимся спортивно-культурным центром. Теперь спорт и культура шагают рядом. И, по-моему, судя по последним мероприятиям очень даже не плохо. Спортсмены оказались очень творческими, инициативными людьми. Они участвуют в проектах, которые не устают радовать зрителей. И во многом эта заслуга тренеров и руководящего состава городского комитета по физической культуре, спорту и туризму. И я приглашаю

/Поздравление ГК ФС и Т/

/Аэробика Афтаева/

Кузьминова: В этом же 2003 году от спортивно-культурного центра отделилась народная цирковая студия «Виктория», которая благодаря своему профессионализму получила возможность дальнейшего роста и  теперь рядом с СКЦ стоит красочный шатер, где размещается Центр циркового и эстрадного искусства «Виктория».

/Поздравление от цирка/


/ «Виктория» -  «Антипод»/

Кузьминова: Третье событие этого года – танцевально-спортивный клуб «Вистерия» становиться совершенно самостоятельно организацией и теперь носит  название детская - юношеская спортивная школа. «Вистерия» особая гордость не только Заречного, но и области. Его воспитанники завоевали признание не только в России, но и во многих  странах Европы. В этом коллективе выросли более 10 пар международного класса, но особая гордость  ТСК «Вистерия»  это вице - чемпионы мира Анна Безикова и Дмитрий Тимохин, воспитанные тренерами ТСК Е. Саушевой и С. Соковым. И сегодня «Вистерия» тоже хочет поздравить нас с юбилеем.

/Поздравление ДЮСШ «Вистерии»/

/ДЮСШ «Вистерия» - дети/

Кузьминова: Да, замечательные коллективы, гордость нашего города. Начиная свою работу небольшими студиями, где воспитывались чемпионы СССР, России, Европы и мира, юные цирковые звезды, теперь это самостоятельные учреждения. 20 лет. Для человека, это первый большой юбилей,  встреча со взрослой жизнью. А  для учреждения 20 лет – это долгий творческий путь, это труд большого количества людей, настоящих профессионалов своего дела, которые несмотря ни на какие трудности пытаются  внести в жизнь нашего города немного праздника и хоть как-то сделать нашу жизнь немного лучше. Огромное спасибо ветеранам, проработавшим долгое время в нашем учреждении 
Светлане Васильевне Радюк;
Калашниковой Валентине Ивановне
Путининой Елизавете Григорьевне
Наконечной Тамаре Михайловне
Хухляковой Нине Алексеевне
Карасевой Светлане Григорьене
Трошину Евгению Геннадьевичу
Гордееву Александру Геннадьевичу
И многим, многим другим…  Мы говорим огромное спасибо тем людям, благодаря которым  этот зал всегда был убран и чист, благодаря которым  проводились мероприятия, работали клубы и творческие коллективы. Свой танец вам дарит студия современного танца «Денц-зон» спортивно-культурного центра.

/ «Денц-зон»/

Кузьминова: 20 лет работники нашего учреждения стараются сделать досуг горожан более насыщенным и интересным. Даже страшно представить, сколько мероприятий было подготовлено и проведено за этот время. И сейчас я предлагаю вам вспомнить самые яркие мероприятия.

/Видео ролик. Существующие мероприятия/

Кузьминова: Конечно же, нам хотелось бы показать вам намного больше, но это невозможно. Только за 2003 год в спортивно-культурном центре было проведено 221 мероприятие, на которых побывало свыше  40 000 человек. И сейчас мне бы хотелось предоставить слово директору этого прекрасного учреждения Ларисе Викторовне Бодровой.

/Слово Л.В. Бодровой/

/Вручение благодарственных писем, ценных подарков/

Кузьминова: В нашем городе есть структуры без которых мы просто не можем существовать. Именно благодаря им на мероприятиях поддерживается порядок и безопасность. Эти люди помогают нам ощущать спокойствие каждый день. Да, вы правильно угадали это силовые структуры нашего города. И мы приглашаем на сцену представителей этих организаций.

/Поздравление силовых структур/

Кузьминова: Встречайте, агентство «Креатив  Моделс». Самый молодой коллектив спортивно-культурного центра.

/МА «Креатив Моделс»/

Кузьминова: Наше учреждение за 20 лет провело большое количество мероприятий. Это и шоу, и фестивали, и танцевальные салоны… каждое мероприятие это работа не только одного учреждения, но и многих других служб на первый взгляд не относящихся к культуре и спорту. Особенно приятно понимание руководителей муниципальных организаций в период подготовки к крупным мероприятиям, когда мы остро нуждаемся в их поддержке. И мы очень рады что и сегодня в наш юбилей они вместе с нами. Мы просим вас подняться на сцену

/Поздравление руководителей муниципальных организаций/

Кузьминова: Для вас поет Светлана Скачкова.

/С. Скачкова/

Кузьминова: Хочется сказать, что нас поддерживают не только работники муниципальных организаций. В каждом мероприятии, проводимом в нашем учреждении труд огромного количества людей. Вот, например, что может быть общего между банкирами,  «Пищекомбинатом», НИКИРЭТОМ и спортивно-культурным центром. На первый взгляд вроде бы ничего, но в трудную минуту все эти организации всегда приходят нам на помощь. 


/Поздравление от банков, «Пищекомбината», НИКИРЭТА/

Кузьминова: Свой танец вам дарит  студия современного танца «Денц-зон».

/ «Денц-зон» /

Кузьминова: Наше учреждение проводит большое количество совместных мероприятий с различными организациями и мы приглашаем

/Поздравление от Департаментов, МСЧ/

/ С. Гурьянов /

/Остальные организации/

/С. Скачкова/

/Выходят все ведущие/

Кузьминова: Сегодня мы хотим поблагодарить всех,  кто в различное время руководил этим учреждением

Черняков: Спасибо вам за любовь и поддержку

Носова: За вашу школу.

Кузьминова: За понимание и терпение наших безумных творческих проектов



Носова: Мы еще раз поздравляем спортивно-культурный центр и с юбилеем и  благодарим всех тех, кто на протяжении 20 лет помогал нам.

Черняков: Творческих успехов вам и пусть все ваши желания всегда исполняются.

Кузьминова: А мы предлагаем вам отдохнуть вместе с дискотекой студии «Баланс»

----------

nina7400 (16.03.2016)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Добрый вечер! Поздравляю всех коллег с  прошедшим Днем работников культуры!
Прошу помочь! Готовлю юбилей Дворца культуры - 25 лет! Поделитесь идеей!!sttrazz@ya.ru

----------


## гунька

*Марина Голик*,
Марина, в правом верхнем уголочке есть такое слово"поиск" Вы на него нажмите, там будет окошечко, в нем напишите:юбилей дома культуры. и нажмите"искать". Откроются ссылочки, идите по ним, обязательно какой-нибудь материал найдете.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Спасибо!! Я смотрела,материала много.Но мне нужны больше зрелищные идеи.

----------


## Рамоновна

Сделайте парад участников самодеятельности и работников ДК.

Звучит праздничный марш. На сцене-комментатор парада. Все участники парада входят в зрительный зал с табличками коллективов, идут через него, поднимаются на сцену. Ведущий во время движения говорит о коллективе, его руководителе, успехах... В итоге- все выстраиваются на сцене. Заключительные слова ведущего/вот какие мы, вот как нас много, все вместе мы-..../

----------


## tomik

Может быть. пригодится, что получилось при помощи Творцов форума. (У нас сельский ДК).
Начало- с выставки в фойе ДК -фото, статьи в газетах, книги со стихами и прозой литературно-творческого объединения ДК(поэтов местных), кружка "Бисероплетения и т.д.
В танцзале - показ видеоролика - история(фото и видеоматериал о бывших работниках , участниках, фрагменты спектаклей, концертов и.тд. Поздравление, нагрждение, вручение подарков, фуршет.Затем всё в зрительном зале:
Извините, если, что не так.

Сценарий праздничного концерта, посвящённого юбилею Дома культуры 
26.03.2010год.
Занавес закрыт.
ТРЕК  01  ФАНФАРЫ
ТРЕК 02  Занавес открывается.
ТРЕК        Показ видеоролика.(на видео- вид ДК, экскурсия по ДК -знакомство с работниками, сцена и рассказ о 3-х народных коллективах ДК, затем выход из ДК- вид ночью, приглашение в ДК  всех желающих) 
Трек08   на появление в зрительном зале «разносчиков газет»
Разносчик газет1 : (В зале)_.	Последние известия!
Разносчик газет2:	Последние известия!
Разносчик газет1:	Сегодня юбилей Дома культуры!
Разносчик газет2:	Дому культуры -35 лет!
Разносчик газет1:	Ожидается поздравления самого высокого начальства

Разносчик газет2:	выступление самых известных и любимых артистов нашего посёлка!
Разносчик газет1:	А также море улыбок, всплеск хорошего настроения и шквал аплодисментов!
Разносчик газет2:	Разбирайте!
Разносчик газет1:	Разбирайте!
Разносчик газет2:	Последние известия!
Разносчик газет1:	Последние известия!
Разносчик газет2:	
	ТРЕК 09   «Ария мистера Икса»- исполняет ……
Солист старшей группы эстрадной студии:(поет на мотив«Арии мистера Икса»).
	35 лет  на сцене стою,
О Доме культуры нашем пою.
Светит прожектор, как солнечный круг.
Скрасить хочу ваш житейский досуг.
Поверьте, нельзя нам здесь без творчества жить
Нужно всем сердцем искусство любить
Поэтому вновь я на сцене стою,
Не просто стою, но еще и пою!

Припев. Наш ДК я люблю, так что же...
Без искусства душа не может...
И сегодня мы празднуем все юбилей
Хорошо нам в кругу друзей!
(Взяв высокую ноту, кашляет.)
Простите. Извините... Что-то сегодня не звучу...
Ведущий 1: 	Может быть скажу лучше я:
Солист( старшей группы эстрадной студии):	Пожалуйста!
Ведущий 1:	Времени    на выступление мало, а сказать хочется о многом... Я в стихах...
	(Выходит на авансцену, начинает читать текст,
ТРЕК 10  на фоне которого группа поддержки разыгрывает сценку.
(Музыкальное оформление записано сразу на всё исполнение.)
Ведущий 1:	Когда Земля была вся океаном...
	Одновременно выходят 2 девушки(в костюмах голубого цвета) с 2 полотнами голубой ткани  3 парня.
	И, может быть, держалась на китах...
	Парни, важно обойдя «океан», выпускает струю воды изо рта.
	Господь Адама создал, как ни странно...
	За «океаном» появляется человек с венцом на голове — Бог. 
Отряхнув ладони, он пинком выталкивает из-за «океана» молодого человека внабедренной повязке, с бутафорской папиросой и бутылкой вина.
	Для развлечений, праздников и благ...
	Адам наслаждается вином и куревом, расположившись впереди «океана».
	Но развлечений было очень мало...
	Бог, выйдя из-за «океана», отбирает у Адама папиросу и бутылку и уходит обратно.
	Тогда Бог из Адамова ребра...
Вдруг создал Еву, чтоб она блистала... 
Неся с собою множество добра...
	Из-за «океана» выходит Ева , исполняет1 куплет и припевпесни «Новыйгерой» ,. Бог исчезает за «океаном».

	И вот однажды как-то эта Ева...
	За «океаном» появляется человек, изображающий яблоню
	Увидев яблоко, растущее в саду...
	пытается взять из руки «яблони» яблоко, 
но дерево» все время убирает яблоко от Евы.
	сорвала его для Адама с древа...
	Ева все же отнимает яблоко и дает его  Адаму, который давно уже отреагировал на появившуюся Еву.
	Чтобы сыграть с Адамом в «Лавату»...
	    (на мелодию припева песни «Лавата» . к Еве сбегаются все персонажи.
Ева:	А плечики у вас есть? 
Все персонажи:	Есть!
Ева:	А у соседа? 
Все персонажи:	Лучше!
	Все персонажи сценки танцуют «Сиртаки», танцуя скрываются за кулисой, затем появляются без Евы и Адама, продолжая танцевать.
	Стоп-кадр-(муз фон -на паузе слова Ведущего)
Ведущий 1:	А после этой игровой программы...

	У Евы и Адама по весне
Родились маленькие Евы и Адамы...
	  Все персонажи, продолжая танцевать, скрываются за кулисой, а на сцену выбегают дети
( Выступление детского драмкружка и младшей группы эстрадной студии)
Дети:
(хором)	И в Дом культуры стали ходить все
1-й	-Драмкружок мы посещаем 
 и вам скажем без затей:
Будет мир культурным самым, 
Коль послушает детей!
2-й	-Часто ходим в Дом культуры.
Мы пока что – детвора.
Но профессию, в натуре,
Выбрать нам давно пора!
3-й	- Заявляю всем я прямо:
что  в театр играть пойду!
И на этой сцене  буду 
Выступать сто раз в году!

4-й	- А я буду - режиссёром!
Буду делать вечера
И на праздниках весёлых
Будут мне кричать «Ура!»
5-й	- Хореографом я стану ,
Буду классно танцевать 
И работы мне вовеки
Лучше этой не сыскать!
6-й	- Я с народной песней дружен
И поёт душа моя
В Доме культуры непременно
Возьмут в «Сударушку» меня.

7-й	- Ох, какие же вы дети!
Раз мечтать, так уж мечтать!
Лично я хочу солисткой
Студии эстрадной стать
8-й	Вы не бойтесь, дорогие,
Мы нигде не пропадём!
В бизнес пусть идут другие –
Мы в культуру все  пойдём!
Все:
	Дом культуры отмечает
Нынче славный юбилей
Принимайте же в подарок
Песню звонкую скорей
	ТРЕК 11        « Васильковая страна» - исполняют солисты младшей группы эстрадной студии
	ТРЕК 12   на  выход и слова Ведущих
Ведущий 2:	35 лет Дом культуры стоит
На весь район он знаменит
Хотя в 2  этажа всего,
Но коллективов здесь полно.

Ведущий1:	Здесь много разного народу
Клуб «Кому за..» и цветоводы
бисероплёты, гитаристы  
чтецы,поэты, шахматисты

Ведущий 2:	И методист, и режиссеры,
И музыканты, и танцоры!
 Эстрадной студии солисты
Все настоящие артисты

Ведущий 1:	И сейчас, наш милый зритель, 
Талантов наших всех ценитель
вас поприветствовать хотим
и всех на сцену пригласим!

Ведущий 2:	Друзья! Вам скажем без утайки –
Они – прекрасные хозяйки!
А в том, что так поют красиво –
Видна заслуга коллектива!

Ведущий 1:	Аплодисментов бурный шквал
Мгновенно наполняет зал,

Ведущий 2:	Когда «Сударушка идёт
и песню русскую поёт

	ТРЕК 13   на выход ( выступление ансамбля русской песни «Сударушка»
Ведущий 1: 
(Без фона)	Искусство драмы наш театр
По мере сил несёт  народу,
Раскрыв под маской Мельпомены,
Событий жизненных природу.

Ведущий 2:

	Души прекрасные моменты
Стремимся мы запечатлеть,
Чтоб сердцу захотелось петь.

Ведущий 1:	Сцена из спектакля  по пьесе А.Н.Островского «Поздняя любовь»

Ведущий 2:	        «Нетесный круг» у нас в ДК
           Их знают все наверняка.

Ведущий 1:	          Они поют, стихи слагают
   На сцене часто выступают
Ведущий 2:	Встречайте (……..)

ТРЕК 19 на выход и уход
Ведущий 1:	О пении сейчас  мы будем речь вести
И хочется на сцену пригласить
Нам  мастеров вокального искусства,
Ведущий 2:	Что всем волнуют души и сердца,
И в песне выражают  чувства
Ведущий 1:	Эстрадной студии солисты-
Ведущий 2:	Великолепные артисты
Ведущий 1:	Встречайте, ………..

	ТРЕК  20 «Фонари»
Ведущий 2:	На сцене  ………..
	ТРЕК 21  «Берега»
	Для вас поёт ………..
Ведущий 1:	ТРЕК 22   «На тот большак»
Ведущий 2:	Вам дарит музыкальный подарок ……….. 
	ТРЕК 23   «200 лет..»
Ведущий 1:	Встречайте, ………
	ТРЕК 24 «Любовь к тебе вернётся»

	ТРЕК 25 ФАНФАРЫ
Ведущий 2:	Украшен ярко зал огнями,
Сегодня все в гостях у нас.
Для нас, родные, встреча с вами,
Как светлый праздник, каждый раз.
Ведущий 1:	Кто б мог похвастать в день рожденья
Таким количеством гостей?
Встречаем с праздничным волненьем
Всех, кто поздравит в юбилей


Ведущий 2:	Мы приглашаем на сцену Главу  муниципального образования ………..
Ведущий 1:	Главу  муниципального образования ………..

Ведущий 2:	Помощника депутата Законодательного собрания по …….

Ведущий 1:	Руководителя ……….

	ТРЕК 26  на выход и уход
Ведущий 2:	На сцене ………. 
	ТРЕК 27    «ЖИЗНЬ»
Ведущий 1:	Тем, кто работает в Доме культуры,
Право на творчество дано, 
И недаром всех сегодня
Восхищает мастерство.

Ведущий 2:	Когда выходите на сцену.
Вам рукоплещет целый зал.
Искусству знаете вы цену.
Репертуар у вас немал,

Ведущий 1:	В вас много творческих идей,
Ваш неизменный спутник - вдохновенье,
Вы делаете праздник для людей,
И дарите прекрасные мгновенья.

Ведущий 2:	Мы приглашаем на сцену директора Департамента культуры  и архивного дела ………….
(зачитывать Грамоты)


	ТРЕК26    на выход и уход
Трек  28   на награждение
Ведущий 1:	Когда у всех, сидящих в зале
Вдруг вспыхнут радостью глаза..

Ведущий 2:	Иль от стихов, что прозвучали
Прольется светлая слеза…

Ведущий 1:	Когда от музыки прекрасной
Сердца быстрее застучат...

Ведущий 2:	Тогда поймешь, что не напрасно
Тебя за труд благодарят…

 Ведущий 1:	Когда же вслед хорошей песне
Аплодисментов грянет шквал…

Ведущий 2:	Ты скажешь – в мире нет чудесней
Судьбы, что я себе избрал!

	ТРЕК 29     «Ты культработник» - исполняет ………

Ведущий 2:	Пускай только музыка властвует в зале
И песни как струны звучат серебром,
Отправим проблемы в далекие дали
И души наполним теплом и добром.

Ведущий 1:	Приветствуют нас от чистого сердца
И вновь поздравленье, и искренность в нем.
Сейчас мы откроем волшебную дверцу
И праздником светлым наполнится дом.

	На сцене учащиеся Детской школы искусств,
Руководитель ……..
	ТРЕК  30    на выход
Ведущий 2:	Мы приглашаем на сцену директора Автономного учреждения «Дом культуры муниципального образования  ….. 
	ТРЕК 31   на выход
Ведущий 1:	Мы очень любим  Дом культуры свой
Для нас он никогда не станет тесен
В нём столько сыграно,
 в нём столько спето песен
	Наш Дом культуры! Творчество! Талант! 
И то тепло, что в жизни нас согреет.
Мелькают дни, проносятся века, 
Стареет мир.  Культура не стареет!
	                                             ТРЕК 32    
	Звучит финальная песня.
(на мотив песни «5 минут» из к/ф «Карнавальная ночь»)

	Пригласили мы сегодня всех друзей:
Дом культуры отмечает юбилей.
35  уж наступило!
Сколько сделано здесь было,
Чтобы стало людям веселей!
Юбилей, юбилей
Отмечаем мы с друзьями!
Потому-то смелей
Мы и шутим перед вами!
Если даже когда
Вам немножечко взгрустнётся,
Нашим шуткам всегда 
Каждый зритель улыбнётся
И улыбкой своей
Он подарит нам удачу…
Только так, и не иначе!
В наш великолепный юбилей
Лица хмурые становятся светлей.
И сегодня вас с эстрады
С праздником поздравить  рады –
Пусть сердца становятся добрей!
Тридцать пять, тридцать пять- 
Это много или мало?
Обернёшься назад –
В жизни всякое бывало.
Пусть сегодня наш дом
Поздравляют с юбилеем,
Очень весело в нём
Развлекать людей умеем
В нашем зданье ДК –
Чего только не бывало! –
Можно всё начать сначала!

Проигрыш – 1-я часть припева. 
Юбилей, юбилей
Отмечаем мы с друзьями!
Потому-то смелей
Мы и шутим перед вами!
Не смущайтесь сейчас,
Пусть звучат аплодисменты,
Как прекрасны порой 
в жизни радости моменты
Пожелаем мы вам,
Вдохновенья и удачи
Только так, и не иначе! 


	Занавес

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Забыла написать, что когда предоставли слово директору ДК, на экране показали всех бывших работников и участников худ.сам. Дк, сидящих в зале. Было очень трогательно А ДШИ приготовили бутафорский торт и поздравление - ( если в торт нас посадили....) И финал был на фоне этого торта.

----------

лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## alechina666

Очень хорошие сценарии. Для простого дня рождения Дома Культуры тоже подойдут. С удовольствием возьму на вооружение.

----------


## наташа гергалова

4 декабря мы тоже отмечали юбилей - 50 лет. Идея была такая: праздник ведет сам юбиляр, т.е. ДК (мужской голос за "кадром") Всем пришедшим на праздник он хочет показать свой "семейный альбом". На сцене ближе к заднику расположена большая рама, за ней на небольшом расстоянии экран, получается, как бы чистый белый лист, страница альбома.Каждая страница альбома отведена определенному жанру, направлению в работе. Сперва показывает страничку,т.е. проецируется слайд-шоу, рассказывает, а потом в раме появляется коллектив, о котором идет речь. Стоп-кадр и коллектив как бы оживает, выходит из рамы и исполняет свой номер. Не знаю понятно-ли объяснила... Из-за технических сложностей данная идея не была воплощена в жизнь и вот то, что было у нас....

«ДВОРЕЦ   ЗАЖИГАЕТ   ОГНИ!»
         Сценарий 50-летнего юбилея РДК.

 Фойе большого зала празднично украшено, на экране демонстрируется видеоролик о работе ДК.  Все проходят в зал. Гаснет свет. Звучат фанфары. Занавес открывается. Посередине задника висит экран. На экране надпись «Фотоальбом», цифра 50. 

ФНГ:_______________________________________________________

На сцену с двух сторон со связками шаров в руках выбегают ростовые куклы: Волк, Заяц, Обезьяна, Кот. Выходит ведущая.

КУКЛЫ: Привет! С юбилеем! Ура! С праздником!
ВЕД: Жирновскому Районному Дому культуры –
ВСЕ: 50 лет!
КУКЛЫ: Творчества, вдохновения, фантазии и счастья! Ура! Ура! Ура!
ВЕД:  Здравствуй, зритель наш, здравствуй!
    Вместе с нами юбилей - празднуй!
    Одари нас улыбкой, теплом
    И наполнится радостью дом.
    Дом культуры! Тебе – 50!
    Пусть фанфары и песни звучат!
    50 – первый в жизни «причал».
    50 – лишь начало начал! 

Куклы спускаются в зал, вручают шары присутствующим. 

ВЕД:  Дорогие друзья и уважаемые гости!
           Мы покажем вам наш фотоальбом,
           Хранятся истории разные в нем.
           На каждой странице там что-то живое,
           И нами любимое и дорогое.
           В нем наша работа, в нем милые лица,
           В нем бережно многое очень хранится.
           Такое о чем забывать нам нельзя!
           Ведь все это дарит вам радость друзья!
              Первая страничка альбома! 
На экране сменяется картинка. 1 блок фотографий: проецируется слайд-шоу о сегодняшней жизни ДК, коллектив, отрывки проводимых мероприятий, повседневная жизнь.

1 блок.

ВЕД:  В течение 50 лет в любую погоду спешат взрослые и дети в наш светлый и  просторный дом, чтобы окунуться  в мир искусства, красоты и гармонии.  Возможность раскрыть свой талант и почувствовать радость творчества  им помогают 40 квалифицированных специалистов и  55 самодеятельных коллективов. Нам очень приятно, что для многих жирновчан в возрасте от 2,5 до 85 лет ДК смог стать неким островком, где неиссякает полет фантазии и где человек отдыхает душой. 
         Дом восторженных пылких сердец, 
         Здесь живут по особым канонам,
         Для людей добрый друг,  ты - Дворец, 
         гордость города, гордость района!
         Льются песни, звучат голоса,
         Танец сменит игру музыкантов, 
         И на сцене творит чудеса
         Драгоценная россыпь талантов!

Резко зажигается весь свет. Весь коллектив выходит  на сцену.

 ВЕД:  Встречайте, коллектив РДК: 
        -  директор – Подкуйко Елена Владимировна, 
        -  досуго - массовый отдел,
        -  отдел по работе с детьми,
        -  отдел художественно-прикладного творчества,
        - спортивно-оздоровительный отдел, 
         - отдел звуко - технического обеспечения, 
         - методический отдел,
         -  отдел нестационарного обслуживания населения,
         - бухгалтерия,
        -  отдел обслуживающего персонала,
         - отдел самодеятельного творчества.

Директор ДК говорит приветственную речь.
Исполняется массовая песня. Взрываются хлопушки,  падают воздушные шары.

НХС: 1. «С днем рождения» - вокальная группа «Каприз»

После исполнения песни все уходят со сцены.

ВЕД: Со словами поздравлений и благодарности к вам обращаются:
   глава Жирновского муниципального района Владимир Александрович Удалов и председатель Жирновской районной Думы  Николай Иванович Соловьев.

Идет поздравление, вручение грамот.

ВЕД: За многолетний добросовестный труд и в связи с 50-летним юбилеем  почетной грамотой главы администрации Жирновского муниципального района награждается....

ВЕД: Спасибо за добрые слова, а вот и вторая страничка. 

    Перед очередной страницей гаснет свет и на текстовку начинается показ фото. 

2 блок фото.

ВЕД: ДК начал свой жизненный путь в 1959году. Инициатором строительства был начальник Жирновского нефтепромыслового управления Л .И. Алхазов. Он сам лично подбирал проект, а строительство осуществлялось под чутким руководством В.Н. Аринушкина.  И назывался он тогда Дворец культуры «Нефтяник». В то время подобных учреждений культуры не было ни в одном районе области ни по объему, ни по архитектуре, ни по качеству работ.  Настоящим же достоянием ДК были творческие объединения, которых в разное время в его истории было всегда много. Их участники были частыми гостями   на промыслах НГДУ, буровых, на  полевых станах. Концерты коллективов художественной самодеятельности пользовались большой популярностью у зрителей. На гастроли в молодежный город нефтяников  часто приезжали профессиональные творческие коллективы, мастера искусств, поэты, писатели. 
           Организации плодотворной работы активно помогали Скоморохов Николай  Васильевич – председатель обкома профсоюза работников нефтегазодобывающей  промышленности областного Совета профсоюзов  и Инин Валентин Иванович – начальник нефтепромыслового управления. С их помощью приобретались сценические костюмы, аппаратура, мебель…
    В то время материально-техническая база ДК была очень         богатой. Первым директором дворца был Николай Иванович Федченко. В последующие годы директорами были: Иван Васильевич  Егоров, Иван Васильевич Кармазин, Евгений Бочаров, Евгений Иосифович Гайдучек, Николай Александрович Петров, Александр Иванович Храпаль, Игорь Зотович Широков, Любовь Петровна Шевченко, Фруза Николаевна Савинова, Светлана Евгеньевна Булгакова, Елена Ивановна Постнова.  Эти стены помнят  тех, кто  50 лет назад  заложил культурные традиции, которые не утрачены и продолжают жить сегодня! 
Мы говорим огромное спасибо ветеранам и всем тем, кто вместе с ДК переживал счастливые и горькие моменты жизни, делил  печали и радости, заботы и огорчения, творческие  поражения и удачи! Все это помнят ровесники ДК, участники ансамбля «Душа поет» под руководством Николая Васильевича Чернобровкина, которые сейчас и выйдут на сцену. Название коллектива полностью ему соответствует. Слушаешь их, и твоя душа тоже поет.

НХС:  2. «Черемуха» - вокальная группа «Душа поет» 

ВЕД: Я с большим уважением и  радостью хочу пригласить на нашу сцену...(выходят бывшие директора)  
Директор  приветствует приглашенных и предоставляет им слово. Вручаются подарки.

ВЕД: Я прошу встать всех кто, когда - либо работал в ДК, а теперь прошу встать всех, кто занимался в художественной самодеятельности. Мы говорим вам всем огромное спасибо за ваше творчество, за ваш талант и ваше вдохновение! И эти аплодисменты по праву принадлежат вам! 

НХС: 3. «Россия жива» - Елена Постнова

ВЕД: Для поздравления приглашается Гепфнер Виктор Петрович – председатель комитета по культуре  Волгоградской области. 

Поздравление. 

ВЕД: Почетной грамотой главы администрации Волгоградской области за многолетний добросовестный труд, большой вклад в развитие культуры Волгоградской области награждаются:... (награждение)

3 блок.

  РДК: Мы благодарим вас, Виктор Петрович и предлагаем открыть следующую страничку фотоальбома, а посвящена она  нашим пожилым зрителям. Ведь им сегодня живется очень нелегко и  самая главная проблема – одиночество. Хочется как можно больше общаться, вспоминать прошедшие годы, обсуждать день сегодняшний. И мы рады, что  у наших  земляков такая возможность есть. Это -  клуб «Хорошее настроение». А началось все в далеком 1985 году с предложения создания клуба участницы художественной самодеятельности, Анны Васильевны Ендовицкой. Инициативная группа  приступила к воплощению идеи в жизнь и вот уже 25 лет этот клуб живет и здравствует! На его заседаниях всегда аншлаги, мест свободных нет! Самодеятельные артисты поют песни, исполняют задорные частушки, пускаются в пляс. Зрители и выступающие забывают про свой возраст, а помогает им в этом Лидия Ивановна Бондарева, заведующая отделом нестационарного обслуживания населения и руководитель  ансамбля народных и шумовых  инструментов «Кудринка». 

ВЕД:  Активные члены клуба и являются основным составом этого коллектива. Они смело выносят свои самобытные номера на суд большого зрителя, подтверждая по праву заслуженное  в 2009 году звание «Народного коллектива». С присущим им профессионализмом они исполнят для вас…

НХС: 4. «Частушки юбилейные» -  ансамбль народных и шумовых  инструментов «Кудринка»

ВЕД: Время для поздравлений дорогих гостей:  Головачева Тамара Петровна – депутат областной думы и Шадчнев Алексей Николаевич - депутат областной думы, генеральный директор ОАО БК «Евразия».

Поздравление.

НХС: 5. «Гимн ДК» - Виктор Шевченко

4 блок.

ВЕД:   Мы переворачиваем еще одну страницу нашего альбома. Основополагающей частью  развития самодеятельного  творчества  считается песенный жанр. Вся история ДК, как одна песня, перепетая на многие мотивы и разными вокальными группами, которые создавались, множились в каждой профсоюзной ячейке. Первым вокальным коллективом был хор Жирновского нефтепромыслового управления, в количестве 40 человек, под руководством Кармазина Ивана Васильевича. 
           Во второй половине 60-х годов на сцене блистали смешанный хор и женская вокальная группа, под руководством Елены Белухиной. 
           А в 80-х годах большой популярностью пользовались смотры-конкурсы среди  цеховой самодеятельности. Так каждый цех в обязательном порядке показывал хоровой коллектив. Более 20 лет радовал своим творчеством хор «Русская песня» под руководством Ларисы Власенко, основной костяк которого составляли нефтяники. 
ВЕД: Хор участвовал во всех мероприятиях города,  областных фестивалях; и даже не обошел стороной 1 Всероссийский  смотр-конкурс художественной самодеятельности  нефтяной и газовой промышленности.           На протяжении всей истории существования ДК, вокально-хоровое искусство было на высоте, оно развивалось, процветало, шло семимильными шагами по значимым вехам, где почти каждый год,  был увенчан яркими событиями.
           1989 год организован женский вокальный ансамбль «Родные напевы.
           2001г. – создана вокальная группа «Преодоление», в которую входят ветераны. 
           2005 год -  создание вокального ансамбля «Мелодия», под неизменным руководством Ларисы Власенко. Участники коллектива - это люди, взрастившие на многообещающей ниве хорового искусства, крепкие побеги. Многолетний опыт, трудолюбие и творческий потенциал оценен по праву высоким званием «народного коллектива» в 2009г.

НХС: 6. «Как по горкам, по горам» - вокальный ансамбль «Мелодия» 

ВЕД:  Я с удовольствием приглашаю на сцену Иванова Павла Алексеевича – председателя объединенного профсоюза ООО «Лукойл Волгограднефтегаз».

5 блок.

ВЕД:  На всем протяжении своего существования ДК всегда славился самодеятельным инструментальным творчеством. В  год своего открытия он уже принял под крыло готовый сыгранный духовой оркестр, который был организован в 1956 году в  клубе нефтяников при профсоюзной организации Жирновского нефтепромыслового управления. Его создателем и первым руководителем был Подстрешный Иван Михайлович. Коллектив принимал активное участие в демонстрациях значимых праздников и многих других мероприятий. В разное время его руководителями были Морозов, Коновалов, Карасев, Ланге, Дидуля. 
            Март 1986 года  ознаменован созданием ансамбля русских народных инструментов, под руководством Андрея Филиппова. В состав этого коллектива входили ученики старших классов, студенты ЖНТ и ГПТУ. В то время все вокальные  выступления проходили под аккомпанемент этого ансамбля, что делало эти номера яркими, эмоциональными и зрелищными.
            С 2007 года произошло возрождение знаменитого духового оркестра. Организационные вопросы взял на себя  Александр Сергеевич Коновалов, а руководство - Владимир Васильевич Серединцев. В марте начинаются первые репетиции, а уже в мае на городской площади состоялся своеобразный дебют, оркестр исполнял 5 знаменитых маршей. В настоящее время в репертуаре насчитывается более 40 произведений, услышать которые жители города могут на всех праздничных мероприятиях.
           Совсем недавно в наш творческий коллектив влился настоящий мастер – инструменталист, который готов дарить свою музыку благодарному зрителю.

НХС:  7. «Только ты» - играет на саксофоне Иван Борщ

ВЕД: Для поздравления приглашается: Бганцева Татьяна Владимировна – директор областного центра народного творчества.

Поздравление.

НХС: 8. «Не уходи» - дуэт Анна Кильдяшева, Галина Калюжная

Продолжение дальше...

----------

nina7400 (16.03.2016), лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## наташа гергалова

6 блок
ВЕД: Следующая страничка посвящена здоровью, ведь во все времена оно считается главным богатством нации. В 1983 году в ДК начинает работу спортивный сектор совета объединенного коллектива физической культуры и спорта. Тренеры вели секции волейбола, баскетбола, настольного тенниса,  занятия в группах здоровья.
   Спортсмены участвовали в соревнованиях добровольного спортивного общества «Труд» по лыжным гонкам, скоростному бегу на коньках, велоспорту, хоккею с мячом, туризму. Проводилась большая массовая физкультурно-оздоровительная работа. 
    Позже сектор был преобразован в отдел, появилась возможность открытия на базе ДК спортивно-тренажерного зала, в котором и по сей день занимаются начинающие тяжелоатлеты и все, кто просто желает поддерживать свою фигуру в отличной форме. 
            В настоящее время в ДК работает 13 спортивных секций,  в которых занимаются дети и взрослые. Большой популярностью пользуется секция тхеквондо, руководитель Владимир Тен, обладатель второго дана. Несмотря на то, что это новый вид спорта для нашего района, занимающиеся достигли высоких результатов в масштабах области. 

НХС: 9. Показательные выступления участников секции тхеквондо.

ВЕД: Я предоставляю слово Борисову Борису Анатольевичу – начальнику отдела по культуре Жирновского района, Жидковой Татьяне Владимировне – ведущему специалисту отдела по культуре.

Поздравления.

ВЕД: Почетной грамотой отдела по культуре Жирновского муниципального района за безупречный труд в сфере культуры и в связи с празднованием 50-летнего юбилея награждаются: (проходит награждение)

НХС: 10. «Хип - хоп» - ансамбль спортивного танца «Анимация»

7 блок.

ВЕД: Следующая страничка нашего фотоальбома посвящена театральным коллективам, которые  на этой сцене  блистали ярким соцветием талантов. Их постановки проходили с неизменным успехом на сцене большого зала, который не мог вместить всех желающих.   В разное время режиссерами были: Прасоль, Егоров, Бациян, Гайдучек и многие другие. 
           Особой популярностью у зрителей пользовались спектакли: «Бесстрашное сердце» режиссер Егоров. В 1965  Евгений Иосифович Гайдучек  принял руководство самодеятельным театром. Пьесы «Замок на Эльбе», «Чужой ребенок» стали значительным событием  в работе этого коллектива. Многие выходцы этой театральной труппы стали профессиональными актерами.
            Впоследствии, коллективом руководил Марк Семенович  Бациян. Многие помнят прекрасно поставленную военную драму «А зори здесь тихие», «Не стреляйте в белых лебедей» и феерическую постановку «Вечера на хуторе  близ Диканьки». 
  И вот с 2001г  режиссерскую эстафету приняла Светлана Булгакова, выпускница Ленинградского института культуры и продолжательница дела своего отца Евгения Иосифовича Гайдучка. 
    Театр «Кураж», которым она руководит вот уже 5 лет, носит звание «народный». Этот коллектив неоднократно являлся дипломантами областных театральных фестивалей. В репертуаре все одноактные комедии Антона Чехова, драмы, водевили, сказки и даже музыкальные комедии. Отрывок из музыкальной комедии «Мистер Икс»  вы сейчас и увидите.

НХС: 11. Отрывок из музыкальной комедии «Мистер Икс» исполняют участники театрального коллектива «Кураж».

ВЕД: Мы рады видеть на нашем празднике Назаренко Александра Васильевича – главу Жирновского городского поселения и Шершневу Ирину Валерьевну – председателя Жирновской городской Думы

Поздравление.

НХС: 12. Александр Храпаль

8 блок.

ВЕД:  И самая зрелищная страничка -  самодеятельное танцевальное творчество. Во второй половине 60-х  годов на нашей сцене блистали коллективы, хореографом которых был заслуженный артист Белорусской ССР Павел Белухин. Работала школа танцев, которая осуществляла свою деятельность на танцевальных вечерах. Обучали таким танцам как «Краковяк», «Полька», фигурный вальс, «Падеграс». Воспоминания об этих вечерах до сих пор вызывают улыбку на лицах ветеранов.
           Особо хочется отметить творчество  Николая Ивановича Демидова. Ученик Игоря Моисеева, лауреат всесоюзных и международных конкурсов, организатор и вдохновитель Волгоградского хореографического ансамбля «Волжаночка».
 Он внес большую лепту  в развитие хореографии на Жирновской  земле. 
           Ансамбль «Радуга», который он создал, принимая участие  в празднике, посвященном 400-летию города Волгограда, был удостоен грамоты великого мастера Игоря Моисеева. 
    И даже выйдя на пенсию, он не отказался от любимого дела. Последним его «детищем» стал танцевальный дуэт «Диво», участниками которого стал он сам и его партнерша – Нина Кузьминична Демина. Этот дуэт снискал достойное уважение и любовь зрителей не только города Жирновска, а также района и области.
            В последние годы хореографы и их  коллективы передавали танцевальную эстафету друг другу. Это и профессиональная  исполнительница Екатерина Клименко и ее  группа «Фантазия», талантливый постановщик Марина Багрова и ансамбль «Россияночка», знаток танцев народов мира  Ольга Бондарева и коллектив «Богемия». Сегодня танцевальные традиции продолжает ученица Николая Ивановича, Наталья Азарова, руководитель ансамбля спортивного танца «Анимация». Несмотря на свой молодой возраст, этот коллектив успел добиться больших результатов не только на районных и областных конкурсах, но и на международных. Молодой и творческий  коллектив живет в гармонии с искусством и дарит людям радость и позитив, что и позволило им завоевать в апреле 2009 года звание «образцовый». 

НХС: 13. «Индия» -  ансамбль спортивного танца «Анимация»

ВЕД: Я приглашаю к микрофону Вальтера Федора Яковлевича – директора ОАО «Волгоградоблэлектро» и Захарова Николая Михайловича – начальника Жирновского Линейного Производственного Управления Магистральных Газопроводов ООО «Волгоградтрансгаз»

Поздравления.

НХС: 14. «Летний блюз»- вокальная группа «Рондо».

9 блок.

ВЕД: Мы перелистываем страницы альбома… В 1995 году с приходом молодого талантливого специалиста Елены Постновой  начинает свое развитие фольклорное творчество. Визитной карточкой РДК становится фольклорный ансамбль «Берегиня», участницами которого стали ученицы музыкальной школы искусств. Коллектив, который задумывался изначально, как подростковый со временем менялся, взрослел и становился более профессиональным. Участвовал не только в районных мероприятиях, но и защищал честь района в областных смотрах-конкурсах; дважды являлись участниками фестиваля художественно - самодеятельных коллективов  ОАО «Лукойл», проходившего в Москве. В 2002 году ансамблю было присвоено почетное звание  «народный». С 2003 года руководителем становится Анна Кильдяшева. С ее приходом меняется стиль исполнения и репертуар, но остается неизменным желание  творить и радовать зрителей своим творчеством. 

НХС: 15. «При народе, в хороводе» - ансамбль русской песни «Берегиня»

ВЕД: Я приглашаю на сцену Попова Владимира Ивановича – начальника территориального управления социальной защиты населения по Жирновскому району администрации Волгоградской области и Васильева Виталия Витальевича – главного врача ЖЦРБ

Поздравления.

НХС: 16. «Заря-зорюшка» - ансамбль русской песни «Берегиня»

10 блок.

ВЕД:  И еще одна страница нашей истории. В 1986 году на работу в ДК пришел молодой одаренный специалист, человек, владеющий многими музыкальными инструментами, выпускник Тамбовского института культуры – Андрей Филиппов.
  В 1990 году он вместе с  группой музыкантов - единомышленников основал вокально-инструментальный ансамбль «Тяжелый случай». 
           Этот ансамбль можно считать ветераном сцены, ведь он уже на протяжении 20 лет радует зрителей своим творчеством, исполняя «золотые» хиты 70-80 годов. В мае 1997 года коллективу присвоено звание «народный». Компетентная комиссия неизменно отмечает интеллигентное и профессиональное  исполнение произведений.  ВИА «Тяжелый случай» щедро делится опытом с подрастающим поколением музыкантов, яркое свидетельство тому, создание коллективов – спутников: «Атлантида», «Фиолетовый дождь», «Обратная связь» и т.д. Выступления любого ансамбля под руководством Андрея Филиппова всегда имеют колоссальный успех и вызывают  бурю эмоций у слушателей. 

НХС: 17. «Мир бесконечно разный» - ансамбль  «Тяжелый случай»

ВЕД: К микрофону приглашается Спиридонов Валерий Николаевич – генеральный директор ООО «Транзит» и Мигунов Александр Иванович – директор ЗАО «Нижневолжское» Управления Технологического Транспорта.

НХС: 18. «Так будем жить» - ансамбль «Тяжелый случай»

11 блок.

ВЕД: Работники Дворца культуры считали основной задачей в воспитании подрастающего поколения - привлечение молодежи к культурной деятельности, к занятиям в кружках и секциях. Работа велась в тесной связи с райкомом комсомола, и все это давало свои результаты.  Молодежь с удовольствием участвовала в КВНах проводимых между цехами, входила в состав агитбригад, жила яркой и насыщенной жизнью. 
    Сегодня перед современным обществом остро стоят проблемы сохранения и возрождения духовной культуры. 
  У нашей молодежи не должен ослабевать интерес к историческому прошлому и исконным традициям нашей Родины, в связи, с чем эта работа выдвигается в числе важнейших направлений деятельности досуго-массового отдела РДК.  Работа ведется в тесной взаимосвязи с учебными заведениями, различными комитетами города и при поддержке городской администрации. 
   Самые  современные и популярные  направления и стили: в  музыке и танцах нам не чужды. Прочитать реп – запросто, станцевать хип-хоп – с легкостью, сыграть рок – бывает, почему нет, поразить исполнением брейк-данса – прямо сейчас.

НХС:  19. «Брэйк – данс» - группа, руководитель

ВЕД:  Вереницу праздничных поздравлений продолжают Пылин Михаил Викторович – секретарь политсовета партии «Единая Россия» и Чернов Александр Алексеевич – директор школы искусств.

НХС: 20. «Капитошка» - вокальный ансамбль «Капитошка» 

12 блок.

ВЕД:  Мы вновь обращаемся к нашему фотоальбому. Что делает праздник праздником? Каждый ответит по-разному, составляющих много, а для народного вокального ансамбля «КАПРИЗ» праздник ассоциируется с непременным участием в каждом отдельном случае. Первую скрипку в «КАПРИЗЕ» играет  талантливый, энергичный, увлеченный руководитель - Марина  Ибрагимова - дипломированный специалист по хоровому пению. «КАПРИЗ» опытный боец на местном музыкальном фронте. Его история началась в 1998г. Название, стиль исполнения, репертуар сложились не сразу. А коллектив,  напротив, практически не претерпел кардинальных изменений, а лишь развивался, множился, приобрел достойную смену в лице детского коллектива-спутника «КАПИТОШКА». 
 Вот уже 10 лет мы  наблюдаем «за ювелирной работой мастера, который шлифует свой алмаз» и не боится замахнуться на серьезные произведения  классики, попробовать свои силы в исполнении джаза и совершенствоваться в традиционном песенном жанре. Зритель всегда уверен, что услышит от своих кумиров самые разнообразные хиты; но самое главное-это качество исполнения, на нем руководитель делает особый акцент. Приставка  «народный» - не для красного словца, а заслуженное звание, присужденное коллективу в 2004г. экспертной Волгоградской комиссией.

НХС:  21. «Гадалка» - народный вокальный ансамбль «Каприз»

ВЕД: Со словами поздравлений к вам обращается Усачев Валентин Алексеевич – председатель комитета по образованию и Парамонова Ольга Петровна – директор ЦДТ.

Поздравление.

НХС: 22. «Топотушки» - образцовый  хореографический ансамбль «Вдохновение»   

13 блок.

ВЕД: За всю 50-летнюю историю ДК в его стенах никогда не переставали звучать звонкие детские голоса и смех. Здесь они играли, учили уроки, занимались в кружках, сочиняли стихи и песни, ходили в походы и устраивали выставки поделок. Работали кружки: судомодельный, авиамодельный, радиотехнический, мягкой игрушки, кройки и шитья, кукольный театр. Работал подростковый клуб «Факел». Велась работа с трудными подростками, с детьми из многодетных, неблагополучных и неполных семей. 
            Занимательна  и интересна работа детского сектора и в наши дни. Используются разнообразные формы проведения мероприятий: театрализованные представления, конкурсно-игровые и познавательные программы, викторины. 
Красочное оформление зала, сцены, разнообразный игровой реквизит, яркие костюмы героев, ростовые куклы все это превращает каждое мероприятие в праздник. 
    В ДК работает  17 детских самодеятельных кружков, в которых занимаются 209 человек. Особо хочется отметить детские вокальные ансамбли «Рондо» и «Домисолька», под руководством Юлии Посоховой, которые  заслуженно получили в 2009 году звание «Образцовый». Их выступления излучают солнечный свет и тепло, делают нас добрее и внимательнее друг к другу.

НХС: 23. «Самый лучший день в году» - вокальный ансамбль «Домисолька»
           24. «Кораблик детства» - ансамбль спортивного танца «Анимация»

Свет на сцене гаснет, проецируется фото ДК.

ВЕД:  Ну вот, раскрыты все страницы,
           Мы  в будущее с радостью идем.
           Пусть и в дальнейшем все хорошее случится,
           Мы  в это верим  и с надеждой ждем!

Полный свет на сцене.  На сцену выходит весь коллектив РДК. Звучит финальная песня.

НХС: 25.  «Праздник» -  вокальные ансамбли «Рондо», «Домисолька»

Ведущая говорит в проигрыше.

ВЕД: Дом восторженных пылких сердец,
          Где искусство царит уж полвека.
          Верим  мы – приумножит Дворец
          Славу города и человека!

Взрываются хлопушки, зажигаются пиротехнические  «фонтаны».
Занавес закрывается.  Фотографии каждого блока от года создания до сегодняшних дней.

----------

ELPro (03.11.2017)

----------


## Садкоva

“Юбилейный бал”
Сценарий вечера посвященного
50-летию Дома культуры «Стеклозаводский» г.Бор Нижегородской области.

Действующие лица и исполнители:
Конферансье. 
Директор Дома культуры она же 2й- конферансье,  а так же, певица.
Музы творчества – руководители творческих коллективов в карнавальных костюмах и с карнавальными масками в руках.
Хореографические, вокальные, театральные коллективы Дома культуры.

На сцене занавес закрыт. В зале звучит фоновая музыка.
Начало представления. Звучит торжественная музыка.
 На авансцене появляется конферансье.
Конферансье:
Сегодня Вам скажу без скромности излишней,
Я горд сознанием того,
Что в этих стенах ни один не будет лишним,
Открытый творчеству,
Живущий для него!
Вдвоем приветствуем... С кем? Что вы,  с микрофоном!
Шлю поцелуи дамам и поклоны господам.
В ответ аплодисменты эти ...фоном!
Всем танцам песням и стихам!

Музыкальная тема меняется. На авансцене зажигаются огни салюта. Открывается занавес. На сцене танцевальный коллектив. Оформление сцены – золотые маски и сложенный веер. 
Конферансье поет на мотив «Вальса Арсены» 
Конферансье:
О как много раз, этот светлый час 
Заставлял нас забыть о житейских страстях.
Среди всех забот нас манил полет,
Тот что в сердце живет и чудесных снах.
Этот час настал - юбилейный бал!
В вихре нот закружился чудесный вальс.
И весь мир для нас в сиянии сотен глаз. 
Нам снова зритель, дарит любовь!
И замкнулся круг, наших дружных рук.
Позабыты печали и тень разлук 
Радостью полна,  и всегда сильна,
Сцена творчеством освещена!
В финале – эффект больших хлопушек с  конфетти.  На арьерсцене открывается огромный веер, в дальнейшем он будет служить ширмой. На веере цифра “ 50”. 
Конферансье:
Магическая цифра - 50
Полвека, половина жизни, цифра серьезная и
солидная....
Думаю, уважаемая публика уже приготовилась к
серьезным речам и торжественным фанфарам.
Но уверяю вас, что сегодня несмотря ни на что, а может
быть и вопреки всему на этой сцене будет царить
атмосфера молодости, легкости и веселья!
Концертный номер: Ирина Кузина «Песенка Нинон» из оперетты И.Кальмана «Фиалка Монмартра»
По окончании номера певица остается  на сцене. В данном случае певица является еще и директором Дома культуры, а так же выступает в роли соведущего, в блоках официальных поздравлений. 
Конферансье:
Блистательна, обаятельна...
Директор ДК:
Привлекательна! 
Конферансье:
Представляю вам осознанно и сознательно... Ирина Кузина! 
Директор ДК:
“Великие дела совершаются не раздумывая” – утверждал…
Конферансье:
Цезарь, кажется...
Директор ДК:
Вот так, просто и не раздумывая, я объявляю об открытии “Юбилейного бала” в Доме культуры “Стеклозаводский”!
 Конферансье: 
Мы открываем таланты.
Сколько таких открытий свершалось в этих стенах! Творческие коллективы, профессиональные руководители, бесподобные артисты и открытые зрители! Кстати, самое яркое воспоминание об открытии Дома культуры Борского ордена Ленина стекольного завода им. М.Горького гласит....
Директор ДК:
…6 ноября 1954 года о себе во весь голос заявил долгожданный для работников стекольного завода - Дом культуры. Это был дворец снаружи и настоящий тронный зал внутри... 
Конферансье:
Зазвучали фанфары, аплодисменты и общий восторженный возглас, когда зажглась праздничная иллюминация, засияла хрустальным светом театральная люстра!
Зажигается люстра в зрительном зале
Директор ДК:
И вот сейчас, как и пятьдесят лет назад открытие юбилейного вечера, будет овеяно теплом поздравительных речей! 
Конферансье:
Мы приглашаем на эту сцену:
Слово для поздравлений от администрации города и руководства завода, руководителей профсоюзных организаций.
Директор Дома культуры принимает поздравления и по окончании уходит за кулисы. Свет в зале гаснет
Конферансье:
Что держится земля на трех китах,
Считалось ранее.
Остался от трактатов только прах,
Одно название!
На чем же ныне держится искусство?...
На творческих союзах,
На вдохновении,
И на прекрасных музах!
Звучит менуэт, руководители творческих коллективов Дома культуры – так называемые  «музы творчества» в карнавальных масках выходят на сцену, идет танцевальная зарисовка.
Выход руководителей творческих коллективов Дома культуры “Музы”

В финале музы замирают в  мизансцене. Появляется конферансье, пытаясь объявить следующий номер, не узнает ни одну из муз.
Конферансье:
О магии царящей здесь я говорил.?
Так вот случилось страшное
Я текст забыл.
Музы меняют мизансцену
Конферансье:
В общем, дело ясное, что дело темное... 
Вновь мизансцена меняется 
Конферансье:
Такою силой обладает красота! Сейчас на сцене эта или та.?! Что ж: разделяй и властвуй ! Сами разберутся, кому блистать на сцене. Авось не подерутся!

Музы  выстраиваются в ряд на авансцене. На сцене в это время происходит монтаж номера. Выдвигается рояль Выходит вокальный ансамбль. Музы,  взмахнув шарфами,  расходятся в две кулисы ансамбль, подходит к. авансцене.

Конферансье:
Бывает же затменье
Мне кажется сейчас на сцене уникальное явленье ....
Ансамбль “Ретро”!
Идет концертный номер  ансамбля: “Ретро”
По окончании номера. Ансамбль отходит на  второй  план сцены. На первый план выходят девушки  с цветами в руках отдают их  участникам ансамбля.
Конферансье:
Уважаемая публика не жалейте аплодисментов... Для ансамбля “Ретро”!
 Вручаются цветы, участники уходят в две кулисы. Исполнители следующего номера выходят на сцену, застывают в мизансцене.  Включается тема “Вальс цветов”
Конферансье:
Да кстати... о цветах....
Поговорим мы просто без затей.
Цветами жизни называем мы ...детей.
В прекрасных цветниках растут в венках лавровых.
Лиепы, Павловы и Волочковы
Так у станка, от срока до звонка,
Растят кудесников движений,
Здесь музы танцевальных вдохновений!

На сцене сводный  номер детских танцевальных коллективов Дома культуры. 
Связкой выступления коллективов служит хореографические  зарисовки на музыку из балета Чайковского «Щелкунчик»,  «Вальс Цветов» 
По окончании на сцене появляется директор Дома культуры.
Директор ДК:
На сцене подрастающее поколенье
детский танцевальный ансамбль “Лучики” младшая группа балетной студии  “Арабески”,младшая группа ансамбля бального танца “Эдельвейс”!
 Конферансье:
Директор цветника как видно. А это вам, чтоб не было обидно!
Вручает желтые цветы
 Директор:
Позвольте, а почему желтые?
Мне казалось,  что это к разлуке                           -
Конферансье: 
Вы считаете - мне нужно уйти?
Директор:
Да нет, но существует же язык цветов.  Вот, например красные это признак любви.
 Конферансье:
А синие... ну ладно не будем.  А вот серые это признак... 
Директор:
Дальтонизма! 
Конферансье:
А если разноцветные? 
Директор:
Это признак дружеских встреч 
Конферансье:
Тогда встречайте, наши друзья!
Конферансье перечисляет поздравляющих. Директор принимает поздравления.
Слово для поздравления руководителям предприятий 
и организаций города.
 Конферансье:(восторженно)
Поразительные вещи случаются в жизни. Вот смотришь, по осенней аллейке, стуча каблучком идет она... слегка кокетлива , стройна , стоп, в зале кажется жена!...
(смутившись)
Так вот о чем я... По осенней аллейке, стуча каблу...ком
идет... она...вполне обыкновенна.
Но войдя под своды этих стен,
Мужчины ждите перемен.
Они высокой ищут цели
Еще бы ведь они модели!
Выступление девушек из школы моделей Дома культуры
Конферансье:
Очаровательные девушки из Школы моделей,  с
коллекцией Борской строчевышывальной фабрики!
И мне кажется, я начинаю припоминать по сценарию далее следующая картина…
Ассоциации связанны с Украиной!
( к зрителям) Уважаемые зрители на ваш взгляд Украина это прежде всего...
( ответы  из зала)
А вспомнил Украина это прежде всего  “Свадьба в Малиновке!”
Выступление Народного  театра Дома культуры  “Сцена из оперетты “Свадьба в Малиновке”
Сцена из восстановленного спектакля Театра музыкальной комедии некогда работавшего в Доме культуры. По окончании сцены актеры выходят на общий поклон.
Конферансье:
Именно этой оперетте аплодировали зрители в 1966 году в 1984. Именно эту оперетту вы увидели в исполнении Народного театра!
И уж не знаю,  как в Малиновке,  а у нас точно власть переменилась, кажется, самая главная цыганка Бора сюда явилась!
Участники Народного театра  вместе:
- Дело ясное,  будет грабить айда добро хоронить! (Разбегаются за кулисы)
Идет концертный номер Ирина Кузина “Цыганская песня ”
По окончании солистка  остается на сцене
Директор ДК:
Вижу, солидный здесь народ собрался!
Эй, чернявый, помощь спонсорская есть?
А ты и растерялся!?
Эх культура матушка!
Берем камнями и мехами, купюрами любого цвета,
Валютой разных стран берем, 
Спасибо говорим при этом!
Конферансье:
Обычно к спонсорам обращены два жеста.
Первый... всю жизнь с протянутой рукой.  И второй ...поклон вам спонсор дорогой !
Директор:
Ну а серьезно мы благодарны безмерно всем, кто помогает сохранять в нашем городе культуру.

Идет перечисление меценатов, спонсоров.

Конферансье:
Вы знаете обычно творческие люди жалуются на что у
них не хватает денег на то что бы хотя бы раз в жизни
устроить микс-пати в “Карнеги холл”...
Да я понимаю ваше замешательство, скорее всего
галерка не поняла что такое микс- пати, некоторые не
знают что такое Карнеги - холл , первые ряды наверняка
не поняли первую фразу: “Нет денег!”
Но на что точно не жалуются творческие люди,  это на
отсутствие ярких впечатлений! 
Ну,  судите сами,  не выезжая из города,  им удается
совершать путешествия и на Восток и на дикий Запад!

Выступление Театра  миниатюр  с концертным номером
“Вестерн про любовь”
Конферансье: 
Как мы видим искусство глубоко национально.  Если это Дикий запад это кактусы, кольты и ковбои. А если это Латинская Америка - это зажигательная музыка это жгучие красавицы и... красавцы .

Выступление школа бального танца “Эдельвейс”

Звучит  «Без женщин жить нельзя на свете» из оперетты И.Кальмана «Летучая мышь»  На сцене появляются  конферансье.

Конферансье:
Все мы театралы 
Спешим,  чуть вечер в залы.
 Служить искусству больше счастья нет!
 Но признаю прямо, что мне мила не драма, 
 А только оперетта и балет!
 Спорить не берусь я, 
Здесь дело лишь во вкусе.
 Пусть ходят в драму оперу в кино.
 Но влечет нас неизменно,
Каждый вечер лишь одно –
 Блеск, веселье,  ритма смена, 
Все что здесь дано 
И ждем мы в нетерпенье
 Когда раздастся пенье
И мы услышим вновь куплет 
Одной из самых модных оперетт…..
Без женщин жить нельзя на свете,  нет!
Вы наше счастье, как сказал поэт.
Трудно сказать мне слово,
Но я влюбляюсь снова, 
В вас,  каждый раз, хоть на час!

Выходят  «музы творчества», идет небольшая хореографическая зарисовка музы поют.

Музы:
Без женщин жить нельзя в культуре, нет!
Все здесь -  художник театрал поэт.
Трудно порой бывает,
Только не унывают 
Те, чей сейчас юбилей!
Конферансье:
Свершилось я определил,
 И маску творчества снимаю 
Со всех кто сцену вдохновляет
 Кто здесь такое натворил! 
Прекрасен творческий союз,
 Они блистают ныне - 10 муз.
И среди них промолвлю я к тому ж,
 Один всего лишь, но великий муж!

 Держа в руках карнавальную  маску, в центре сцены появляется руководитель творческого коллектива. В это время из боковых дверей зрительного зала выходят участники творческого коллектива. Выстраиваться для поклона под сценой.

Конферансье:
Режиссер Народного театра Александр Никитович Куксов!
( Руководитель снимает маску) 
Конферансье:
Руководитель балетной студии “Арабески”!

 Держа в руках карнавальную  маску, в центре сцены появляется руководитель творческого коллектива. В это время из боковых дверей зрительного зала выходят участники творческого коллектива. Выстраиваться для поклона под сценой.)

Конферансье:
Татьяна Ильинична Тарасенкова !
( Руководитель снимает маску)
Конферансье:
Руководители ансамбля “Ретро”

 Держа в руках карнавальную  маску, в центре сцены появляется руководитель творческого коллектива. В это время из боковых дверей зрительного зала выходят участники творческого коллектива. Выстраиваться для поклона под сценой.

Конферансье:
Елена Николаевна Бородуля, Наталья Николаевна Фигурина, Виктория Валерьевна Мананкова!
 ( Руководители снимает маску)
В таком же порядке выходят все творческие коллективы Дома культуры.

Конферансье:
Директор Дома культуры «Стеклозаводский» Ирина Михайловна Кузина!

В момент объявления руководитель снимает маску к нему выходит коллектив выстраивается общая финальная мизансцена.

Слово Директору Дома культуры.

 В конце речи директор всем коллективам дарит большой торт со свечами. Звучит музыкальная тема.

Конферансье:
А сейчас мы хотели бы подарить вам то что в течении 50 лет дарили нам вы уважаемые зрители Аплодисменты!
			Аплодируют  участники творческих коллективов.
Конферансье:
И заметьте,  мы делаем это стоя! 
Музыка усиливается,  зрители поднимаются со своих мест.
На авансцене зажигаются огни фейерверка. Занавес закрывается.

----------

анечк@ (12.10.2018), лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## Миро4ка

У нас были ведущие разных поколений девочка вокальной студии делающая свои первые шаги и талантливая профессиональная певица, делавшая свои первые шаги на нашей сцене.                                                             
Сценарий авторский.

Наши первые 30 лет …            
Торжественный концерт посвященный
 юбилею ДК «Газовик».

ВСЕМ ВЫСТУПАЮЩИМ МИКРОФОН НА СТОЙКЕ.
Фанфары.
 №Х/С «Зарисовка» - вся хореография + театралка + текст диктора.
Когда выстраиваются фотографии старого и нового Газовика, выходят ведущие.

Аня: Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Газовик собирает друзей. У нас сегодня  
         праздник!

Яна: За плечами 30 лет творческой деятельности. На протяжении всего этого  
         времени Дом Культуры дарит радость людям.

Аня: И прививает чувства гармонии и красоты детям.

Яна: В этих стенах  лучшие традиции развиваются и приобретают новые  
        оттенки. 

Аня: Сегодня, дорогие друзья вам предстоит в этом убедиться. 

Яна: А начнем мы с оркестра.

Аня: Народный эстрадный юношеский оркестр гордость не только ДК  
          «Газовик», но и нашего города. Бессменный руководитель Геннадий  
           Федорович Гонтаренко привел коллектив к победам на фестивалях и  
            конкурсах.

Яна: Этим людям удается всегда  своим талантом добавлять в нашу  
          жизнь  частичку непревзойденных серебряных мелодий. 

№Х/С « Караван» - оркестр.

Аня: Народный эстрадный юношеский оркестр под управлением Геннадия  
          Гонтаренко. Неоднократные покорители и победители фестиваля -  
          конкурса «Северное сияние».

Яна: Дом культуры «Газовик» всегда являлся центром культурной,  
         творческой жизни газовиков и белоярцев.

Аня:  Прекрасное, светлое здание, уютные залы, с обновлением ДК  
           распахнул свои двери для еще большего количества творческих людей,  
           ищущих надежный причал для своих идей и замыслов.




-2-

Яна: Редкий дар, вдохновлять и окрылять дан этим стенам. 
Аня: Все это происходит благодаря замечательному человеку, прекрасной  
         женщине, на чьи хрупкие плечи ложатся не только лавровые венки  
         победителя, но и  хлопоты и заботы о дне грядущем.
Яна:  Она хранительница очага, помощник и вдохновитель, наставник и  
         педагог для  коллектива и воспитанников художественной само- 
         деятельности.
Аня: Встречайте, на родной сцене директор ДК «Газовик» Н.М.Родионова.
Музыка на выход директора. Выступление Н.М.Родионовой.
Яна: Творческий коллектив ДК «Газовик» молод и энергичен. 
Аня: Желание  творить – наше основное кредо. 
Яна: Покорять, удивлять и изумлять всегда и во всем.
Аня: Сейчас наше время – время  расцвета больших творческих побед и  
          осуществление самых грандиозных планов!
№Х/С « Время  » - Кураж.
Аня: Ансамбль танца «Кураж»!
Яна: Несомненно, в такой праздничный день, хочется сказать о многом,  
         подобрать лучшие слова, высказать самые добрые пожелания,  
         ничего не упустить, всем уделить внимание. 
Аня: Это не удивительно, ведь 90 процентов работников ДК – женщины.
          И я уверенна, что по праву первое поздравительное слово на этой сцене  
          должно быть предоставлено  предприятию Тюментрансгаз (или      
          представителю  Профсоюзной организации ТТГ) ___


Музыка на выход «Песня о ТТГ», поздравление от ТТГ.

Аня: За большой вклад в развитие газотранспортной системы, многолетний добросовестный труд и в связи с 30-летием со дня открытия Дома культуры Газовик Информационного культурно-технического центра «Норд», администрация приказывает, профсоюзный комитет постановляет 
1. Наградить Почетной грамотой предприятия «Тюментрансгаз» с выплатой  премии в размере одной тарифной ставки работника руководителя вокально-инструментальной студии «Симфония» Николая Евгеньевича Афанасьева.

Яна: Объявить благодарность от предприятия Тюментрансгаз.  

Аня: Мы благодарим вас за добрые слова, именно они не дают иссякнуть  
         источнику наших творческих сил.

Яна: Ваша любовь, поддержка и наш суровый северный край помогает  
         создавать инструментальные шедевры этому дуэту. На сцене  
         Победители 12 фестиваля-конкурса «Северное сияние» Николай  
         Афанасьев и Сергей Федоров.


3-

№Х/С «  ТТГ »  -  Н.Афанасьев, С.Федоров.

Аня: Дорогие друзья! Вместе с нами праздник сегодня разделяет  человек с  
         которого начинался ДК «Газовик». Именно ему было суждено заложить  
         надежный фундамент культуры в Белом Яре и объединить под одной  
         крышей ищущие и жаждущие пылкие сердца творческих людей.

Яна: Под ваши аплодисменты на сцену приглашается Исполнительный  
         директор союза строителей Тюменской области,  первый директор ДК  
         «Газовик» Владимир Иванович  Коломийцев.

Музыка на выход, выступления В.И.Коломийцева.

Яна: Большое, спасибо Владимир Иванович, но уверяю вас сюрпризы на  
         этом не закончились. У нас есть еще один подарок. 

Аня: Его с нетерпением ждут и коллектив ДК «Газовик» и  гости праздника.  
        Специально московским рейсом на наше торжество прибыл  лучший   
        мужской голос России. 

Яна: Мы очень гордимся, тем, что свой звездный путь он начинал на нашей  
         сцене.

Аня: Встречайте!

Вместе: Сергей Пивоваренок!!!

№Х/С «                                »  - С.Пивоваренок.

Яна: Все мы живем на прекрасной Югорской земле.

Аня: Наш город называют жемчужиной Севера, горячим сердцем сурового  
          края. Белоярский действительно вырос и преобразился. 

Яна: В этом огромная заслуга белоярцев и руководства администрации.

Аня: С 30 летним юбилеем ДК Газовик спешит поздравить заместитель  
         главы администрации Белоярского района по социальным вопросам
         Юрий Михайлович Бойков.

Музыка на выход «Белоярский район», выступление Ю.М.Бойкова.

Аня: Праздничным дополнением ко всему сказанному станет выступление
        лауреатов 2 степени 12 фестиваля-конкурса «Северное сияние» в  
        г.Югорске ансамбля танца «Вива денс».

-4-

№Х/С «Хантыйский» - Вива Денс.

Аня: По достоинству, работу нашего коллектива могут оценить в первую  
         очередь коллеги. 

Яна: Это бесс*****, ведь за всем, что происходит здесь,  
         чем живет Газовик, следит с нескрываемым восхищением информа- 
         ционный культурно-технический центр «Норд». Ну, а мы в свою  
         очередь стараемся не разочаровывать своих коллег и руководителей.

Аня: На сцену приглашается исполняющий обязанности директора инфо- 
         рмационного культурно-технического центра «Норд» Владимир  
         Васильевич Бельтюков.

Музыка на выход, выступление В.В.Бельтюкова.

Аня: Самое главное в творчестве - это поддержка. Мы очень это ценим и  
          стараемся на самом профессиональном уровне доказать, что мы этого  
          достойны.

№Х/С «Кафедральные соборы» - В.Огарков. 

Аня: Обладатель гран-при 10 фестиваля – конкурса «Северное сияние»  
         Владимир Огарков.  На протяжении многих лет связывает нас тесное  
          сотрудничество с комитетом по культуре администрации Белоярского  
         района. Взаимопонимание и уважение двух руководителей – залог  
         добрых  отношений. С юбилеем нас поздравляет председатель комитета  
         по культуре Галина Борисовна Нешина.

Музыка на выход, выступление Г.Б.Нешиной. Поздравление Родионовой, затем Аня зачитывает грамоты на вручение работникам.

Аня: Не для кого не секрет, что главным звеном в наших творческих  
         коллективах, являются дети. 

Яна: Мы украшают вашу жизнь, и именно нам достаются самые щедрые  
        аплодисменты зрителей. 

Аня: Дом культуры Газовик выражает благодарность за сотрудничество и  
         понимание комитет по образованию, администрации городских школ,
         ну и конечно же родителей. Давайте вместе насладимся талантом наших  
         детей. Поддержите юных  артистов, на сцене хореографический колле- 
         ктив «Росинка».

№Х/С «А у нас во дворе» - Росинка.  


-5-
  Яна: Прошло более 15 лет, как в Белоярском открылся Городской дом 
          культуры ныне Центр культуры и досуга «Камертон», 

Аня: нам очень приятно, что сегодня наши  хорошие друзья и коллеги  
         присутствуют здесь на празднике. ( если его не будет – С юбилеем нас  
         поздравляет  образцово - самодеятельный ансамбль танца  Радуга»)  
        С большим   удовольствием я на сцену приглашаю Директора ЦК и Д  
        «Камертон» Юрия Геннадьевича Никишина. 

Музыка на выход «Милый друг». Поздравление от Ю.Г.Никишина.

№Х/С «От Волги до Енисея» - а\т. «Радуга».

Аня: Не зря говорят, что Тюментрансгаз надежность и опора России.

Яна: Во всем мы можем положиться на подразделения предприятия в нашем 
          городе и трассовых поселках. 

Аня: Нам очень приятно, что свои   профессиональные  и корпоративные  
         праздники они доверяют нам. И сегодня  мы принимаем поздравления с  
         юбилеем от этих людей, которые сейчас поднимаются на нашу сцену:  

Звучит музыка на выход, поздравления.

Яна : Это  заместитель начальника Казымского Линейно-производственного  
         управления Магистральных газопроводов Михолап Алексей Викторо- 
         вич и председатель профсоюзной организации управления Василий  
         Модестович Белов. 

Аня: С замечательным событием нас поздравляет Начальник Белоярского  
          Управления Технологического Транспорта и Специальной Техники  
          Сергей Иванович Булычев и председатель профсоюзной организации  
          управления Сергей Александрович Маслов.

Звучит музыка на выход, поздравления.

Яна: Самые наилучшие пожелания спешат высказать Начальник Казымского 
         производственно- технического управления «Казымгазремонт»  
         Владимир Леонидович Васик и председатель профсоюзной организации  
         управления Ольга Александровна Дешевых.

Звучит музыка на выход, поздравления.
Аня: Нашим творческим ответом станет выступление работника  
         Казымского ЛПУ, лауреата 1 степени 12 фестиваля-конкурса  
         «Северное сияние» Александра Матирко. 

-6-

№Х/С «К тебе иду» - А. Матирко.

Аня: Творческий коллектив Дома культуры Газовик желанный гость во всех  
         трассовых поселках. Там нас всегда ждет радушный прием.

Яна: Сегодня нам не хотелось бы разочаровать никого в своем гостеприимс- 
         тве и добром отношении, мы с удовольствием принимаем ваши теплые  
         слова и пожелания.

Аня: На сцену приглашаются Директор культурно-спортивного комплекса
         «»  Андрей Павлович Кладницкий.


Яна: Спасибо большое за поздравления.

Аня: К нашему юбилею был выпущен музыкальный диск, результат труда 
         поэтов и музыкантов белоярскго района. Мы благодарим за велико- 
         лепные  поэтические произведения Татьяну Теневу, Екатерину Пионт,  
         Людмилу Стрелец, Валентина Матвеева, Сергея Иванова, Александра  
         Александрова, Надежду Бубликову, Владимира Строинского и Николая  
         Ставицкого.

Яна: Николай Николаевич Ставицкий присутствует в нашем зале, и мы с  
         удовольствием предоставляем ему слово.

Свет в зал, Катя микрофон Ставицкому, читает стихи. На сцене в это время выстраивается микрофон для Строинского.

Аня: К Николаю Николаевичу присоединяется автор и исполнитель Влади- 
          мир Строинский.  

№Х/С « Песня» - В.Строинский. 

Яна: В наш современный век, никто не может обойтись без средств массовой  
        информации. Именно газеты и телевидение освещают все наши мероп- 
        риятия

Аня: Нас поздравляет директор Белоярского информационного центра  
         «Квадрат» Татьяна Евгеньевна Семенова.

Музыка на выход, поздравление.

Яна: Много интересного о нас расскажет в своих репортажах представитель  
         корреспондентского пункта Теле-радиокомпании «Норд» Альбина  
        Владимировна Лебедева.

-7-

Музыка на выход, поздравление.

Аня: На небе есть яркие звезды, потому что они загораются от рождения  
         талантливых людей. Чем больше мастерства у человека, тем ярче горит  
         его звезда. Сейчас на нашу сцену выйдет молодое созвездие, которому  
         суждено было родиться в стенах ДК «Газовик».

Яна: Встречайте ансамбль танца Вива Дэнс!

№Х/С «Танго» - Вива.

Аня: (Из-за кулис) И вновь встречайте – на сцене Сергей Пивоваренок.

№Х/С «                                » - С.Пивоваренок.

Аня:В каждом коллективе есть люди, о которых хочется говорить с особым  
         уважением и почтением.Давайте поприветствуем работников ДК  
         «Газовик», которые находятся на заслуженном отдыхе.

Музыка на выход. Каждому вручаются пакеты.

Аня:На сцену приглашаются: Галина Григорьевна Лаврова. 
        Галина Владимировна Пиминова.
       Татьяна Дмитриевна Бармина.
      Тамара Владимировна Пензина.
      Татьяна Михайловна Васильева.
     Светлана Васильевна Ковальчук.
Аня: Дорогие наши, пусть в вашей жизни будут только счастливые дни!
         Спасибо  за ваш труд, не забывайте свой Дом культуры и коллектив,
         Мы всегда рады видеть вас. Пожалуйста, проходите на свои места.
         Вокальная студия Триоль и хореографические коллективы Дома  
          культуры «Газовик» присоединяются  ко всем поздравления и  
          пожеланиям, заявляя, только вместе мы большая сила.

№Х/С «Мы вместе» - Триоль + Росинка + Кураж + Вива.

Аня: Вот и подошла к концу наша встреча.
Яна: Но ведь это не значит, что заканчивается музыка, поэзия, красота и  
         грациозность?
Аня: Конечно, нет. Все только начинается! Наш дом культуры начинает с  
        чистого листа свои следующие 30 лет.
Яна: Уникальные, талантливые, запоминающие и феерические 30 лет!

№Х/С «Да здравствует сцена!» - все хором!

----------

nina7400 (16.03.2016), анечк@ (12.10.2018), лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## natassamsonova

Уважаемые форумчане! спешу поблагодарить вас за выложенный  материал к юбилею ДК!!!! И в то же время хочу попросить у вас помощи.... У нас очень специфический юбилей - 10 лет Клубу национальной культуры. В нашем клубе занимаются русские, татары, удмурты, марийцы, башкиры. И я никак не могу придумать общую идею юбилея. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

А что, если ваш клуб- это ДОМ. В широком смысле слова. В дом идут со своими проблемами. Там находят поддержку. Там учатся новому. Там принимают гостей. Там празднуют праздники. 
А зрительно - можно сымитировать крышу дома, которая как шатер, разделена на сектора. А каждый сектор- национальный узор. Вот так и живем под одной крышей...

----------


## Натник

> А что, если ваш клуб- это ДОМ


 или коммунальная квартира... вспомните песню группы "Дюна" - "...это коммунальная, коммунальная квартира, это коммунальная, коммунальная страна!" :Grin:

----------


## natassamsonova

большое спасибо за поддержку, но мы это уже делали года 2-3 назад и тема была,, Дом, где уютно всем,,

----------


## Леди N

Очень хороша идея Рамоновны про парад. Мы тоже маршируем, беря всё позитивное из демонстраций советских времён. Маршируют все- и учреждения, и коллективы, и населённые пункты- всё зависит от тематики мероприятия. Иногда раздаём зрителям флажки и они машут ими, встречая демонстрантов по просьбе ведущего. А ещё мы рапорт сдаём. Сначала обращаемся за разрешением начать праздник к начальству "пониже", а затем к начальству более высшего ранга по принципу "Товарищ, Главнокомандующий, разрешите обратиться к товарищу Верховному Главнокомандующему..." Вообщем всё это ооочень торжественно и вполне соответствует юбилею организации.

----------


## sibirija2010

Уважаемые форумчане,здесь на форуме для себя нашла очень много полезного и нужного,за что всем огромное спасибо.Но сама отправляю сценарий впервые.Мы проводили юбилей РДК 5 лет назад, но он не потерял своей актуальности и сейчас. Если кому-то пригодится, буду очень рада.
Звучит легкая музыка. Из левой кулисы на сцену выходит, женщина, она выносит пюпитр, ставит его на авансцену. Тут же из правой кулисы выходит Ведущая, подходит к первой.
Ведущая:  Ну что, Анна Петровна, всё готово к завтрашнему юбилею?
Анна Петровна: Да, всё готово.
Ведущая: Ну, хорошо, на сегодня мы можем спокойно идти домой.(её взгляд падает на пюпитр) А где книга?
А.П.: Какая книга? Здесь ничего не было .
Ведущая: Как ничего не было ? Здесь должна была лежать книга 25-летней истории РДК. Без неё праздника не будет.(из левой кулисы выходит 3-я женщина)
3-Я:	Маргарита Петровна, вы эту книгу ищете ? Она лежала на столике за кулисой.
Ведущая:  Да, это она! Как хорошо, что она нашлась! ( кладет книгу на пюпитр, как бы стирает с неё пыль) Сейчас скажу сторожу, чтоб на сцену никого посторонних не пускал ,и мы можем спокойно идти домой.(уходят)
Начинает звучать спокойная музыка, свет на сцене постепенно гаснет .
В это время, из правой двери зрительного зала с фонариком в одной руке и со шваброй в другой, выходит сторожиха.
Сторожиха:  Ну , слава Богу , хоть за полночь все разошлись. Темнотища-то какая, хоть глаз коли. Ой, да разве б я согласилась подменить Кондратича , если б только знала что здесь так темно и страшно. Мерешшицца тут разное. Хорошо вот швабру с собой взяла, если что так хоть отобьюсь. Где ж тут у них выключатель? А во, кажись нашла! Ну вот так-то лучше! Что ж у них тут за клад такой , что Кондратич строго -настрого велел ничего не трогать и никого посторонних сюда не пускать? (подходит к пюпитру, замечает книгу) О, какая-то книга, может детюфтива .Ну-ка ,что тут, интересного? (открывает обложку)
Голос:	Не тронь!
Сторожиха: (отдернула руку) О, Господи! Что это было?(оглядывается по сторонам, никого не видит, успокаивается) Почудилось.(читает) Районный Дом Культуры -год образования 1981-й.Надо же, раритет.
Голос:	Я же сказал тебе .не тронь!
Сторожиха: (оглядывается по сторонам) Кто здесь?
Голос:	Никого.
Сторожиха:	А с кем я тогда разговариваю?
Голос :	 А ни с кем .
Сторожиха: (берет швабру как ружьё) А ну, выходи, шутник , стрелять буду!
Голос:  Ты швабру -то убери, а то и правда стрельнешь !
 Сторожиха : (смотрит на швабру) Один раз в год и швабра стреляет, сейчас как раз благоприятный момент. А ну, вылазь, а то милицию вызову. Ты где там?
Голос:  (спокойно) Здесь рядом с тобой стою.
Сторожиха:	(бросает швабру, отбегает в сторону.) Ты кто есть то?
Голос:	Я дух этого храма!
Сторожиха:	Какой ещё дух, И что ты тут делаешь?
Голос:	Я хранитель этого здания и всех его тайн.
Сторожиха: Это я здесь охраняю, а духов я на дух не переношу, сгинь отсюда.
Голос:	Не сгину, я здесь живу.
Сторожиха:  Чё- то я раньше тебя здесь не видела.
Голос:	А ты и сейчас меня не видишь.
Сторожиха: Не умничай. Зачем сейчас объявился ?Другого времени у тебя не   было ,да?
Голос:	Я объявляюсь только к юбилею.
Сторожиха: Зря явился, мой юбилей ещё не скоро.
Голос: А причем здесь ты? Я говорю про юбилей этого храма творчества.
Сторожиха: Да, что ж здесь интересного такого? Ля-ля-ля, труля- ля, игрульки, танцульки.
Голос:	Сама ты ля-ля-ля, тру-ля-ля. Схватила книгу: «Дютюктива, дютюктива!» Да знаешь ли ты, что это за книга? В ней собрано всё , что происходило здесь в течении 25-ти лет. 
А ещё во всех таланты 
Здесь привыкли развивать. 
 Здесь их столько дипломантов, 
Сразу всех не сосчитать! 
Вот что в этой книге, все таланты. А чтоб ты не сомневалась в моих словах, я готов приоткрыть тебе тайну этой книги. Для этого ты должна перелистнуть следующую страницу.
Сторожиха:  Ага, сначала напугал до смерти : «Не тронь , не тронь!»,а теперь сама открой, я уже боюсь.
Голос:    Да, ладно не бойся! Если хочешь встретиться с прекрасными людьми
                листай.
Сторожиха:  Я конечно детектив бы почитала, но и замечательных людей хочется посмотреть, может кого из знакомых увижу. Я ведь по молодости тоже в клуб бегала.(осторожно открывает страницу)
Видеосюжет.
Голос:	Не на море, на земле
Да в сибирском-то селе 
Множество домов, не счесть 
И белокаменный ДК здесь есть 
Много в нем живет атлантов 
Лицедеев, музыкантов. 
Много минуло уж лет 
А искусству  конца и края нет 
Четверть века пролетело 
Не угасло благое дело
Творили здесь такие люди 
Именитые в округе  ___________,
 как юла
                   Хор  _______________ создала
Вся стройна и величава 
 ___________ - будто пава 
И «Аленушки при ней 
Без семи богатырей 
Здесь  ________трелью заливался 
И ансамблем занимался 
 ________ здесь была царица, 
Делать праздник мастерица
 ____________ весь мог 
Тогда гордиться 
 __________________ озорница, 
Знаменитостью слыла, 
Единственной актрисою была. 
Год восьмидесятый начинался 
Поток талантов не кончался 
Здесь опять всем повезло 
Вера приехала в село. 
Трудов много положила 
Детей всех обворожила 
И коллектив  _____________ окрестила
 И ещё талант большой 
 ___________________ с душой 
Непревзойденного таланта, 
Театрала-комедианта! 
 ___________________ с «Мечтой»
 Искала в детях талант большой. 
 ____________________  
солистов создала. 
 ____________________________,
ох тяжелый труд, 
У неё  милиция, 10 лет поёт. 
Вспомнить всё нельзя без слёз. 
Не РДК, а фабрика звезд.

Сторожиха:  Так ты оказывается мне настоящую жизнь показал, а я -то думала сказки сочинять будешь.
Голос:	А я тебе могу и сказку показать.
Сторожиха: Ты гляди, он еще и фокусник!
Голос:	Не веришь? Сейчас! Только ты зайди за кулису.
Сторожиха: (обиженна)А чего это я туда пойду? Я там ничего не увижу.
Голос:	Всё увидишь ,а то настоящей сказки не получится.
Голос:	Эх, не хотелось бы тревожить человека, но я знаю,что на протяжении 25-ти лет, стоит ей оказаться на районной или областной сцене, она забывает обо всем и начинает петь, петь душой и сердцем. За что и любит её зритель. Смотри,(хлопает в ладоши 3 раза, гаснет свет, звук превращения,, появляется  _____________________________, игра света)
НОМЕР: «На завалинке»
Сторожиха:  (выходит с туфлями в руках) Батюшки, да это ж Надя Кадышева ! Ох, как замечательно она пела!
Голос:	(передразнивает) Кадышева . У нас своих доморощенных талантов хватает .Протри глаза- это ж была  ______________________
Сторожиха: Как же я её не узнала? Столько раз слышала и не узнала.(роняет туфли)
Голос:        Ты где взяла эти туфли?
Сторожиха:  Там за кулисой стояли, кто-то наверное потерял, ну прям как в сказке про Золушку. 
Голос:	Это и есть туфли нашей ,настоящей Золушки ,только
зовут её  ________________________ . Она столько потрудилась за  ___лет, столько туфель истерла , пока стала настоящей принцессой танца .А танцует её коллектив  __________________ -это просто волшебство.
Сторожиха:  Правда? .Как бы я хотела посмотреть! Ты можешь это устроить?
Голос:	Я всё могу! Только...
Сторожиха:  Всё поняла. Ухожу чтоб не мешать.
Голос:	Страницу переверни.
НОМЕР: Танец  _____________________
Сторожиха: Надо же, чудеса- а- а . Я вместе с ними чуть в пляс не
пустилась.
Голос:	Ага, я представляю ,если бы ты с ними еще и на
сцену вышла, вот это был бы номер. Ха-ха-ха.
Сторожиха: Ты опять умничаешь? Слушай , меня просто распирает от любопытства , о ком же там дальше в книге сказано?
Голос:	О, там целый клад...
Сторожиха: Ну, а что я говорила? Без клада здесь не обошлось. Не зря меня Кондратич предупреждал...
Голос:      Да, действительно клад  талантов нашла в детях  _____________, и не только нашла, но и развивает в них певческое мастерство. А это настоящий клад!
Сторожиха:  Ой, а ты знаешь , я ведь так мечтала, хоть один раз в жизни, хоть одним глазком посмотреть на клад.
Голос:  А почему одним, листай страницу и смотри во все глаза.
                                   Листает и уходит за кулису.
НОМЕР:  ___________________________________
Сторожиха: Ты посмотри, что у вас тут делается, ну прям подпольная фабрика звёзд. Милиции на вас нету!
Голос:  Почему нету ? Они тоже здесь поют. Только сегодня я не буду их отвлекать от государевой службы, они день и ночь охраняют покой наших граждан.
Сторожиха: Ну и ладно не будем их отвлекать.(осторожно заглядывает в книгу) Какая интересная карточка!
Голос:  Что ты сделала? Я же тебе не сказал, чтоб ты листала дальше. Как же без подготовки-то? Ну теперь, за то что здесь произойдет, я не отвечаю.
 Слышен крик петуха, громкие разговоры.
Сторожиха:  Ой, мамочка, что же я наделала? Надо уносить ноги , пока не поздно!(убегает)
НОМЕР:  Миниатюра «Хор»
  Звучит музыка. На сцену выходят две девушки. Одеты по-деревенски.
Даша:  Ой, то не вечер. То не вечер, мне малым мало спалось... Эх, Машка, красотища то - какая вокруг!
Маша:  Да, прогресс, только вот на душе как -то тоскливо, женихов в деревне не осталось, а без них и песни не поются.
                                       (Вбегает Глаша)
Глаша:  Девчонки, новый директор клуба приехал, молодой, красивый....
Маша и Дуня: Да ну, айда посмотрим!
                    (Уходят. Выходит директор клуба, важный)
Директор клуба:  Здравствуйте товарищи. Давайте будем знакомиться. Меня зовут Николай Сергеевич, я буду работать у вас в клубе.
Все: Хорошо
                                           (Идет знакомство)
ДК:  Товарищи, давайте разберемся, что для вас в деревне, на селе, самое главное.
Даша: Магазин!
Глаша:  Нет, главное в деревне баня,
Маша:   Да, да баня, (после бани я летаю, я в раю)
Дуня:  А мне кажется хозяйство, наша ферма.
ДК:   Товарищи, ну все это хорошо, а вот для души? Что вы делаете, когда вам грустно или весело?
Все: Поем Даша: (запела)
ДК:  Правильно, песня! Песня строить и жить помогает. А не создать ли нам свой хор?
Все:  Конечно, даешь хор. (Ставят директора на возвышение)
ДК:  Будет хор, будет веселая жизнь. Так, кто будет записываться в хор?     Петрова Даша, ты?
Даша:  Да я бы конечно. Да мне на работу пора.
ДК:  Петрова....подождите. (Петрова уходит)
ДК:  Иванова, а ты?
Иванова:  Я бы с радостью, Николай Сергеевич, да у меня дети малые.
ДК:  Иванова. Ну вы же сами агитировали. 
Иванова:  нет, нет (уходит) 
ДК:  Глаша, ну а вы?
Глаша:  Нет мне петь нельзя, у меня голоса нет, да и какая из меня певица?
ДК:  Ничего, я вас научу. (Обегают круг. Глаша убегает)
        Дуня, а вы? ( У Дуни руки в бока)
Дуня: А кто будет кормить моих маленьких поросят? А ирод ты проклятый. (Дает ему под бок, Директор клуба приседает)
Дуня:  Хор ему подавай (Уходит)
ДК:   Ну, а вы - то Машенька?
Маша:  Я с удовольствием, Николай Сергеевич, но муж мой Васенька не разрешит. А вдруг вы меня с каким - нибудь мужчиной рядом поставите, так меня Васенька чем- нибудь тяжелым и придавит. (Уходит)
ДК:  Постойте, но ведь вы же сами хотели	
Маша:  Нет, нет, обязательно чем - нибудь прихлопнет.
(ДК садиться, опускает голову. Звонит телефон. Директор оправдывается перед начальством, уходит.)
             (Все выбегают в нижнем белье, ДК с ружьем)
ДК:  Не хотели по - хорошему, будет под ружьем, но хор будет. Маэстро музыку.
           (Хор запевает «Во поле береза стояла», Даша дрожит, не поет)
ДК:  Стоп. Даша, почему не поешь?
Даша:  не могу, на работу надо.
ДК:  Пошли.(выводит её за кулису)
                             (За кулисами раздается выстрел)
ДК:  Не получилось хора, будет квартет, маэстро музыку!( Иванова не поет, её выталкивают вперёд)
ДК:  Иванова, почему не поешь? Пошли!
Иванова:  Товарищи, берегите природу! (Уходят. Выстрел)
ДК:  Не получилось квартета, будет трио. Музыку! (Все начинают петь. Дуня плачет)
Дуня: Мои поросятки, поросятки мои!
ДК:  Пошли! (Уходят. Даша в обмороке)
ДК:  Не получилось трио. Будет дуэт. Музыку! (Обращается к Маше) почему не поешь? 
Глаша:  А мне уже все равно, Васенька меня....
ДК:  Нет, не Васенька тебя прихлопнет, а я застрелю! (Уходит)
ДК:  Не получилось дуэта будет солист. Маэстро, музыку! Глаша почему не поешь? (Глаша хватает за горло Директора клуба).
ДК:    пошли (Выстрел)
                            (затем появляется Глаша)
Глаша:  Не буду я петь в этом хоре дохлых кошек. Я лучше пойду к вокальной группе  ________________________ вот это настоящий коллектив.
НОМЕР:  коллектив
Сторожиха: Ой, дух что-то меня тоже на творчество пробило, я один рассказ знаю , может и у меня получится? 
Дух:	Ну, попробуй, а я, пока еще здесь, послушаю.
НОМЕР:  Монолог «О пьющим мужике и золотой рыбке»- читает сторожиха.
Сторожиха: Слушай, а может и я на  Областное мероприятие  попаду к  ____________________________ ?(никто не отвечает)
                                  На сцену выходит ведущая
Ведущая:  Ну что Зоя Михайловна, на сцену никто из посторонних не заходил?
Сторожиха:  Нет, посторонних никого не было, а вот в зале
собрались друзья. Ну ладно веселого вам юбилея.
  БЛОК гостей.
Ведущая:  Да, сегодня наш Районный дом культуры встречает своих друзей.
                   И я говорю вам, добрый  день дорогие друзья. 
                   «25»-это яркая дата. 
                   Встреча старых и новых друзей. 
                   Вы с нуля начинали когда-то
                   А сегодня- такой юбилей ! 
                   А сейчас на нашу гостеприимную, праздничную сцену я приглашаю Главу ___________________________________________.

 Ведущая: Я приглашаю на сцену Председателя Думы  ___________________района____________________________________

НОМЕР: 
 Ведущая:  Я приглашаю на сцену Помощника депутата областной Думы ______ 
НОМЕР:  На сцене солистка эстрадной студии  __________________ - руковдитель   ______________________,  ____________________________
          С песней «Лазурное море»
Ведущая:   Нам очень приятно, что на наш праздник пришел, Глава __________ сельского поселения  _________________________и я приглашаю вас на сцену.
Ведущая:   Путь к любой профессии, к вершинам знания начинается с книги. И мы культработники часто обращаемся к услугам библиотеки. Сегодня в гости пришли ее сотрудники. Я приглашаю их на сцену. Кстати директор библиотеки -  _______________________________- много лет пела в нашем доме культуры. Так что мы по праву считаемся давними друзьями.
Ведущая:   Я приглашаю на сцену председателя Совета ветеранов -  ________
НОМЕР:  На сцене образцовый хореографический ансамбль  ________________________  ______________________________ Танец «За околицей».

Ведущая: Нам не дарят песен и сонетов, 
Не слагают оды в нашу честь, 
Но не за строчку же в куплете, 
Не за благодарность «от лица». 
Делаем мы дело. Мы в ответе. 
За людские души и сердца.
  А сейчас, я приглашаю на сцену тех, кто дарит людям праздник, тех. кто обычно остается за кулисами,всех работников районного дома культуры.
НОМЕР: «Мы бродячие артисты»
Ведущая:  Костюмы которые вы видите сейчас на сцене, пошиты нашей белошвейкой  ___________________________, сейчас она в костюме  _______________.
Ведущая:  Ну, что ж, подходит к заключению 
Наша торжественная часть. 
Мы верим, вечер юбилейный 
Останется в сердцах у вас!
И будет он, сорокалетний, 
Не за горами юбилей! 
И сорок пять еще отметим 
И пятьдесят в красе своей!
До свидания! До новых встреч!

----------


## ~Марина~

А у нас Дому Культуры 30 лет, и нужно для сотрудников, на вечер отдыха набросать программу!!! ПОмогите, кто чем может!!! Буду ждать с нетерпением!!! Заранее благодарна!!! :Tender: 

amv.melnik@yandex.ru

----------


## гунька

*~Марина~*, 



> А у нас Дому Культуры 30 лет, и нужно для сотрудников, на вечер отдыха набросать программу!!! ПОмогите, кто чем может!!! Буду ждать с нетерпением!!! Заранее благодарна!!!


Марин, тебе лучше в скорую помощь обратиться, там быстрей увидят просьбу. Я тебе в личку отправила несколько сценариев, может, что-то оттуда выберешь.

----------


## ~Марина~

Спасибо огромное, Алёна,за изобилие материала! :006:

----------


## svetlaja

В свое время сбилась с ног в поисках сценария открытия ДК после капитального ремонта. Выкладываю сценарий, это конечно не юбилей, но кому-то мож и пригодится ))))))))))
СD___ TR___  Фанфары. Открывается занавес. 
Ансамбль «Сувенир» MD___ TR___  - песня «Если вдруг случайно» 
Если вдруг случайно ваше настроенье
Хуже чем обычно, это не беда.
Вы не тормозите, в клуб скорей спешите,
Здесь поднимут настроенье раз и навсегда!
ПР: 	И улыбка без сомненья вдруг коснется ваших глаз,
И хорошее настроение не покинет больше вас!
Гости все в волнении, в принципе готовы
Поздравлять сегодня с праздничным нас днем,
Каждому, конечно, предоставим слово,
Но сначала песню эту дружно допоем!!!

Л. Здравствуйте, гости дорогие, пожилые и молодые! 
С. Соседи далекие и близкие, веселые да голосистые!
В. Поработали строители на славу, 
Вместе:  хвала и почет им по праву!

М.  Возглавить церемонию торжественного открытия Дома культуры приглашается Председатель Совета депутатов .......................................! 
Ленточка. Фанфары + холодные фонтаны  СD___ TR___  
Дом культуры объявляется открытым
Награждение 
М. Слово для приветствия предоставляется Главе администрации ......................... (или руководителю администрации ..................................................).
Фанфары СD___ TR___  
М.  Слово предоставляется 1-му заместителю министра культуры Московской области Ширшиковой Татьяне Ефимовне и Председателю комитета по делам молодежи культуре и спорту ....................................у.
Фанфары СD___ TR___  
С. Сегодня день особенный, он вместе нас собрал,
Мы хотим, чтобы запомнились вам этот день и зал!
Здесь друзья наши зрители, здесь люди все свои
Мы тебе, Дом культуры признаемся в любви!  

В. Зрителей здесь любят и ждут, о кружках здесь информацию дадут
И в любом вопросе: где, что и почем каждым утром, вечером и днем.
Дверь открыта здесь для вас народ честной, заходите, полюбуйтесь красотой!

Л.  Каждый кулик свое болото хвалит – скажете вы, а мы, и спорить не будем, а просто покажем вам наш любимый Дом культуры!!!

лейтмотивчик 
(ретро фильм)

М.  Знаете, как говорят про работников культуры? Если человек провел на культработе 2-3 года, то это просто работник, если 5 лет – он уже истинный работник, ну, а если 10 лет – то он просто фанатик. 
И сейчас на сцену мы приглашаем настоящего фаната своего дела – заслуженного работника культуры России,  Советника  Главы городского поселения ............................................ 

Да, мы фанаты своего дела, мы с удовольствием готовим мероприятия. Но праздники готовятся буднями. Будни культработника – это беседы с людьми, работа кружков. Никто не должен быть обделен вниманием. И сегодня мы решили сделать для вас сюрприз. При входе в зал вы получили билетики с номерами. Три из них не простые, а выигрышные. Это три значимых для нашего Дома культуры числа. На сцену приглашаются обладатели билетов под номерами 3,10, 135. № 3 и 10 - потому что сегодня 3-го октября наш Дом культуры распахнул свои двери. И 135 – потому что именно так вы сможете позвонить нам и узнать, когда приходить на репетицию! 
Фанфары, награждение шампанским  СD___ TR___  
Мы – мастера праздников и поэтому у работников культуры огромный круг знакомых и друзей. И сегодня на этот праздник пришли наши близкие друзья, встречайте:
1. Творческий коллектив ................. ДК директор ...........................(гитара)  
2. Песня и пара слов

	Праздника так долго ждали, и не ели и не спали
Только пели, танцевали, наконец, они пред вами.
2. Творческий коллектив ...................... ДК,  директор ................................   
3. Песня - поздравление MD___ TR___  /_____/_____
4. Песня 
5. Песня

	Аплодисментов ваших просим, пусть MTV сегодня отдыхает
Когда такие замечательные гости на нашей сцене выступают!


3. Творческий коллектив ..................... ДК, директор  .............................
6. Поздравление цыганский распев под гитару и баян
7. Силовой аттракцион в исполнении мастера спорта международного класса по акробатике Василия Пруницы      СD___ TR___  

	Для вас все нынче выступают, все песни, танцы – все для вас! 
Улыбки видим на лице – мы продолжаем свой концерт!!! 
4. Творческий коллектив ......................... ДК, директор ....................... (подсветка под голубые костюмы) MD___ TR___  
8. Танец     

	К нам приехали соседи, очень творческий народ -
И танцуют и играют, и поют не первый год.
5.  На сцене заместитель Председателя комитета по делам молодежи, культуре и спорту г. .............................................     
9.  Песня   MD___ TR___  
10. Песня

	И от грусти, и от скуки могут вылечить нас всех
Озорных мелодий звуки, песни, пляски, шутки, смех.
Может песней – полусказкой нас, шутя развеселить
И рассыпаться вдруг пляской, в хороводе закружить.
6. Образцовая хореографическая студия «Этнос» Дворца творчества детей и молодежи «Восточный» г. Москвы, художественный руководитель – заслуженный работник образования Платонова Алина Леонидовна.

    11. Девичий лирический хоровод «Реченька»;               MD___ TR___  
    12. Шуточный русский танец «Балагуры» - солист Дмитрий Тимофеев.  
MD___ TR___
из-за кулис
Но вот настал и наш черед – мы здесь хозяева - встречайте 
И призываем весь народ – погромче хлопайте и песни подпевайте. 

1.	Ансамбль «Сувенир»    MD____ TR______/_______/_______
13. «Галина-калина» 
14. «Два берега»

Хоть дети нынче повзрослели
Для нас детьми останутся навек,
И вновь для вас они на этой сцене
Мы снова видим детский фейерверк.


2.	Детская группа «Дружба»   MD____ TR______
15. «Друзья» (дети с мыльными пузырями, ростовые куклы)

Есть у провинции такие силы. Таланты в ней как по весне цветы.
Провинцией жива еще Россия. Она источник чистой красоты.
3.	Евгений Полубелов        MD____ TR______ 
16. «Калина красная»

За околицей деревни собирается народ.
Ох, не зря, не зря, наверно, закрутился хоровод.
Ведь в России, всем известно, коль гулять, так пыль столбом!
И веселью мало места даже в поле за селом. последние слова на фоне вступления

4.	Фольклорный ансамбль «Околица» MD____ TR____/____/_____/__
17. «Купала»
18. «Варенька»
19. «Брови» 

Наш праздник подошел к концу, и хочется еще сказать, что главный гость – это гость  желанный, которого пригласили и которого ждали. Значит сегодня все вы наши самые главные гости!!!!  

Так будьте счастливы и мирного вам неба,
Чтоб смех звучал на праздник каждый раз
И помни, зритель, где б ты ни был – 
Культура трудится для вас!!!

5.	Финал
20. Подари улыбку миру (серпантинные пушки)     MD____ TR______

Мы не прощаемся с вами, а говорим – до свидания!
До новых встреч! 
Занавес закрывается

----------


## гунька

Вот еще что нашла.



СЦЕНАРИЙ 25-ЛЕТИЯ ДК «Смена»


На просцениум перед занавесом выходят два фанфариста из духового оркестра, играют сигнал «Слушайте все!». Фанфаристы уходят в кулисы, из-за кулис выходят Ведущие.


1 - ?Добрый вечер, друзья! 
2 - ©Добрый вечер! 
Вновь - встречает друзей наш дворец!
?Рады нашей сегодняшней встрече

Те, кто не закрывает сердец

И талант свой стыдливо не прячет,

А несёт его в дар для людей, -

©Точно так же – и не иначе, -

Как огонь подарил Прометей!

?Как давно это было! И всё же -

Связь времён не прервалась совсем, -

Мы немного на предков похожи,

Хоть, конечно, мы разные все, -

©И поём, и танцуем другое,

Всё иное, - стиль, речи и ритм,

Но мы так же не знаем покоя,

И огонь в нас всё тот же горит!

?Неразрывна связь поколений,

Можем это легко доказать, -

Ведь на сцене – новая смена!

Время – племя младое встречать!

Свет гаснет. Ведущие уходят со сцены, в полутьме звучат слова:

? - На самом юге гор Уральских 

Себя Искусству посвятив 

Живёт младое племя наше!

? - Хотя нам нет и двадцати,

На сцене – кое-что умеем! -

Играть, петь песни, танцевать, -

? - Огнём священным Прометея

Людские души согревать!

 На сцену в танце выходят участники литературной студии «Дети нового поколения», когда танец заканчивается, остаётся двое парней - Ведущих

? - Начинаем! Начинаем!

? - Начинаем представление Дворца культуры «Смена»!

? - Мы – новое племя творческих кадров!

? - Мы – новое поколение кадровых творцов!

 ? - Стоп, - чего-то ты не то говоришь, - в сценарии таких слов нету! И потом, - что это за сочетание – «кадровые творцы»!

? - А я сам придумал! Видишь, в зале – видеокамера? Значит, мы в кадре! А на сцене мы что делаем? Творим искусство! Творим! – вот и выходит, - кадровые творцы!..

 ? - Ох, баламут ты, _____________, - не слушайте его, уважаемые зрители, - он с первого курса был фантазёр безграничный, - да что с первого курса! - с первого класса!

? - Обижаешь, _____________! Я ещё с детского сада мечтал о том, как я буду выступать на сцене!.. Как зал будет мне аплодировать!.. Как девушки будут кидать мне цветы!.. Какие гонорары я буду получать за выступление!..
? - Какие гонорары! Завиральный фантазёр ты наш! Будешь на сцене нести отсебятину – будешь получать не гонорары, а… помидоры из зала! По сценарию надо работать, - по сценарию!
? - А по сценарию у нас сейчас что?
? - А по сценарию у нас – начало презентации наших 
творческих коллективов! 
? - И как правило, начало должно быть ударным! Значит, 
надо выпускать на сцену звезду!
? - И звезды у нас есть! Встречайте! Солистка вокального ансамбля под руководством Максима Юнусова, Лауреат конкурса «Арт-старт» Олеся Мосенжук! 
??????? исполняется песня©©©©©©©
? - Да, как говорится, о вкусах не спорят, - вот, например, нашим бабушкам и дедушкам – почти всем поголовно, скажем, нравились романсы… А вот мамам и папам – уже не всем поголовно… А уж нынешнему поколению – вообще порой сложно сказать, что нравится…
?- «Ох уж эта молодёжь, - не хотят работать и не уважают старших…»
? -… Это что это ты изрёк?..
? - Это не я, - это ещё древний философ один сказал, - аж во втором веке до нашей эры!
? - Ну вот – опять ты не по сценарию, - мы же договаривались, - про конфликт отцов и детей – ни слова!
? - Ладно, ладно, - давай о том, чему все возрасты покорны! О любви, то есть!
? - На сцене – солист ПУ № __ Владимир Ефимов с песней Андрея Губина!
? - А правда, Володя здорово похож на Губина, - и голос, и внешность?.. 
? - Это точно. А вообще у нас талантов много, - для них Дворец наш – как второй дом, - дом светлый, дом радостный, дом…
(вдруг в зрительный зал вбегает парнишка в косоворотке, лаптях, - бегая вокруг столов и продвигаясь к сцене, начинает вопить «Нафа-аня!», «Ой, беда-то, беда, Нафа-ня-а!», затем выбегает на сцену и замирает, увидев Ведущих)
? - …Не понял, - что это было? Ты кто, красавец?..
(Домовой неподвижен; молчит)
? - Может, это кто из наших заблудился?
? - Да нет, я его в первый раз вижу. Ты кто, а?..
Домовой (оправившись от испуга) : - Кто-кто… Домовой я… Здешенский…
? и ? - ДОМОВО-ОЙ?!.
Д. – Ну да, чего тут такого? Ты ж сам только что говорил, - Дворец, мол, - дом родной. Вот. Ну, так, стало быть, я в энтом доме – ваш Домовой. А сюды вышел, - потому что не дело вы говорите – чепуху! Не так надоть! Ой, Нафаню сюды надо!..
? - Каждый суслик агроном! Слышь, эй, как тебя там, - тут у нас концерт! А ну - дуй со сцены, не мешай нам!
Д. – Чаво это за обрашшение такое?!. – «дуй…» Я тте щас так дуну, что не отдуесся!
? - Ну что, - силком его, что ли, прогнать?.. (ведущие делают угрожающие движения по направлению к Домовому, тот подбегает к крайнему микрофону, вскидывает ладони к ведущим)
Д. – А ну замри!.. 
(ведущие «замирают»; после секундной паузы) Отомри! 
(ведущие изумлённо «отмирают») 
От то-то же! И забудь со мной силком обрашшаться! Я натура 
деликатная, хоть за двадцать пять лет в своём доме всяких
нагляделси, - не таких огурцов-молодцов видывал. Ну? И чего 
тут у вас?.. Концерт, что ли?.. Та-ак… У вас кто в зале?
?(обескураженно) - Кто-кто…Народ…
Д. – О-о-о! Народ! А ччё вы ему ниччё народного не кажете? Али нету уже?.. Повывели?!.
?(с некоторой опаской) – Ну… почему же?.. Есть. Вы, товарищ Домовой, не волнуйтесь, у нас много чего достойного есть, - не желаете взглянуть?
? - Мы для вас, так и быть, место в зале найдём…
Д. – Ещё чаво! В зале!.. А я, может, всю кухню вашу хочу из-за кулис поглядеть, - из зала-то я кажну репетицию видел, - во-он оттель, сверху!
? - Ну так тогда милости просим за кулисы! (уводит Домового за кулису)
? - Челябинской области есть чем гордиться, -
Природа, заводы, и - в общем дела, -
А всё ж - таки, братцы, – казачьей станицей
Челяба давненько когда-то была!
И нынче – светлеют улыбками лица,
Когда вдруг в концерте момент настаёт, -
На сцену выходит ансамбль «Станица»,
И песню казачью лихо поёт!
????????(на сцену выходит ансамбль «Станица», исполняет казачью песню, уходит, на сцене вновь появляется Домовой и оба Ведущих)????????
Д. – Украли! Украли…
? - Чего украли?
Д. – Ноги!..
? - Ты чего, дядька Домовой? Какие ноги?!.
Д. – А … Дык… вот и я говорю – какие ноги у крали! (показывая вслед ушедшему казачьему ансамблю) – во-он у той крали! Какие ноги!..
? - Не, - гляньте! - домовой в казачку влюбился!..
Д. – Вот я тебя, охальник! (убегает за кулисы)
? - Э-э-э… да нет, извините, - просто, - он… ну, как бы сказать, - немного не понял, - он хотел объявить название следующей весёлой песенки, которую поют любимцы публики – дуэт Максим Скомарох и Александр Телегин! Старый добрый рок-н-ролл!
?? (песня, затем выходят Домовой и Ведущие) ??
Д. – Ох, и обманшики вы оба! Просто фокусники!
? - Это с чего вдруг?
Д. - Обещали взять меня в помощники ведущим, а сами неправильные слова подсказали! От я и обмишулился!
? - Домовой, да не обмишулился ты вовсе! А что фокусники, - так ведь со словами всякие фокусы бывают, - как произнести!
? - А вот фокусники у нас в программе действительно есть! На сцене – цирковой коллектив «Иллюзион» под руководством Евгения Алексашкина!
(цирковой коллектив показывает свой номер, на сцене вновь Домовой и Ведущие)
Д. – Слышь-ко, ребятушки, а сколь народу-то там за кулисами ещё стоит, - и всё участники самодеятельности нашей? И все выступать собрались?
? - А то как же! Все! Ну - или почти все!
Д. – Ну, привет, - я пошёл тогда! Судя по всему, энто выступление ещё часа три будет, а мне чайку попить надоть. А тут – конца-краю талантам не видать, всех не смогу отглядеть… Да и гости вон – скоро разбегутся при таком развороте, - они ж, поди-ка, гости-то, - сказать чего хотят, пронздравить, так сказать…
? - Вот те номер! То пришёл ругать нас – то не так, это не эдак, - то убегает раньше времени…И гостей, правда, у нас сегодня много…Слышь, дядька Домовой, а давай мы, как в цирке – парад-алле устроим?
Д. - Энто как ещё?
? - Да просто – пригласим на сцену сразу всех участников нашей художественной самодеятельности!
Д. – А что?.. А – давай! Приглашай! И работников Дворца заодно! Уж парад - так парад! (убегает со сцены, свет уменьшается, на фоне музыки и стихов на сцену выходят участники самодеятельности и сотрудники ДК со свечами в руках)
? - Ну что ж, встречайте поскорее
Людей, чьи души - творчества очаг,
А в нём горит, как пламя Прометея,
Искусства негасимая свеча!
В душе любого человека это пламя,
Но не любой в себе уверен, чтоб творить…
Так пусть, как факел прометеевский над нами
Огонь добра, любви и творчества горит!
? - Во здравие зажжём огонь, во славу!
И людям пламя сердца отдадим, 
И пусть не будет нам обидно за державу,
Что нам дана судьбою, - нам одним!
От нас с тобой зависит всё на свете! -
Если не мы, - никто не поспешит
Людей на нашей маленькой планете
Согреть талантом и теплом своей души!
 (на фоне звучащих стихов в полумраке на сцену вышли все участники коллективов; девушки, нёсшие огонь, к последним словам уходят со сцены)
?- На сцене – участники коллективов 
(на сцену и просцениум выходят все вышеназванные коллективы, исполняется Гимн ДК «Смена», в финале Гимна участники хора и ансамбля расходятся по флангам сцены, чуть правее от центра сцены располагается группа работников ДК)

? - Слово для поздравления коллектива Дворца культуры имеет Советник Губернатора Челябинской области по вопросам культуры 

(произносятся поздравительные речи)
? - Про «Смену» государство не забыло, -
Мы рады поздравлениям от вас,
И мы хотим, чтобы и впредь так было,
Чтобы отчизна помнила о нас, -
О смене молодой, о поколеньи,
Кому на сцене чудеса творить, -
О смее – той, что может, без сомнений,
Частичку сердца людям подарить!
(участники коллективов и все поздравляющие после этих слов покидают сцену, уходя через зал, работники ДК уходят за кулисы)

© - Оглядываясь в прошлое, можем смело сказать, что история наша – история творчества учащейся молодежи, имеет такой же возраст, как и сама система профобразования страны.
? - В далёком октябре 1940 года в стране была создана система профессионального образования, и буквально с первых же дней при системе профобразования по всей стране стали возникать Ансамбли песни и пляски, ставящие своей целью духовное и идеологическое развитие молодёжи. Не была исключением и Челябинская область.
© - И, как говорится, жить бы да радовать зрителей творчеством, но!.. …но грянул июнь сорок первого…
? - Война не знает сожалений
О возрасте, иль о любви.
Война - у разных поколений - 
Театр с пьесой на крови,
© - Со сцены всех военных действий
Глядят глаза ушедших в бой, -
Чтоб в том бою, - не в лицедействе - 
Отчизну заслонить собой…
? - Не для наград-аплодисментов,
Солдатской роли не боясь,
Певцы, артисты и поэты,
На землю падают в боях… 
(затемнение, ведущие уходят, исполняется танец «Комбат-батяня», вновь на сцену выходят ведущие, из-за кулис – работники ДК)
? - В суровые военные годы большинство молодых парней – учащихся ремесленных училищ области - ушло на фронт. Те, кого не взяли по возрасту, заменили отцов и старших братьев у станков многочисленных уральских заводов.
© - На Урале Победа ковалась,
Край опорный державы – Урал!
Главный город Победы – Челябинск!
Ключ к Победе был он – Танкоград!
? - На сцену приглашаются ведущий специалист городского Управления культуры 
 поздравления, награждения Грамотами)

© - Слово для приветствия и поздравления имеет первый заместитель начальника Управления науки и образования Челябинской области 
? - На сцену приглашается директор Дворца культуры «Смена» 

(поздравления, ведущий предлагает Александру Геннадьевичу произнести первый тост, появляется «Шампанское», тост, музыка, все покидают сцену)
? - Ну что же, время поздравлений 
Ещё не кончилось друзья, -
Но есть такое предложенье, -
Сегдня нам никак нельзя
Отказываться от сюрпризов, 
Что приготовлены для нас. 
А потому – подарком, призом, -
Для всех гостей – вот этот «Вальс»!
(ансамбль бального танца ___ исполняет «Вальс»)

----------

анечк@ (12.10.2018), лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## гунька

Продолжение

? - Вернёмся к истокам появления в Челябинске Дворца культуры «Смена». Скупые газетные строки времён 50-х – 60-х лет документально свидетельствуют о том, что ежегодные фестивали трудовых резервов стали традицией в нашей области; что ансамбль песни и пляски профобразования Челябинской области – серьёзная творческая единица среди подобных ансамблей страны.
© - Неоднократное участие артистов ансамбля песни и пляски системы профобразования Челябинской области в самых разнообразных выступлениях совместно с коллективами других областей доказало – в Челябинске есть крупные таланты как среди учащихся, так и среди руководителей творческих коллективов.
? - И тогда на общем комсомольском собрании учащихся и работников профтехучилищ было принято решение – объявить ленинские вахты и субботники, на средства от которых построить в сквере имени 50-летия Советской власти в Тракторозаводском районе Дворец культуры.
© - Сюда, в этот сквер, в октябре 1969 года, пришли учащиеся профтехучилищ, чтобы заложить Дворец культуры для рабочей смены. Областной  комитет комсомола принял решение – объявить возведение Дворца культуры трудовых резервов ударной комсомольской стройкой. 
? - И уже 20 августа 1976 года – через семь лет – появился Приказ № 249 Государственного комитета РСФСР и областного управления профессионального образования об открытии 1 сентября Дворца культуры «Смена»!
? - И мы с удовольствием приглашаем сейчас на сцену Лауреата премии имени В. П. Поляничко, Первого секретаря областного комитета комсомола 1971-1977 годов, ныне – видного общественного и политического деятеля, директора областного благотворительного фонда «Будущее Отечества» Юрия Михайловича Александровича
© - А также - Григория Васильевича Москаленко – в те времена – заместителя начальника областного управления ПТО по капитальному строительству, куратора строительства ДК «Смена»;

(на цену выходят указанные гости, произносят поздравления)

? - Историю делают люди, и, гордясь славной историей Дворца культуры «Смена», мы вправе гордиться своей причастностью к великим именам современности.

© - В 43-м, в суровые годы Великой Отечественной, в Магнитке, при полуголодном ремесленном училище № 13, был создан… ансамбль народного танца. Нашёлся такой человек, - нашлась хрупкая девушка, которая своей энергией и боевым задором смогла увлечь высоким искусством хореографии десятки сторонников. 

? - Более того, по окончании войны коллектив рос количественно и профессионально, приобретал известность далеко за пределами Урала, России и Страны Советов...

© - И в январе 1958 года Президиум Верховного Совета СССР постановил: «Наградить руководителя ансамбля народного танца Наталью Николаевну Карташову Орденом Трудового Красного Знамени».

? - А 9 мая 1959 года Наталье Николаевне присвоено почётное звание «Заслуженный деятель искусств РСФСР»!

© - Жизнь человека коротка, и, как известно, «…прожить её надо так, чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы…» У Натальи Николаевны Карташовой эта цель всегда была, и эта цель – была достигнута, - высокое искусство хореографии должно быть доступным народу! – и так оно на сегодня и есть!

? - С 1994 года в Челябинской области проводится традиционный областной фестиваль самодеятельного хореографического творчества на приз Натальи Николаевны Карташовой, - чтобы имя её, талант и вдохновение повторилось в её учениках, учениках её учеников…

© - …В 1961 году в Ансамбле песни и пляски учащихся профессионально-технических учебных заведений начала работу Татьяна Николаевна Реус. Её ансамбль танца с блистательными выступлениями объездил полстраны и страны соцлагеря. 

? - Почётная Грамота Главного Управления ПТО при Совете Министров РСФСР и ЦК профсоюза работников госучреждений, десятки и сотни призов за самые разные концертные выступления. Звание – Заслуженный работник культуры РФ. Призвание – быть в строю неспокойных сердцем, ответственных за будущее молодёжи людей.

© - Пусть осень хороводы водит,
И приближает холода, - 
К чему тут мысли о погоде?
Задача - быть в строю всегда!
(в хороводе на сцену выходят девушки ансамбля танца «Радуга», с ними выходит Т.Н.Реус, произносит тост, затем – танец «Четыре двора»)
© - Вернёмся ненадолго в историю. Приказом № 255 от 1 сентября «За активное участие в строительстве и оснащении Дворца культуры… …за своевременное и качественное выполнение всех заданий… объявить благодарность и наградить почётными грамотами коллективы 33 профтехучилищ Челябинска и области».

? - Всем, кто так или иначе связан с профтехобразованием, известно, сколько сил положил на то, чтобы строительство Дворца культуры было завершено качественно и в срок Виталий Прокопьевич Омельченко, - тогдашний начальник областного управления профтехобразования. И недаром ежегодно победителю конкурса «Училище года» присваивается звание «Лауреата премии имени Виталия Прокопьевича Омельченко»
© - Таких болеющих за своё дело людей, как Виталий Прокопьевич, - наверное, всегда будет не хватать. И поэтому мы гордимся ими – теми людьми, кто с честью может сказать : «Я причастен к постройке Дворца культуры «Смена»! Я неравнодушен к судьбе ПэТэУшника!»

? Мы приглашаем на сцену тех, кто продолжает славное дело профессионального образования в Челябинской области – на сцене – председатели территориальных методических объединений и представители Совета директоров ПТУ области - 
1) директор профессионального лицея № 13 (г. Магнитогорск) Борис Иванович БУлахов - южное методобъединение;
2) – директор профессионального лицея № 89 (г.Миасс) Надежда Александровна Дубровина – горно-заводское методобъединение
3) – директор профессионального лицея № 30 (г. Кыштым) Юрий Станиславович Кучинский – северное методобъединение
4) – директор профессионального лицея № 22 (г.Усть-Катав) Николай Александрович Иванов

5) – директор профессионального училища № 118 (г.Южноуральск) Нина Григорьевна Васильева – Юго-западное методобъединение
6) – директор Челябинского института профессионального образования Фёдор Николаевич Клюев.
(поздравляющие поднимаются на сцену, произносятся речи)

? - За четверть века в коллективе менялось многое, но оставались верность идеалам добра, вера в искусство, и наверное, то редкое в людях качество, которое мы называем любовь к Родине. В любой профессии – если человек профессионал – это качество неминуемо есть. Родина знает своих героев, и сегодня в коллективе трудятся два Отличника профтехобразования России, три Почётных работника профтехобразования России, и шесть человек награждено Грамотами Министерства профтехобразования России. 
© - Но и за границей наши тоже есть – руководители коллективов и сотрудники – в прошлом - ДК работают в Германии, Израиле, Америке, Франции, Канаде, Голландии…
? - И двадцать пять лет – со дня открытия Дворца культуры – здесь трудится в разных званиях и должностях Валентина Петровна Горбач. Валентина Петровна, - вам слово для приветствия!
(выступление В.П.Горбач)
? - Для вас, Валентина Петровна, и для всех гостей – танцует ансамбль бального танца Магнитогорского ПТУ ______!
(исполняется танец)
© - За 25 лет на сцене ДК «Смена» прошло множество концертов, фестивалей и конкурсов, - областные фестивали хореографического, театрального, циркового искусства, фольклорные фестивали «Уральские напевы», областные рок-панорамы, областные: конкурсы самодеятельной авторской песни, КВН, «Мода и мы», «Сервис-модель», «Учитель года» и многие другие.
© - С кинолекториями и киноконцертами на нашей сцене побывали такие кинозвёзды как Николай Крючков, Евгений Матвеев, Станислав Любшин, Олег Янковский, Игорь Костолевский, Светалана Тома.
? - На этой сцене выступали ансамбль «Ариэль», ансамбль духовной музыки «Октоих», ансамбль «Уральский диксиленд», знаменитый хор мальчиков республики Латвия, всемирно известный камерный оркестр Владимира Спивакова «Виртуозы Москвы».
© - И мы надеемся, что впереди у нашего Дворца множество не менее интересных гастролей именитых артистов, и сейчас мы приглашаем на сцену человека, чья судьба также неразрывно связана с Дворцом культуры «Смена». На сцене – директор челябинского концертного объединения Алексей Валерьевич Бетехтин!

(выступление, поздравление, концертный номер от филармонии)

----------

анечк@ (12.10.2018), лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## гунька

http://www.scenaristika.ru/913-5030-...bileya-dk.html  вот здесь есть сценарий.

----------


## Ингуша

Алена,ты у нас все знаешь....Я в прошлом году уже спрашивала,опять потеряла где..... У нас в ДК будет отмечаться 100 летие народного театра.Собирались в прошлом году,но выяснилось в спорах,что с датой ошиблись.Все таки 2011 год.Вот я теперь ,как худ.рук. ,должна внести свои предложения по празднованию.Может подскажете девочки,где взять материал.Понятно,что основной сценарий будет по своему театру.Но может сам костяк сценария.Или идеи какие по празднованию.Буду очень благодарна!!!

----------


## гунька

> Алена,ты у нас все знаешь....Я в прошлом году уже спрашивала,опять потеряла где..... У нас в ДК будет отмечаться 100 летие народного театра.Собирались в прошлом году,но выяснилось в спорах,что с датой ошиблись.Все таки 2011 год.Вот я теперь ,как худ.рук. ,должна внести свои предложения по празднованию.Может подскажете девочки,где взять материал.Понятно,что основной сценарий будет по своему театру.Но может сам костяк сценария.Или идеи какие по празднованию.Буду очень благодарна!!!


Ну, насчет все знаешь.....енто ты загнула......)))))) Попробуй вот сюда сходить  http://theater.siteedit.ru/page5 http://www.scenaristika.ru/913-5030-...bileya-dk.html 

Волшебная театра атмосфера
Пленяет красотой невероятной,
И всех искусств божественная мера
Нас заставляет думать о приятном. 
Сегодня с днем театра поздравляем,
Хотим вам вдохновенья пожелать,
Вас с красотою олицетворяем,
Нам – любоваться. Ну а вам – блистать!
Автор: Солдатова Мария



Известно, что хорошему актеру
Любая роль по силам, по плечу.
А в жизни ж мы всё мерим свои роли:
То та не так, то эту не хочу…
И лишь театр поможет разобраться,
Как быть достойным в каждой из ролей.
Спасибо! Поздравляем с Днем театра!
Аншлагов счастья вам и творческих идей!
Автор: Погудо Ольга



Лицедеи, театралы, все ликуют и шумят,
День театра наступает, становитесь дружно вряд,
Будем петь и веселиться, бить бокалы, танцевать,
Исполнять смешные роли и друг друга целовать!
Кто без сцены жить не может, не дышать и не заснуть?
Кто цитирует все пьесы, выбрал этот яркий путь?
Вас, актеры, режиссеры, осветители, друзья,
С днем театра поздравляем, без него ведь жить нельзя!
Автор: Наталья Курлат



От вешалки до зрительного зала –
Бомонд, аплодисменты и цветы…
Но что же за причина всех связала
И в мир искусства навела мосты?
Сегодня праздник, и в ударе кадры
Художественных, Малых и Больших!..
Примите поздравленья с Днем театра:
Не зря в нем мир! Играйте от души!
Автор: Алексей Резников



Мастера здесь большого искусства, 
Вдохновения и чистоты, 
Здесь бывает смешно, очень грустно, 
Это театр – все сцены важны! 

С Днем театра я всех поздравляю!
Всех, кто жизнь свою сцене отдал! 
Это театр – все верят и знают, 
Что наполнен здесь чувствами зал! 

В благодарность хочу поклониться!
За талант всем спасибо сказать! 
И желаю того вам добиться, 
О чем даже не смели мечтать!
Автор: Фурсова Ольга



Театральные подмостки,
Закулисья полумрак,
Парики, наряды. Блестки,
На артистах – Божий знак.

Здесь душа поет и плачет,
Здесь – все тайны бытия.
Жить не можем мы иначе.
С днем театра вас, друзья!
Автор: Сердариди Ольга



Театр – это жизнь, это сказочный мир,
Мир трагедий, любви и комедий.
День театра сегодня, и сказочный пир
Полон радости и поздравлений.
Мы желаем блестящих удачный премьер,
Свои роли все знать наизусть,
Показать голливудским актерам пример,
И вам зрители море цветов принесут!
Автор: Яковлева Ксения



Среди искусств, душой любимых,
Есть настоящее одно:
Приют романтиков ранимых,
Оно от бога им дано.

Здесь - территория таланта,
Здесь вдохновенья отчий дом,
Здесь мастерство комедианта
Таит восторг в себе самом!
Автор: Елена Некрасова

Ингуш, и у нас вот здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%F2%E8%E2%E0  можно много идеек взять!

----------


## proshka

Сценарий 50-летнего Юбилея 
                         Центра детского творчества


                                        Пролог «Цветное детство».
                               На экране проекция слайд-фильма .
            Звучат голоса  мальчика и девочки (на фоне лирической музыки): 

                                Вы знаете – детство, какого цвета?
                                И просто и трудно ответить на это.
                                Оно голубое, чуть-чуть в серебре
                                Когда мы с вами бежим на заре. 

                                А если в лесу побродить ты захочешь,
                                То скажешь, что  детство зеленое очень.
                                А выйдешь в луга неоглядные, светлые
                                Промолвишь: «Ага, ведь оно разноцветное».

                                Конечно, у  детства сказочных красок
                                Сто тысяч оттенков, самых разных!
                                Так пусть же всегда  многоцветьем  радуя,
                                Озаряет всех Детства радуга!

Открывается занавес. Сцена оформлена в виде радуги и солнечных лучей. Цифра 50.
В исполнение хореографического коллектива « Танец с зонтиками», на которых приклеены  буквы  «С юбилеем !»
                         Звучит фонограмма на выход ведущих.

Ведущие:          Мы хотим, чтобы так получилось
                           В юбилейный наш праздник, друзья,
                           Словно радуга вдруг засветилась,
                           И её погасить нельзя.

                          Чтобы светлую радость надолго
                          Подарила вам  Детства радуга.
                          Чтобы в каждом его выступлении
                          Отражалось ее отражение.

                          Все находки и достижения
                          В этот праздник сегодня для вас.
                          Словом, радужное настроенье
                          Мы хотим подарить вам сейчас!

На мелодию песни « Большой хоровод»   детская группа вокальной студии исполняет песню.
Дети из  коллективов выходят  с  большими  цветными шарами, на которых приклеены логотипы студий и кружков ЦДТ. Шары надуты  гелием, к ним привязаны  утяжелители.

        Песня:     Мы на свет родились, чтобы радостно жить,
                         Чтобы вместе играть, чтобы крепко дружить,
                         Чтобы улыбки друг другу дарить и цветы.
                         Чтобы исполнились в жизни все наши мечты

                         Приглашает на праздник с открытой душой 
                         Наш большой светлый дом, озорной, заводной.
                         Где мы  вместе играем, танцуем, поем.
                         Где мы весело, дружно, счастливо живем.

Ведущие во время проигрыша:
Сегодня в Центре Детского творчества творят, придумывают, делают открытия, занимаются творчеством и фантазируют: (перечисление коллективов, педагогов, званий. Во время переклички шарики с логотипами  устанавливают на авансцене или по заднику. Если участники коллективов в зале, огни могут подниматься со своих мест и аплодировать, скандировать свой девиз или кричалку) После проигрыша еще раз звучит куплет песни:

                        Приглашает на праздник с открытой душой 
                        Наш большой светлый дом, озорной, заводной.
                        Где мы  вместе играем, танцуем, поем.
                        Где мы весело, дружно, счастливо живем.
              Участники вокальной и танцевальной групп уходят за кулисы.

Ведущие: 50 лет. Трудно поверить, что когда-то здесь действовало лишь несколько кружков - теперь их ____. Его посещают более  ________ребят, т.е. каждый  ___-й школьник  нашего города.
Артистами, певцами и  танцорами, художниками и  модельерами,  конструкторами и экологами, туристами и спортсменами, вышедшими за  пятьдесят лет из стен сначала Дома пионеров, а затем Центра детского творчества, можно было бы заселить целый город. 
Потому что их почти  ________ тысяч! ( общая цифра за 50 лет) 
Давайте посмотрим на наш Центр глазами ребят из видеостудии «Мегафон».

   Демонстрация фильма, в котором в первой его части показываются ретро – фото с прошлых лет, может интервью с первыми руководителями и педагогами.
Текст на фоне фильма: Первые ребята пришли в Дом пионеров  еще в  57-м году. Именно так до 19___ года звали юбиляра. Он был в те далёкие годы центром пионерского движения в городе, где проходили слёты, сборы, массовые мероприятия, торжественные собрания и открывались первые кружки.
 Бабушки и дедушки, мамы и папы наверняка помнят, с какой радостью, будучи мальчишками и девчонками, они бегали каждый день в Дом пионеров — этот огромный город детства, в котором любой мог найти занятие по душе: пели и танцевали, рисовали, ставили спектакли и ходили в походы, играли в волейбол и строили модели самолетов.   
В общем, все как знаменитом стихотворении: «драмкружок, кружок по фото, а еще мне петь охота…».  


Ведущий:            Мелькают годы, и шуршат страницы, 
                             А забывать, мы не имеем права 
                             Знакомые и молодые лица, 
                            Что  Центру принесли почет и славу! 
Сегодня в этом зале :
(Идет перечисление ветеранов, бывших работников, которые сидят на первом ряду. Дети вручают им цветы)
                    Вам спасибо за все! 
                    И почет вам, и честь! 
                    И спасибо за то, 
                    Что вы были и есть! 
( Выступление коллектива___________________________________) 
Ведущий: Прошло пять лет с предыдущего юбилея. И  на стенде почета ЦДТ появились
новые грамоты, дипломы и награды: ( перечисление последних достижений Центра).
Есть кем гордиться Центру, а Центром гордиться г. Междуреченск.
Мы приглашаем на сцену главу города….
                                 ( Поздравление. Награждение.)
Ведущий:
( Выступление коллектива___________________________________) 
Ведущий: В гости к своему детству на  юбилей ЦДТ  пришли его бывшие воспитанники. Это люди самых разных профессий, порой далеких от детских увлечений. Но каждый хранит память о замечательных педагогах, несет в душе  любовь к своему “Городу детства». Слово предоставляется:
                    ( поздравление бывших воспитанников ЦДТ) 
Ведущий:
( Выступление коллектива___________________________________)
Ведущий: А что такое ЦДТ сегодня? 
Это  - «Семейная Робинзонада»  и туристические слеты,   соревнования по настольному теннису и шахматные турниры, творческие площадки и  фестивали художественного творчества … ( идет перечисление, последним называется какой-то фестиваль или конкурс, в котором принимал участие, коллектив, который будет выступать. Например, барды) 
( Выступление коллектива___________________________________)
Ведущий: Многие воспитанники Центра — лауреаты и дипломанты престижных российских, региональных, областных, городских конкурсов и фестивалей, от перечисления которых может закружиться голова: ( идет перечисление). 
Различные звания и награды за последние годы завоевали более  ______воспитанников детских объединений ЦДТ.  
В настоящее время в  ____________ объединениях  ЦДТ по различным направлениям деятельности занимается около  ______________    человек. Многие воспитанники и коллективы  неоднократно становились победителями и призерами на фестивалях, 
конкурсах, смотрах и соревнованиях различного уровня, прославляя родной город. 
 ( Выступление коллектива___________________________________)
Ведущий: Коллективы Центра детского творчества постоянные участники всех городских мероприятий. География мест, где выступали и участвовали в турнирах и соревнованиях воспитанники ЦДТ, обширна — это:  ( идет перечисление городов. Последним называется город, где побывал коллектив, который будет выступать.)

( Выступление коллектива___________________________________)
Ведущая:
Самая большая ценность во Вселенной - это человеческая жизнь, особенно её лучшая, чистая и самая яркая пора – ДЕТСТВО! Родителям всегда хочется, чтобы мечты и фантазии их детей могли становиться реальностью, чтобы у них всегда были такие учителя, которые сумеют зажечь в их душах звёздочки…
Объединив в своем сознании две высшие ценности: детство и творчество, педагоги ЦДТ сделали это не только своей работой, но и важной частью жизни.
 Миссию: ПОМОГАТЬ РАСКРЫТЬ ГЕНИЯ В КАЖДОМ РЕБЕНКЕ, они выполняют с честью!
Мы приглашаем на сцену: ( называет ФИО, коллектив, регалии)
Для поздравления и награждения приглашаются:

                                           ( Награждение педагогов)
  Ведущий: 
( Выступление коллектива___________________________________)
Ведущий: В ЦДТ нет ни двоечников, ни отстающих. Педагог найдет тропинку к каждому.
 «Успех для всех» — главный принцип работы Центра детского творчества. Одобрение и поддержка педагога, аплодисменты зрителей воодушевляют ребенка.   По лестнице успеха поднимается каждый, кто когда-то просто сказал: «Я смогу!». А когда получается, ребенок счастлив и счастливы его родители.
 Мы приглашаем на сцену: ( родители)
                                       ( Поздравление родителей )
Ведущий:                     Улыбку может вызвать, добрый смех.
                                       Концертный номер! Он для вас, для всех!
                                       Быть может, вам на несколько минут 
                                       Артисты годы  детские  вернут!
( Выступление коллектива___________________________________)

                                      Что такое  Детство? Это чудо!
                                      Все звенит от голосов и смеха.
                                      Это где блистающей звездою стать не трудно —
                                      Было бы желанье сделать это!

                (Звучит музыка. На сцену выходят воспитанники ЦДТ.) 
Ведущие:        Дорогие ребята,  вас -  неугомонных, веселых, озорных и очень      
                         талантливых поздравляет с праздником Отличник народного образования,   
                          награжденная медалью «За особый вклад в развитие Кузбасса», директор
                          Центра детского творчества ………
                                                (Поздравление . Награждение.) 

Ведущие:  Завтра на смену  празднику придут рабочие будни. Впрочем, будни ли? Ведь каждый день в доме, где всегда звучат  детские голоса, и слышан детский смех, похож на праздник. На праздник День рождения!

(Звучит музыка. Выкатывается гигантский торт, из которого поднимаются, не улетая  50 гелиевых шарика. В зале стреляют хлопушки.)

Ведущие:                   И завтра вновь с рассветными лучами
Проснется город мой, чтоб доброй жизнью жить,
Здесь будут дети просыпаться без печали,
                                    Чтоб петь, смеяться, чудеса творить.
                                         До свиданья! До новых встреч!

----------

nina7400 (16.03.2016)

----------


## Тёка

Юбилей ДК ,проводили в прошлом году

«Сказание о ДК или Дело №85»
 Сценарий , посвящённый 85-летию Кипринского  ДК
 По мотивам «Сказа про Федоте-стрельце», Л.Филатова
звучит    Песня «У нас нынче субботея» 
На середине сцены стоит трон,. Раздвигаются ставни или шторки на окошке избы. В окне появляется Сказительница
Сказительница
Хотите верьте аль не верьте, а пока  85 лет отмечает Кипринский ДК
Служба у ДК – культура села. Народу – кружки да гуляния,
А в  клубе куча  планов и отчётов писание. 
У меня аж в висках застучало, в пузе заурчало, 
тут, как говорится, и сказке начало.. 
Вот и сейчас объявляю скорей – 
У Кипринского ДК сегодня Юбилей! /аплодисменты/
песня  в исп.директора ДК «Хорошее настроение»
Царь
Нянька, быстро подь сюды! 
Говори, иль жди беды!
Что в селе тут происходит
Откуда столько красоты?
Нянька
А тебе оно зачем?
Больше что ля нет проблем?
Знаю токма Дом культуры,
Приглашения слал всем
Вроде юбилей какой,
отмечают всей толпой 
Царь
Ты морочить мне мозги Даже думать не моги! 
Нешто я да не поймуПри моем-то при уму?..
Юбилеи уважаю!Соображаю, что к чему!    
Я тут…. это, /только тет-а-тет/
Посмотреть бы их концерт,
Надо мне в культурном плане Поднимать авторитет.
Сказительница
85 лет  клуб народу служит,
И народ живет, не тужит.
Согласитесь, что срок такой
Вряд ли вытянет другой.
У ДК святой удел:
Чтоб ни дня без славных дел.
И чтоб весь честной народ
Жил с культурой круглый год!
Нянька
Врать не буду,но слыхала
Накопил  ДК немало 
и люди бают, говорят,
Всяких званий и наград.
Царь. 
Ты по форме докладай,
А не знашь - ступай узнай
Сбегай что ли к методистам,
справки  что ли полистай…
А директор в клубе том
Крепко держит этот дом?
Нянька 
Кресло царское дано,
А сам  тупой ты как бревно.
Кто работает в Доме  культуры!
Тот герой давным-давно… 
Есть у них такое гадство – 
«ненормированный день»!
Я б сказала просто рабство,
Но с тобою спорить лень
Сказительница
Шумный, озорной народ
В этом клубе то  живет.
Дуэты, трио и солисты
Чтецы, художники, артисты
Затейники и режиссеры,
И музыканты, и танцоры!
И как ведется на Руси.
У кого хочешь, ты спроси:
Все гулянья народные, яркие
Каждый день и каждый час 
Они  стараются для вас!
с песня «Кабы не было ДК»
Царь.
Вызывает антирес
И такой ишшо разрез:
Как у них танцуют польку:
Под музыку али без?
Нянька 
Вот те здрасьте. Добрый день!
Глянь на сцену, коль не лень
А не видишь дальше носа
Так поди очки надень!
Царь. /топнув ножкой/
Цыц, дуреха!.. Замолчи!..
Тесту место у печи!
Ну-ка, марш к себе в светлицу
И сольфеджию учи!
Вот послал мне Бог «спеца»
Тараторит без конца
А дела стоят на месте…
Где вы, Двое из ларца?!
Сказительница 
Были у царя два стрельца из ларца, не одинаковы с лица. 
Нацепят очки - и шасть по селу.Вроде просто погуляли,ан нет – сведенья собирали. 
Информацию собирают в народе, да в Интернете тоже бродят вроде. 
Подслушивают разговорчики: а вдруг в завелись заговорщики? 
Где чаво услышат - в книжечку запишут. 
А в семь в аккурат - к царю на доклад.
Да ведь бабьи-то суды  про ДК  всегда худы! 
Главно,вы   не сумлевайтесь, Наш ДК,ну, хоть куды! !!!
Появляются двое, у каждого в руках по папке с надписью «Дело № 85»
Двое из ларца. 
1.Царь, привет! Отчёт готов.Здесь досье на работу  всех кружков
2.На Кипринский ДК отдельно.Сразу о восьмидесяти пяти томов!
Царь. 
Это дело! Начинайте! Ни графы не упускайте
Докладать  без всяких врак,  Кто работал,а кто так - 
Я желаю знать подробно,  Кто, куды, чаво и как !... 
Хороша ль, плоха ли весть, - 
Докладайте  все как есть! 
Лучше горькая, но правда, 
Чем приятная, но лесть! 
Двое из ларца. 
1.Значить вот каки дела: Хоть на вид ДК  простак, 
2./На разговоры всяк  мастак,/
1.Краска вся пооблупилась,  штукатурка обвалилась
А в  ДК  как будто фронт, Им бы надобен ремонт.
2.Но,сколь талантов там, идей. Да и с выдумкой людей.
Сказительница 
Строили  клуб всем селом по  четыре бревна  приносил каждый дом 
Он красивым получился - народу дюже пригодился.
Наград у них не счесть,и обвешана как елка, ими вся их каморка.
Грамоту и премию  ноне  дали. Не далеко уж ему до медали! 

Двое из ларца. 
1.Мы листаем первый том. На страницах  просто дом.
Вот кадр черно-белый -85 лет назад. Каждый открытию клуба был рад!
2.А вот  в культуры Дом Люди валят всем гуртом! 
Погляди-ка тут они. Под гармонь или  баян?
Весь народ, как будто пьян
Царь
Весь народ, как будто пьян? Енто плюс али изъян? 
Нянька
Впредь уймись и  не песочь
Этак жить уже невмочь!
Не поймёшь, так я могу и 
Сковородкою помочь!
Царь
Люди добрые, скорей
Совладайте кто-нить с ней!
Енто что ишо за мода
Сковородкою в царей!
Двое из ларца. 
1.Историю Дома культуры листаем, мы все без исключения понимаем,
Много в нем живет талантов, и певцов, и музыкантов. 
2.Много минуло уж лет – А искусству конца и края нет 
85 лет пролетело – Не угасло благое дело
Сказительница
В 2001году Бызову Ларису  директором в Дом культуры  пригласили. 
Тут она уж  десять лет работает и работает поныне,
Да не абы-как, а до седьмого пота. Вот она директор  каков! 
В каждый клуб бы таких директоров!
/Директор клуба говорит о работниках ДК/
Двое из ларца
1.Пусть поднимут руки  и те,  кто как белки в колесе
2.Здесь трудились, в нашем клубе. Встань, покажись во всей красе!
1.Давайте поаплодируем им..
1.Удилова Любовь Егоровна
2.Матвеев Александр Леонидович
1 Северьянова Татьяна
2. Наталья Николаевна Бызова 
1.Белоусова Алевтина Леонидовна
2.Быкова Любовь Ивановна           

Царь. 
И что делать? Прям хоть вой.
Так и знал, что ДК герой!
Не нажить за 85-т
Матерьал на компромат?
Это сказки! Хоть зарежьте
А такого не быват!
Нянька. 
Растревожилси…гляди, по себе-то не суди…
Есть ешо в культуре люди, Ни чета тебе, поди.
И взглянуть  нельзя без слёз. Не ДК, а фабрика звезд.
Царь.
Обыщи весь белый свет -
Таковых в природе нет!
Энто я тебе, голуба,
Говорю, как краевед!..
Нянька
Что ты, тут таки солисты, Вокалисты – голосисты   /переодеться/
               песня
Сказительница
Знают все   Вокальную группу  «Сударушки» 
Трое поют. Даааавно поют, но не старушки. 
Нина Окулова, страсть  величава, 
Люба Матвеева – будто пава,
Быкова Люба озорница, 
Знаменитостью слыла, Той ишшо артисткою  была.
Двое из ларца. 
1.От творческого  коллектива  нашего Дома
Примите песню русскую, что всякому знакома
2. Вокальную группу «Сударушка» встречайте дружно 
И подпевайте, если нужно.
                                      /группа  «Сударушка»/
Царь /выбегая к артистам/
Я полезных перспектив
Никогда не супротив
И прошу меня зачислить
В ентот славный коллектив
/группа царя уводит с собой/

Двое из ларца
1. Новое поколение – сейчас поют и танцуют  девчоночки
В группе под названьем «Звездочки»
2.Выступленья все с душой 
О большей сцене с мечтой.
                           /группа «Звездочки Танец «Кадриль»/
Царь /после танцоров на сцену/
А чего, и я зажгу не приснится и врагу!
Я ж и русскую вприсядку и цыганочку могу!
Нянька
Да! Танцор-то ты лихой!
Только вот чего усвой
Здесь среди честного люда
Чай ты не один такой 
            Танец группы из ДК 
Царь
Нянька, садись за сочиненье! И придумай поздравленье,
Только вот чего усвой: думать надо головой!
Мне нельзя ведь мордой в грязь-то. Я же всё-тки государь.
Нянька /доставая перо и бумагу/
Не изволь, царь, сумлеваться, Чай, оно не в первый раз!.. 
Царь, тебе бы  не забыть
Их  ДК то наградить!

Царь
Ну да ладно, за престиж
Чёрта лысого простишь!
Дам пятак ему на  праздник
Раз ты ентого  хотишь!.. /выходя на край сцены/
А поскольку для меня Мой народ – моя родня,
Всем гостям даю отгулы  На ближайшие три дня!
Двое из ларца
1.Слово царя тверже сухаря. 
Сказал наградить ДК, значит пришла пора.
2. А дабы наградитьДК и поздравить
Позвольте слово__________________________главе администрации Невьянского  района предоставить.
                     / выступление от руководства района/

Двое из ларца
1.Нам сообщили, что вроде директор отдела культуры тут ходит
2. Дабы не случилось недоразуменья
Приглашаем поздравить____________________ наш Дом Культуры с днём рожденья.
                                    /поздравления из отдела культуры/  
 Двое из ларца
1.Все встречи отменив, дела свои все бросив,
из артели старателей приехали гости!
/Поздравление от спонсоров/
                        «песня «Давайте петь» 
Царь
А где ансамбль, где певцы?
На словах – все молодцы!
Нянька
Ты у нас такой дурак
По субботам али как?
Нешто я  должна прилюдно
Объяснять такой пустяк? 

Нянька 
Ну ты понял темный свет?
Клуба этого секрет!
Уловил? Таких артистов
В цельном мире больше нет?!
Царь 
Вот директор! Ай да хват!
Взял артистов напрокат?
Уважаю вас и чту - 
Говорю начистоту
Ведь такие экземпляры 
Все в Россее на счету!
Царь
Повидал я их концерт  и готов держать ответ. 
Что таких, как  их  ДК    и в помине больше нет. 
Ай да директор ! Ай да спец ! Вот и хлопотам конец ! 
прямо счас, без обученья – ЕЁ министром во дворец ! 
Двое из ларца
1.Из слов соткалось полотно  И сразу видно всем одно:
   В ДК у нас живёт культура  и всё срослось, без всяких но.
2.А от директора все ждут –Добрые слова про  клуб?
/ответное слово директора  …
/награждает артистов художественной самодеятельности
«Песня«ЖЕЛАЮ» 
Двое из ларца
1.Не забыли мы о главных, Самых добрых и желанных
2.О вас дорогие  зрители, Наших талантов ценители!
1.Вам наше большое почтение, Признание и уважение!
2.Вам спасибо за аплодисменты, За приятные сердцу моменты
               « песня  «Кипринский мост» в исп. Любушкиной Лизы»
Двое из ларца
1.Обычно к спонсорам обращены два жеста.
Первый… всю жизнь с протянутой рукой. 
2.И второй …поклон вам спонсор дорогой !
Директор клуба
Мы благодарны безмерно всем, кто помогает сохранять в нашем селе культуру.
 /перечисляет фамилии и награждение/
/Слова благодарности тем, кто помог подготовить праздник /
«песня»
Сказительница 
Вот такая сказочка ладная – весёлая да складная. 
Всех друзей собрал нашего ДК  Юбилей.
Пели, выступали, Роли разные играли,
Пришло время отдыхать. Тот, кто хочет, может выпить,
Кто поесть, а кто поспать. Кто пуститься хочет в пляс,
Звучит музыка  сейчас!
Директор
Вот и закончились поздравления,
Но праздник не  близится к завершению, 
Но мы с вами не прощаемся 
праздник дальше продолжается.
Будем играть, веселиться, плакать, грустить
Ведь мы друг без друга не сможем прожить.
И пусть Дом культуры живёт много лет
И дарит всем людям радости свет. 
                     приглашаю всех артистов на сцену Все артисты на поклон

Нянька
Там собрался у ворот (показывает за кулисы)
Энтот… как его… народ!
В обчем, дело принимает  социяльный оборот!
Царь
Нам таперь – имей в виду! – Надо быть с толпой в ладу:
Деспотизм сейчас не в моде, Демократия в ходу.
Двое из ларца
2.С культурой в  Киприно мы все вперед шагаем,
Талантливо работаем и творчески живем.
1.Давайте ж нашему ДК мы пожелаем
Удачи, процветания и творческий подъем
2.Есть у провинции такие силы
Таланты в ней как по весне цветы
1.Провинцией жива еще Россия.
Она источник чистой красоты 
Царь
Я требую продолжения. 

Песня 
Двое из ларца
1.Поздравленья принимайте от коллег
В работу свою, как и вы, влюблённых
2.От лица всех  работников коневского ДК
выходит к микрофону хор пока                                         /СДК коневское/
Двое из ларца
1.От коллег нашего района
Прибыл подарок просто огромный!
2.Просим встречать их бурной овацией
Пока они выносят свои декорации.                                            / СДК аятка, /
Двое из ларца
1.Из-за кулисы песнь доносится
Ласкает слух многоголостица
2. Ну ты чудак, намёк не понимаешь!
Это Шайдурихинский  коллектив на сцену просится!          /СДК Шайдуриха/ 
Двое из ларца
1.А теперь приветствуем поскорей
2.Из ДК машиностроителей долгожданных гостей!

----------

proshka (12.03.2016), лидия зотова (03.04.2018), Натник (21.01.2020)

----------


## Шура Шурина

Нашла у себя юбилей нашего Центра внешкольной работы, правда совсем не торжественный, скорее капустник. Коллектив у нас на тот момент был молодой, веселый и не очень хотелось устраивать помпезное мероприятие. Сценарий готовили творческой группой, если кому-то пригодится, буду рада. Сразу оговорюсь, что для наших стажистов и ветеранов с пенсионерами мы проводили отдельное мероприятие с глубоким погружением в историю Центра, поклонами и речами. А это просто праздничный концерт на злобу дня.
Сценарий  юбилея Центра внешкольной работы по мотивам фильма «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»

Действующие лица и исполнители:
Ведущая – заместитель директора по орг-массовой работе
Ведущий – педагог дополнительного образования
Бунша и Царь – художественный руководитель центра
Милославский – педагог-организатор


Звучит  фонограмма:  «Что  за  концерт  в  ЦВээРе?  -  Да там  юбилей.
                                  Там  юбилей, полагаете  вы?  -  Полагаю.
                                  Я  ведь  давненько  и  сам  эти  годы  считаю...
                                  Сколько  пришлось  мне  сыграть  в  эти  годы  ролей…»
Суперзанавес закрыт
Выходит ведущая (А.Н.). В зале около пульта звукорежиссера мечется С.В.

 А.Н.:  Добрый  вечер! Дорогие  друзья,  35  лет  исполняется  в  этом  году 
           Центру  внешкольной  работы города  Новоуральска.  /Замечает суету  в  зрительном  зале/  Сергей  Владимирович,  что  вы  так встревожены, вы найдите  себе  место,  сядьте...
С.В:   Александра  Николаевна,  наши  бывшие  выпускники – умельцы
          смастерили  в  подарок  к  юбилею   машину  времени!  Я  предлагаю  
          прямо  сейчас  продемонстрировать  ее  в  действии  и  заглянуть  в  день
          открытия Дворца пионеров 1968 года.
А.Н:  Сергей  Владимирович,  у  нас  солидное  мероприятие  и  в  зале солидные  
          люди,  а  вы  с  какими – то  шуточками. 
С.В.:  Какие  шутки  / заходит  на  сцену /  все  вполне  серьезно! Смотрите! 
Вынимает  из  кармана  прибор  в  виде тетриса. Нажимает. На  сцене  гаснет  свет,  появляется дым,  искры  и  прочее... Слышны  голоса:  «Безобразие,  опять  свет  
выключили!.. Изобретатели!  Весь ЦВР  обесточили. И  это  в  юбилейный  
праздник! И  мы  еще  боремся за   звание  высокой  культуры  и  быта!.. Я  
на  вас  жалобу  подам!  Коллективную! Это  же  кошмар!  Кошмар!»
Открывается суперзанаве.
С.В. один  в  луче
С.В.:   Товарищи,  ведь  мы  теперь  можем  пронизывать  пространство и время!
Бунша:  / Выходит  на  сцену/ Какое  такое  временное  пространство? А
            у вас  есть  на  это разрешение  соответствующих  органов?
Милославский:   /МЛС/  Скажите, а  этак  любую  стенку  можно  приподнять?
Бунша:  /МЛС/  А  вы  кто  такой?
МЛС:   Я  друг  Петра Петровича Петрова (фио заместителя по АХР).  /С.В./  Скажите,  и  в  магазине  таким     путем  можно  стенку  приподнять?
С.В.:  Да  что  стенка?!  С  этой  машиной  мы  можем  проходить  сквозь века!  
          Хоть  во  времена  Ивана Грозного!
Бунша:  А  фамилия  ваша  как?
МЛС:  Я  артист  больших  и  малых  академических  театров  и  ЦВРов. А
          фамилия  моя  слишком  известная,  чтоб  я вам  ее  называл.
С.В.:  Надо  только  пойти  включить  свет,  не  можем  же  мы  работать
           впотьмах.
МЛС:  Да, да, да.  Ко  всему  же  привыкать  надо.
Бунша: Пойдемте, товарищи…
Концертный номер
Суперзанавес закрывается. Свет  включается.  На  сцене  А.Н.
А.Н.:   Прошу  извинить за  техническую  накладку.  Итак,  наш  праздничный  вечер  открыл  коллектив _______________________ . А  я  приглашаю  на  сцену  директора  ЦВР  Дементьеву  И.Б.
Выступление  директора  ЦВР (об истории ЦВР, иллюстрированное фотографиями)
Концертный номер
На  суперзанавесе  театр  теней: царь  и  писарь  Федор.  «Царь  и  великий  князь  всея  Руси... Челом  бьет!..» С.В.,  МЛС  и  Бунша  из зала смотрят  на  происходящее
МЛС:   Это  же  настоящий  царь!
С.В.:    А  я  что  говорил!
Бунша: Да  это  просто,  кто–нибудь приехал  поздравлять  с  юбилеем.
             Сейчас  разберемся. /Теням/  Одну  минуточку,  товарищи...
Идет  за   супер,  оттуда  крики: « Демоны!  Демоны!..»  Выскакивает  царь
Царь:  /С.В.  и  МЛС/  Сгинь!  Сгинь,  пропади, сатана!                                   
МЛС  уходит  за  супер,  как  бы  исполняя  волю  царя
С.В.:   Иван  Васильевич,  позвольте  мне  вам  объяснить...
Царь:  Увы  мне,  увы,  Иван  Васильевичу... молви  -  ты  не демон?
С.В.:    Не  демон  я,  не  демон.  Просто  вы  попали  в  другое  временное
            измерение. 
Царь:  О,  горе  мне!
С.В.:  Ничего  особенного,  мы  сейчас  же  отправим  вас  обратно.  С  нашим   
          научно – техническим  прогрессом  -  это раз  плюнуть!   У  меня есть  машина  
          времени!
Царь:  Ты  такую  машину  сделал?
С.В.:    Это...
Царь:   У  меня  тоже  один  такой  был.  Крылья  сделал.  Я  его  на  бочку  с 
            порохом  посадил,  пущай  полетает.
С.В.:    Зачем же так  круто?
Царь:  Да  так  уж...  А  боярыня  твоя, в  церкви  что  ли?
С.В.:  Боярыня  моя  с  режиссером  Быкиным  на  юбилей  сегодня  умчалась.
Царь:  Врешь!  Ловют?.. Как  поймают,  Быкина  на  кол  посадить  первым  делом,
           а  уж  опосля...
С.В.:  Зачем  Ив. В.,  давайте,  мы  лучше  посмотрим,  что  на  этом  юбилее  делается. Уходят. Суперзанавес открывается.
Народный танец, после танца девушки остаются на сцене
Выходят Бунша в костюме царя с подвязанной щекой и МЛС
Бунша: /девушкам  из  танца/  Царь.  Очень  приятно – царь...
Федор:  Царица  к  вам, великий  государь,  видеть  желают!
Бунша  снимает  зубную  повязку.
МЛС: Зря  снял.  Заметут.
Бунша:   Но-но-но...  /Федору/  Проси  царицу!
Выходят  директор с заместителями
Бунша:  /Продолжает  знакомиться/  Простите,  как  ваше  имя  отчество?
-	Лариса  Вячеславовна
Бунша:  Очень  приятно... Очаровательно... Вот  вы  говорите  царь... А  вы
              думаете,  нам  царям  легко?  Ничего  подобного,  обывательские 
              разговорчики .../переходит  к  другой/   Как  ваше  имя  отчество?
-	Ольга  Анатольевна
Бунша:  Эх,  Оленька,  нам  ли  жить  в  печали!  Между  прочим, нам
             царям  тоже молоко  должны  бесплатно  давать,  а  не  только  тем, кто  на  факсах да на компьютерах  работает.  /Переходит/  Как  ваше  имя отчество?
-   Инна  Борисовна
Бунша:  /МЛС/  Очаровательно... У  вас  нет  отдельного  кабинета?
МЛС:  Э – э...  Да  вы,  ваша  светлость, не в себе… /дамам/  Дорогие  царицы,  мы  с  царем  должны  срочно  отлучиться  по государственному делу,  а  вы  тут  пока  поговорите  между  собой. 
Уходят.  Директор с заместителями проводят награждение.
Концертный номер
Выходят царь и С.В.
Царь:  Боярин,  отправляй  меня  обратно!  Я  здесь,  а  там  у  меня  татары   Кемь  взяли!
С.В.:  Не  могу  Ив.  Васильевич,  аккумуляторы  подсели.
Царь:  Так  заряжай!
С.В.:  Конечно,  конечно,  я  прямо  сейчас  пойду  и  поставлю  заряжать.
Уходит.
Царь:  /смотрит  в  зрительный  зал/  Ах,  красота-то  какая... Лепота... 
 А.Н.:  Здрасьте,  пожалуйста!  Я  его  по  всему ЦВРу  ищу,  а  он  вот где  прохлаждается!  Ты  чего  напялил-то  на  себя?  Где  твоя вторая обувь?
Царь:  Оставь  меня,  старушка,  я  в  печали.
А.Н.:  Старушка?  Ах  ты,  нахал,  да  я  же  тебе  в  дочери  гожусь!
Выходит инженер по обслуживанию здания:  Ах  это  вы  тут  репетируете,  А.Н.! А  меня  же, представляете   себе,  опять  обокрали. Собака  с  милицией  обещали прийти: три  магнитофона,  три  штангенциркуля  импортных... Все, что нажито  непосильным  трудом,  все  погибло!
Царь:  Ты  чьих  будешь?
Инж.:  Что  значит  «чьих»?
Царь:   Чьих  холоп,  спрашиваю?
Инж.:  Иванов  я,  Иван Иванович. И я не понимаю, что происходит?!
Царь:    /вынимает  кинжал/  Да  ты, холоп, не уймешься?!! /гонится  за  инженером, оба убегают/
А.Н.:   Для  поздравления  на  сцену  приглашается ________________
Выходят Бунша и МЛС
Бунша:  /МЛС/  Ох  и  попадает  мне  на  работе...
МЛС:   А  что  такое?
Бунша:  Я  же  не  сказал,  что  я   пошел  во  времена  Ивана  Грозного.
МЛС:   А  да,  да.....
Бунша:  В  журнале на вахте не  зарегистрировался…
МЛС:    Что  же  это  изобретатель  машину  времени  обратно  не  крутит?
/зовет/   Федор!  /выходит  Федор/ А  что,  Федор, там  у  нас  в  приемной никаких   послов  нет?
Федор:  Да  как  же  нет,  кормилец,  голова городской  управы  Александр  Иваныч  Александров  битых  полчаса  дожидается.
МЛС:  Как  же  вы  допустили?!
Федор:  Не  вели  казнить!
МЛС:  Ладно,  Федя,  встань.  Проси  князя  Александра  Иваныча. /Бунше/ Сдвинь  брови.
Выступление  представителя  от  гор.  администрации
Концертный номер
Выходят Царь и С.В.
Царь:  Боярин,  зарядил  ты  свой  аккумулятор?  Методический кабинет  на  меня  уже  мониторинг  шьет.
С.В.:  Сейчас,  Иван  Васильевич,  одну  минуточку.../пытается  включить свою  машину/  
Снова  дым  и  гаснет  освещение  сцены.  В  луче   проходит В.Ленин
Ленин:  /диктует  следом  идущей  секретарше/
       Детская  болезнь  левизны  в  ЦВРе: дети, не  посещающие  занятия, но  занесенные  в  классный  журнал,  считаются  левыми.  Левыми  детьми считаются  пришедшие  на  занятия  раньше  или  позже  положенного  времени  и  архилевые  дети  это  те,  что  не  занесены  в  мониторинг.  
 /увидел  царя  и  С.В./  А! Пролеткульт,  товарищи! Бориса царя репетируете? Замечательно! 
Царь:  Какого  Бориса  царя?  Бориску?  Бориску  на  царство?  Так  он, лукавый,  изменой заплатил  за  предобрейшее?  Повинен  смерти!  А  кто  это  был, боярин?
 С.В.:  Ленин,  Иван  Васильевич.  Нам  нельзя  в  таком  виде  оставаться. Свергнут,  уходим  скорее,  уходим...
Танец  «Красные  дьяволята»
Выходит ведущая
А.Н.:  Сегодня  на  нашем  празднике  присутствуют__________________
_______________________________________________________________
я  на  правах  распорядителя  предоставляю  слово_____________________
Выступление
А.Н.:  А  где  наш С.В.  со  своей  машиной  времени?  Неужели  перенесся во  времена  Ивана  Грозного?
С.В.:  Я  здесь!  Я  только  что  общался  с  царем  Иваном  Грозным.
А.Н.:  А  как  же  день  открытия  Дворца  пионеров  в  1968  году?
С.В.:  Смотрите!
Пионеры,  горны,  барабаны
Вокально-хореографическая композиция «Вперед, пионерия!», заканчивается построением в виде пионерской линейки
Пионервожатая:  В  этот  знаменательный  для  нашего  города  день, когда  открываются  двери  нового  городского  Дворца пионеров,  мы говорим:  « Спасибо  партии  родной  за наше  счастливое  детство»!  А  теперь  ученица  второго класса  Инночка  Дементьева  прочтет  стихотворение.
Инночка:         Мы  маленькие  ленинцы,
                       Учиться  нам  не  лень!
                       И  мы  лелеем  в  сердце
                       Наш  этот  светлый  день.
                                   С  речевками  и  песнями
                                    Мы  во  дворец  войдем
                                    И  дело  интересное
                                    Мы  для  себя  найдем.
                         И  рано  или  поздно  ли
                         Придет  моя  пора,
                         Когда  я  стану  взрослою-
                         Пойду  в  директора!
С.В.:  Вот!  А  вы  говорите  «шуточки»!
А.Н.:  А  в  будущее  тоже  можно  заглянуть?
С.В.:   Конечно! /тычет  на  кнопки/  Я  ведь  не  волшебник,  только  учусь.
           Показываю  самое  недалекое  будущее:  отдел  культуры  и  отдел 
           молодежи  города с поздравлениями.
Выступление поздравляющих
Супер закрывается, за ним начинается построение на финал
Бунша:  /выходит/  А.Н.,  а  меня  царицы  соблазняли – не  поддался  я.
А.Н.:  Где  вы  были?  Вечер  уже  заканчивается!
Бунша/МЛС/   Я  же  говорил,  попадает  мне  от начальства.
МЛС:  /А.Н./  Позвольте  преподнести  вам  маленький  сувенир  /дарит
            шариковую  ручку,  но  А.Н.  остается  без  какого-либо  элемента  в 
            одежде/  В  честь,  так  сказать  вашего  юбилея.  /Бунше/  Ты  не молчи,  как пень,  говори чего-нибудь.
Бунша:  Гитлер  капут!
МЛС:  Ой  дурак!  /А.Н./  Кстати - царский  указ:
         Повелеваем  мы  в  сей  праздный  день  устраивать  разные  действа,
веселиться  и  потешаться  игрищами,  чинить  друг  другу  всякие  поздравления  и  подарки,  мириться  тому,  кто  на  сей  день  в  раздорах  находится.  На  сцену  в праздник  сей звать  музыкантов,  дабы  начинали  оне  песни  петь,  а  другие,  чтоб  подхватывали.  Звать  также  танцоров  на  сцену и другой  народ:  грамоте  обученный,  художествам  разным,  ловкости  и  умениям,  всем  мастерам  и  подмастерьям...
        /начинается  фонограмма  финальной  песни,  «Указ»  заглушается./
Финальная песня
Конец

----------

nina7400 (16.03.2016), proshka (12.03.2016), лидия зотова (03.04.2018)

----------


## Олеся27

Юбилей прошел в ноябре 2015 года. На сцене стоял огромный чемодан с ручкой, на котором было написано - 55 ярких впечатлений. 
https://yadi.sk/i/qHT_ctigqQgTv

Это мы отмечали 55 лет нашему ДК. Доставали из чемодана впечатления. 
Вот сценарий: https://yadi.sk/i/7BuuIzXDqQVYJ[IMG]
Вот эскиз значка: 
https://yadi.sk/i/onh3RDrDqQfGy

Вот афиша:

https://yadi.sk/i/Y_nr5aUZqQf3T

----------

Crystal (25.03.2016), Irenka-da (30.03.2021), proshka (30.04.2016), VERu (10.01.2017), zzolotkoo (26.10.2016), Гульнур (04.11.2019), лидия зотова (03.04.2018), Сиргеенко (15.08.2022)

----------

